# Transportation Options from Disney to Universal/IOA



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

This thread is 8 years old and has not been updated by the diser that started it.

I have gone through and corrected some of the costs that was listed years back, to present costs.

It now appears that I need to replace this sticky over the next few weeks with a new sticky with current costs involved.

Trying to update all information has become very time consuming for me.
*If you are interested in creating an updated transportation informational thread, send me a pm.*


The new thread can include transportations ways from the airports to Universal, Disney to Universal, Universal to Port, car rentals, taxi, uber, etc.


I will not delete this thead but unsticky it so it will eventually fall off the front page.

Anyone will be able to still read it but remember to look at the dates information was listed if you are using it to guide you for transportation information.
2/26/18





*1. Rent a car *
If you are staying at a Disney resort, the easiest option is to rent a car from the Walt Disney World Car Care Center, which is operated by Alamo and National. The Car Care Center offers a shuttle that will pick you up from any Disney hotel and take you to the Center to pick up your car. The shuttle will also drop you off at your Disney hotel after you return your car. If you wish, call the Car Care Center up to 24 hours in advance and arrange for them to send a shuttle for you. Alternatively, go to the front desk of your Disney resort about 30 minutes before your pickup time and ask them to call the Car Care Center shuttle. The phone number of the Car Care Center is (407) 824-3470.

Another location is at the Dolphin Hotel. From any of the theme parks or Downtown Disney, take a Disney bus to the Dolphin. The Alamo/National office at the Dolphin keeps short hours, but you can drop off your car to the hotel's valets after hours. The phone number of Dolphin's Alamo/National desk is (407) 934-4930.

Yet another location is Buena Vista Palace near Downtown Disney. Take a Disney bus from any of the Disney resorts to Downtown Disney. Get off at the Marketplace stop, then walk across the street to Buena Vista Palace. The phone number of Buena Vista Palace's Alamo/National desk is (407) 827-6363.

Avis, Dollar and Budget also have locations near Downtown Disney.

*Remember*...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal - currently the charge per car is $20.00. 


*2. Book a ride with Mears shuttle*
Mears runs shuttles from the Disney hotels to Universal and back. You will need to make arrangements 24 hours prior though. Prices are $34 each person RT.  You can check out the website for more information: www.mearstransportation.com

*Does the cost per person include children no matter what their age?*
When you book a shuttle, children under 3 are free and children 4-11 pay a child's rate of $27 . Anyone over 12 pays the adult rate of $34/pp. rt

*Can I book my attraction transportation online?*
No, you will need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566, that is unless you are already using them for transportation to and from the airport then you can book the attraction portion online at the same time.


*3. Taxi Cab*
Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you.   To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.
Taxis can run $35 -40.

*Where can I catch a cab/taxi at Universal to return to my hotel?*
There are taxis waiting at Universal - Universal does have a taxi lane, so you can easily catch a taxi right outside of Universal Studios to get back to your resort.

*If there are more than 4 people then the cab option is a no go right? *
Mears taxis have a capacity of 5 people, if more than 5 people in your group, they have vans available for up to 7 people. 


*4.  Public Transportation - Lynx Bus*
It's strongly suggested that you not take public transit.  Yes it's cheap but it takes about two hours to get from Disney to Universal using Lynx. So...if you care how much time you spend in the parks, I would suggest Mears or a cab. 


Happy Travels!!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Thanks for the tips 

We are renting a car from the CCC and then driving to PBH.  Do you recomment Map Quest for driving directions from WDW to PBH?

Thanks!


----------



## LBollengier

*3. Taxi Cab*
Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you.   To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.

How long will it take to get from Harry Potter/US to Ft. WIlderness? FOr a 7:30 sleigh ride and 9:30 Hoop Dee Doo...


----------



## Metro West

LBollengier said:


> How long will it take to get from Harry Potter/US to Ft. WIlderness? FOr a 7:30 sleigh ride and 9:30 Hoop Dee Doo...


 Normally it would take 30-40 minutes or so depending on traffic but you should allow an hour to make sure you make it in time and for any delays.


----------



## LBollengier

_
Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you.   To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.
_

*Excellent information!! That is why I love these boards!! Looks like 18 miles and $35 - $40.

Now a dumb question... Will the cab take us from Universal to Ft. Wilderness? Do we arrange it ahead of time... I just don't know if they are waiting at Universal...  I looked around the Mears site and wasn't able to find an answer!! I just want to know when I need to leave US to get to the sleigh ride and convince my DH that it is doable between US and Hoop Dee Doo!!*


----------



## parkers218

Correct me if I am wrong but if there are more than 4 ppl then the cab option is a no go right?  Another dumb question--- the $18 per person does that include children no matter what their age?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

LBollengier said:


> *Excellent information!! That is why I love these boards!! Looks like 18 miles and $35 - $40.*
> 
> *Now a dumb question... Will the cab take us from Universal to Ft. Wilderness? Do we arrange it ahead of time... I just don't know if they are waiting at Universal...  I looked around the Mears site and wasn't able to find an answer!! I just want to know when I need to leave US to get to the sleigh ride and convince my DH that it is doable between US and Hoop Dee Doo!!*


Yes there are taxis waiting at Universal - Universal does have a taxi lane, so you can easily catch a taxi right outside of Universal Studios to get back to your resort.



parkers218 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but if there are more than 4 ppl then the cab option is a no go right?


Mears taxis have a capacity of 5 people, if more than 5 people in your group, they have vans available for up to 7 people.  When you book a shuttle, I believe children under 3 are free and children 4-11 pay a child's rate.  Anyone over 12 pays the adult rate


----------



## heidijanesmith

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I would personally recommend Google maps instead of MapQuest - while it's still OK, it needs a major overhaul to compete with most of the newer online maps.  What I like about Google maps is you can switch to satellite view, and in most locations street view, which gives you a good idea of the landmarks on your route.  There is also an option for choosing "avoid toll" routes
> 
> 
> _Bonny_



THanks so much!!!!


----------



## mg10rb13

My mom and I are taking the MEARS shuttle in the AM to Universal the day after we arrive at Disney.  I am so excited to visit Universal for the first time in over 12 years.  We are both going to make the most of the 1 day trip.


----------



## BROOKLYN507

Metro West said:


> Let's hope lots of people will find this thread helpful.



I am visiting Orlando in August.  Staying at Disney and then would like to check out and go to Universal for 1 day.  Never been.  I would have to rent a car so I can drive to Universal and get to the airport a day later unless there is a shuttle between the parks and then to the Airport from Universal.  How far are the hotels or do Universal have a hotel on property like Disney?  With a 6 year old will I have time or even want to go to both Universal Parks?  What is Adventure Island?  Lastly hwo far is Universal from the Airport, closer or further than Disney?  Thanks!


----------



## IzzyB

BROOKLYN507 said:


> I am visiting Orlando in August.  Staying at Disney and then would like to check out and go to Universal for 1 day.  Never been.  I would have to rent a car so I can drive to Universal and get to the airport a day later unless there is a shuttle between the parks and then to the Airport from Universal.  How far are the hotels or do Universal have a hotel on property like Disney?  With a 6 year old will I have time or even want to go to both Universal Parks?  What is Adventure Island?  Lastly hwo far is Universal from the Airport, closer or further than Disney?  Thanks!



Yes, Universal have on-site hotels that are within walking distance of the park.  These on-site hotels offer things like free express pass, which means you don't have to wait in the regular line.

You may be able to do both parks with a 6 year old, but I would start with Studios and move to IOA if you have time.  Studios has more for young kids.  IOA has water rides, Jurassic Park, Harry Potter, and Seuss land for a 6 year old.  If you stay onsite and get express, you can definitely do both parks in one day, especially since you will be skipping the more intense rides.

I think you mean IOA (Islands of Adventure) when you say Adventure Island.  It is the more thrilling of the two parks.  Has more roller coaster and more intense rides.  Studios is less intense and has things like the Twister, Shrek, Jummy Neutron, ET, etc. 

There should be transportation options from Universal to the airport, I would call the hotels and ask them what those options are.  Also, I would say Universal is either the same distance from the airport as Disney or even closer than Disney.


----------



## DCLbrideSept2009

Can someone give me a little more details on the shuttle from WDW areas to Universal?  We have never been to Universal.  DH and I would like to go to Margaritaville at US when we're there next week.  We would need to get probably from Saratoga Springs to US/Margaritaville.  Are there shuttles that come at specified/scheduled times?  Or do we need to request a shuttle???  Or would we need to just take a taxi?  Taking a taxi appears it would cost us about double the cost of a shuttle.


----------



## neuend1

Where exactly does a taxi drop you off at Universal?

I am planning a trip to Universal by myself. I am handicapped by degenerative arthritis. I can walk but not too far. I am unable to do the walk from the Universal parking garage to the park entrances where I will rent a scooter. So I am looking for the closest area to be dropped off that will have the least amount of walking.

I can either have a friend drop me off at Universal or I can take a taxi. Which option would put me closer to the park entrances?

And where exactly are these drop-off points so I can look them up on Google Street view maps.


----------



## Ozymoe

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney?  Don't worry, you have a few options:
> 
> 
> *1. Rent a car *



Remember...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

DCLbrideSept2009 said:


> Can someone give me a little more details on the shuttle from WDW areas to Universal?  We have never been to Universal.  DH and I would like to go to Margaritaville at US when we're there next week.  We would need to get probably from Saratoga Springs to US/Margaritaville.  Are there shuttles that come at specified/scheduled times?  Or do we need to request a shuttle???  Or would we need to just take a taxi?  Taking a taxi appears it would cost us about double the cost of a shuttle.


When you book a shuttle, you would need to call 24 hours in advance, and specify your pickup time/return time.



neuend1 said:


> Where exactly does a taxi drop you off at Universal?
> 
> I am planning a trip to Universal by myself. I am handicapped by degenerative arthritis. I can walk but not too far. I am unable to do the walk from the Universal parking garage to the park entrances where I will rent a scooter. So I am looking for the closest area to be dropped off that will have the least amount of walking.
> 
> I can either have a friend drop me off at Universal or I can take a taxi. Which option would put me closer to the park entrances?
> 
> And where exactly are these drop-off points so I can look them up on Google Street view maps.


The passenger drop off area is near CityWalk just across Universal Boulevard from the Valet Parking area (make a left where the buses and taxis go) - there is signage and its pretty easy to find - your friend  can pick up and drop off there.


----------



## Dubb

Anyone sure how to get there using the Lynx?


----------



## Metro West

Dubb said:


> Anyone sure how to get there using the Lynx?


 You don't want to consider that option. Yes it's cheap but it takes about two hours to get from Disney to Universal using Lynx. So...if you care how much time you spend in the parks, I would suggest Mears or a cab.


----------



## bevgray

Okay, where are you finding the information regarding the Mears Shuttle (option #2)?  I can only find the shared ride option from the airport to area hotels on Mears' site.  There is nothing on there to link Disney Hotels with Universal.  I'm interested in a round trip from Beach Club to IOA.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bevgray said:


> Okay, where are you finding the information regarding the Mears Shuttle (option #2)?  I can only find the shared ride option from the airport to area hotels on Mears' site.  There is nothing on there to link Disney Hotels with Universal.  I'm interested in a round trip from Beach Club to IOA.  Thanks very much.



You need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566.  I don't believe you can book online (unless you are already using them for transportation to and from the airport then you can book the attraction portion online at the same time).


----------



## Hookani

When using the taxi from Disney to Univer, am I correct to assume that there is a drop off area at the Royal Poly?  I was originally planning on renting a car from Contemp Resort to Royal Poly (staying 3 days) and then returning the car at the airport but now thinking of the taxi option since we actually won't be using the car while at Univers.  Just want to be sure that there is a drop off at the resort and won't be lugging luggage from some place far away.  I'm also assuming we'd be able to get a taxi early in the morning to get to the airport for a 645 am flight?

Thanks,
Ho'okani


----------



## Lewisc

Hookani said:


> When using the taxi from Disney to Univer, am I correct to assume that there is a drop off area at the Royal Poly?  I was originally planning on renting a car from Contemp Resort to Royal Poly (staying 3 days) and then returning the car at the airport but now thinking of the taxi option since we actually won't be using the car while at Univers.  Just want to be sure that there is a drop off at the resort and won't be lugging luggage from some place far away.  I'm also assuming we'd be able to get a taxi early in the morning to get to the airport for a 645 am flight?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ho'okani



Of course taxis are welcome to drop off guests by the main entrance. There are bellhops available to assist you with your bags and to put your bags in storage if you arrive before your room is ready.


----------



## Jenny Wren

I seen here on boards that you can purchase a one day/two park pass with round trip transportation from your Disney resort to Universal Studios, did anyone ever buy this?  The cost is $109.00/person.   I believe it was thru Dreams Unlimited.  I will be staying on-site in Dec and would like to go to US for a day.  Just wondering if anyone has ever bought/done this? Thanks


----------



## CAStevens218

I am curious about how much time you experienced travelers would give yourselves between leaving US/IOA and getting to dinner on Disney property.  Our scenario this December will be using Mears between our hotel (ASMusic) and Universal.  I was thinking 2.5 hours would give us enough time to get from Universal to our hotel, maybe freshen up quickly and then get to our dinners (one night it is in Downtown Disney and the other is at 'Ohana).  Do you think this is cutting it too close?  Should I go for a 3 hour window?


----------



## damo

CAStevens218 said:


> I am curious about how much time you experienced travelers would give yourselves between leaving US/IOA and getting to dinner on Disney property.  Our scenario this December will be using Mears between our hotel (ASMusic) and Universal.  I was thinking 2.5 hours would give us enough time to get from Universal to our hotel, maybe freshen up quickly and then get to our dinners (one night it is in Downtown Disney and the other is at 'Ohana).  Do you think this is cutting it too close?  Should I go for a 3 hour window?



It only takes half an hour or so to get from Universal to Disney.  Give half an hour to get from park to Universal hotel.  So 2 hours should be tons of time.  Even 1 1/2 hours should be lots.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Budget has a desk (and cars!) at the Downtown Disney Double Tree.  We are renting a car for a day to go over to Universal and return the car that same evening.  AAA price $33.


----------



## BrizMarc

bevgray said:


> Okay, where are you finding the information regarding the Mears Shuttle (option #2)?  I can only find the shared ride option from the airport to area hotels on Mears' site.  There is nothing on there to link Disney Hotels with Universal.  I'm interested in a round trip from Beach Club to IOA.  Thanks very much.




I also dont get it. Every one keeps saying use the Mears shuttle and gives a website address that doesn't mention anything. Would someone please be able to explain the Mears shuttle and how it works rather than just saying "call them 24 hours in advance"

Its hard for us newbies who dont know the area


----------



## luckylady131

Does anyone know if you can rent car seats when renting a car?  I have a 4 year old and 9 month old, so would need a booster and an infant seat (or convertible that installs rear-facing) for them.  We are not bringing our own car seats because we are staying on Disney property and plan to use their bus system.

What's the best travel option for us?  Mears??

I would LOVE to go to Universal to see HP while we are there.  But am torn because I know the IOA has more for my 4 year old to do (she's ~40" or so).  Would it be possible to visit both parks in a single day - if we don't do all the big roller coasters, etc??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

BrizMarc said:


> I also dont get it. Every one keeps saying use the Mears shuttle and gives a website address that doesn't mention anything. Would someone please be able to explain the Mears shuttle and how it works rather than just saying "call them 24 hours in advance"
> 
> Its hard for us newbies who dont know the area



It's really very simple:

~ To book reservations for transportation between the Airport and your Orlando hotel just go to http://www.mearstransportation.com/ and enter your information under the "Shared Ride" tab.  Once you land at the Orlando Airport and have collected your luggage, you will go to the Mears counter on level 1, give them your online confirmation and they will give you your shuttle pass and direct you to your shuttle.

~ You can also book your attractions transportation at the same time as you book your airport to hotel transportation.

~ If you are not using Mears to get from the Airport to your hotel and want to book reservations for transportation from your hotel to a specific attraction (Universal, Seaworld, etc) you need to call Mears 24 hours in advance to arrange transportation.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

luckylady131 said:


> Does anyone know if you can rent car seats when renting a car?  I have a 4 year old and 9 month old, so would need a booster and an infant seat (or convertible that installs rear-facing) for them.  We are not bringing our own car seats because we are staying on Disney property and plan to use their bus system.


Yes, most, if not all car rental agencies rent infant and child/toddler car seats ... you would need to check the specific car rental agencies for prices although I do believe most charge around $10/day for each seat.



luckylady131 said:


> What's the best travel option for us?  Mears??


Only you can decide what is best for your family - if you rent a car, remember that you will need to pay $20 for parking at US/IOA.



luckylady131 said:


> I would LOVE to go to Universal to see HP while we are there.  But am torn because I know the IOA has more for my 4 year old to do (she's ~40" or so).  Would it be possible to visit both parks in a single day - if we don't do all the big roller coasters, etc??


The Harry Potter area is in IOA and both US and IOA have plenty to do for young children.  Although you don't say when you are planning on visiting, you should be able to do both parks in one day ~ I would suggest though that you arrive at IOA/US  at park opening.


----------



## TLPL

Does anyone know how late will the Mears shuttle will run? I am interested in going to one of those Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, but they are in the evening, some nights they stay open till 2am.


----------



## leebee

As far as I can tell, if you want to use Mears to go from WDW to US, you CANNOT book online. The only online option they offer is transportation from/to the airport and your hotel. You have to call them directly to schedule WDW-US shuttles.

I booked the offer through Dreams Unlimited, which gives me a 2 park/1 day ticket at US/IoA and roundtrip Mears shuttle for $110pp plus tax. We are not huge coaster fans, so I am hoping to have time to see some of US as well as WWHP, and maybe DD16 will ride a couple of the IoA coasters using the single rider line. Renting a car for 1 day in August was getting expensive. One day rental was about $40 (for a compact car, with tax), then add parking at US $14. We are planning on going to US on a Sunday, which means earliest car pick-up available is 8am. (Called CCC and they said that's also the earliest they'd pick us up at our disney hotel to get to the ccc) Worrying about missing rope drop at IoA would mean a 2 day car rental. ANyhow, I think I will at least break even with the DU offer, and it gives us the option of visiting both US and IoA even if only briefly.


----------



## leebee

TLPL said:


> Does anyone know how late will the Mears shuttle will run? I am interested in going to one of those Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, but they are in the evening, some nights they stay open till 2am.



Or Blue Man Group. I can get tickets on the day of the show, if they are available, for $30 with my college ID!


----------



## iluvepcot

I want to transfer from wdw to universal and stay at rp resport. I know the options at disney to rent a car, which also have offices at universal where I can rent at disney and return at universal the same day to avoid the parking fees?


----------



## crostorfer

Duh, never mind. Found it!

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/


----------



## crostorfer

TLPL said:


> Does anyone know how late will the Mears shuttle will run? I am interested in going to one of those Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, but they are in the evening, some nights they stay open till 2am.



I just pulled this from the Dreams Unlimited check out page

Transfers provided by Mears Transportation 
Transfer Schedule: 

To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.

From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time.

Length of Transfer: Varies by hotel; however approximately 30 minutes each way.

Documentation Instructions: You will receive an Electronic transfer coupon with this purchase. You must present a valid photo ID with your transfer coupon at the time of pick-up from your hotel.

Additional Information: Valid hotels for this shuttle are located in the Lake Buena Vista, Walt Disney World and Hwy. 192W area.

RESTRICTIONS:
* Your ticket may not be copied, transferred, or resold
* Tickets are non-refundable


----------



## mom2mykids

I was looking on the AAA website and when I search for pick up locations it lists the Universal hotels.

Does anyone know if I can reat a car at the airport to use for the day and drop off at the hotel later that night?

The day we arrive we are going to Epcot to do the Divequest but the rest of the trip will be at Universal.

We just need to get from airport to RPR then to Epcot and back.


----------



## damo

mom2mykids said:


> I was looking on the AAA website and when I search for pick up locations it lists the Universal hotels.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can reat a car at the airport to use for the day and drop off at the hotel later that night?
> 
> The day we arrive we are going to Epcot to do the Divequest but the rest of the trip will be at Universal.
> 
> We just need to get from airport to RPR then to Epcot and back.



Yes you can.


----------



## iluvepcot

Does anyone know which car rentals are at disney that could be used for one day to drop off at Universal in a resort transfer? So far:

Hertz is at SOG and Universal(? where)

Alamo is at Car Care Center WDW and at 4 points Sheraton at Universal., not sure they have a shuttle but could drop and then get to the Parks

After 3 postings on 4 threads, this is all I could find out..   Does anyone also know if they charge extra since this is not round trip and drop and pick up would be different locations?

Thanks
__________________


----------



## disneydaft

iluvepcot said:


> Does anyone know which car rentals are at disney that could be used for one day to drop off at Universal in a resort transfer? So far:
> 
> Hertz is at SOG and Universal(? where)
> 
> Alamo is at Car Care Center WDW and at 4 points Sheraton at Universal., not sure they have a shuttle but could drop and then get to the Parks.
> 
> After 3 postings on 4 threads, this is all I could find out..   Does anyone also know if they charge extra since this is not round trip and drop and pick up would be different locations?
> 
> Thanks
> __________________




They won't charge extra for 1 way rentals between those locations as we are doing the same.
We are picking up from the dolphin and dropping off at the Sheraton. It is only a 10 minute walk or a 5 minute cab from there to Universal.


----------



## damo

iluvepcot said:


> Does anyone know which car rentals are at disney that could be used for one day to drop off at Universal in a resort transfer? So far:
> 
> Hertz is at SOG and Universal(? where)
> 
> Alamo is at Car Care Center WDW and at 4 points Sheraton at Universal., not sure they have a shuttle but could drop and then get to the Parks
> 
> After 3 postings on 4 threads, this is all I could find out..   Does anyone also know if they charge extra since this is not round trip and drop and pick up would be different locations?
> 
> Thanks
> __________________



Hertz is at Portofino.

https://www.hertz.com/rentacar/loca..._target=reservationOnHomepage.jsp&locType=pUp

Just go to the car rental website and look in their locations in Orlando.  It will say where the locations are.  It is probably faster to look at the websites yourself than wait for someone to answer.


----------



## christykny

I'm looking for same. 5 of us going from Port Orleans Riverside one-way to RPR. Mears quote is $42 plus tip which would put us around the $50 that I expected. Called Hertz (and looked online) and could not a pick up spot near our hotel (or another Disney resort for that matter). Will check into the Dolphin to Sheraton idea, but I'm guessing it won't be less than Mears and more trouble (though would be able to make a store stop).

Update: I'm getting a quote online from Alamo of $63.88 for compact to go from Dolphin to Sheraton (then walk to RPR), so not really worth the trouble for us. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## damo

christykny said:


> I'm looking for same. 5 of us going from Port Orleans Riverside one-way to RPR. Mears quote is $42 plus tip which would put us around the $50 that I expected. Called Hertz (and looked online) and could not a pick up spot near our hotel (or another Disney resort for that matter). Will check into the Dolphin to Sheraton idea, but I'm guessing it won't be less than Mears and more trouble (though would be able to make a store stop).
> 
> Update: I'm getting a quote online from Alamo of $63.88 for compact to go from Dolphin to Sheraton (then walk to RPR), so not really worth the trouble for us. Thanks for the suggestion, though.



Here are the Hertz Disney locations (just put Disney in where it says enter location):

https://www.hertz.com/rentacar/loca..._target=reservationOnHomepage.jsp&locType=pUp


----------



## christykny

Thanks, Damo. I had actually seen those, but am not familiar with the area so didn't recognize them.. ie, shades of green?  In any case, I wrote an email to Ed Korgan who's been recommended on this site and he said he could take care of us from Disney to Universal, and then the return to the airport.  (same or slightly lower than with Mears)

So sounds like iluvepcot definitely needs a rental to do other touring, but others can keep Ed Korgan in mind for more than just airport transfers. http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Edward A. Korgan Jr.htm


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you for the informative thread and the replies.

About a decade ago, I took Mears from the airport to WDW.

I haven't been to Universal in almost two decades, or at least before the Terminator attraction was built.

I use a mobility scooter now, and I would be interested in any experiences using Mears with a mobility scooter for a round trip from WDW to Universal.

I think that I read $18.00 was the regular price. I don't recall the round trip price.

I wonder if they can easily transport me with a mobility scooter and if it costs a lot more than $18.00.


----------



## lor

Does anyone know how long the mears shuttle takes to get back to Disney?
If we leave US at 6pm we should expect to be back in Disney approx?


----------



## Metro West

JustMinnie said:


> Ok, I'm just going to ask this. If its been answered anywhere, maybe someone could direct me. We will be driving to IOA from All Star Music. What is the best route to take? I know I don't want to take I-4, because of traffic. But I need directions. I tried MapQuest, but that takes you on I-4, so...need help, please.


 If you want to avoid I-4....take this route from DTD: http://mapq.st/h/8-Zaha


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> If you want to avoid I-4....take this route from DTD: http://mapq.st/h/8-Zaha



It is so nice going to Disney by that route.  We used it last time when we were heading to Downtown Disney and were really surprised at how much everything has developed.  It is a really pretty and very simple drive.


----------



## michelleiada

Ozymoe said:


> Remember...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal. I think it's $14.00.



Do you know what the cost of renting a car from the WDW Dolphin location is?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

michelleiada said:


> Do you know what the cost of renting a car from the WDW Dolphin location is?


It all depends on how long you want to rent the car for, the type of car you rent, etc ... just go to their website and put in your dates, etc, and it will give you a total.


----------



## allyxo

I'm going to Disney in March 2011 & my travel agent said starting this year Universal picks you up from your hotel and it was included in my Universal ticket price.  Does anyone know about this?  My total ticket price was $150 which included transportation and $27 for express pass..thanks!


----------



## allyxo

Is the dreamsunlimitedtravel.com site a realiable site? It says $121 w/ transportation & tax. Has anyone ever used this site?  It says I have to pick the tickets up at Will Call Kiosk.  How does the transportation work?


----------



## allyxo

ShhhQ said:


> I have booked 3 prior trips to Disney thru dreams unlimited and am booking next years trip with them as well... so I can tell you that they are reliable... However, I haven't done the ticket and transfer to universal yet.... hoping to do this next year.... so I need the same answers about that.



Thanks makes me feel more comfortable ordering with them.


----------



## PrincessAlways

allyxo said:


> Is the dreamsunlimitedtravel.com site a realiable site? It says $121 w/ transportation & tax. Has anyone ever used this site?  It says I have to pick the tickets up at Will Call Kiosk.  How does the transportation work?



I just booked this feature for transportation to/from US & Disney. Wondering if anyone has before. How did it work for you??? Would you do it again?


----------



## allyxo

PrincessAlways said:


> I just booked this feature for transportation to/from US & Disney. Wondering if anyone has before. How did it work for you??? Would you do it again?



I didn't book it yet, I was looking around to see if I could find it cheaper from any other site.  I was kind of confused by the "electronic pick-up" I was kind of worried that it wouldn't work and I wouldn't have a ticket or something.  Also, it said the transfer is unavailable from 10am-3pm.  Not sure if I'm going to buy from here but I may.  Have you had any trouble so far?


----------



## jenseib

What time do the Mears shuttles pick you up? I am thinking if we did Se World I would not want to go super early do the pick up around 11AM or is that too late? And do they pick you up right at your resort?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

jenseib said:


> What time do the Mears shuttles pick you up? I am thinking if we did Se World I would not want to go super early do the pick up around 11AM or is that too late? And do they pick you up right at your resort?


You arrange for the pick up time whenever you want, and yes, they pick you up at the resort.


----------



## ShhhQ

jenseib said:


> What time do the Mears shuttles pick you up? I am thinking if we did Se World I would not want to go super early do the pick up around 11AM or is that too late? And do they pick you up right at your resort?



We are looking into doing the 1day tickets to Universal w/transfer offer on our trip next year. I don't know about Sea World, but I don't see why they wouldn't pick you up at your resort since they do it for those going to other places. 

I do see that there is a disclaimer on the offer that we plan to use that says the shuttle service is "available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel" But this is for Universal... don't know if it would apply to your situation or not.

I tried to search for you... on mouse savers it says there is a lynx bus that can also take you to Sea World with pickups at the ticket and transportation center and downtown disney for less than $2 each way.


----------



## TruBlu

I'm trying to decide between the Dreams Unlimited Package and a taxi.  Any advice?  (We have 2 adults and 2 children if that makes a difference.)


----------



## ShhhQ

TruBlu said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Dreams Unlimited Package and a taxi.  Any advice?  (We have 2 adults and 2 children if that makes a difference.)



If you look at the cost of the Dreams package and the cost of just tickets. They are the same. So if you go with the Dreams package you have free transportation, while if you want more freedom of time, you can go for the taxi.. it will just cost you more.


----------



## Magicstar

OK there are still things I dont get 

If I want to book Mears Transportation Shuttle. From POFQ to Universal, I have to call them 24 hours before... but

-Do they drive whenever we want?
-Do they come to our hotel?
-Are the 18$ for one way or for returning, too?
-When do i have to say them the time of returning to Disney?

Thanks a lot


----------



## miatamel

Trying to figure this out...

We come into Orlando the day before our Disney cruise.  We have a HP fanatic and thought it would be silly not to see TWWoHP while we were so class.  Trying to figure it out logistically.  We get into Orlando and 11 am and will get to our Disney resort around 12-12:30 (guessing).  We were going to get one day, one park tickets and go the friday afternoon of 12/17.  I had my TA give me a price on tickets and transportation (Mears)and she told me $469.  One day one park online for the four of us would be $341.  So that is $120 for transporting to/from which sounds kind of high. But the big problem is the "not between 10-3" since we would probably want to go around 1-3.


Does this, in fact, seem high?  Or would taxi be more RT for the 4 of us?  Or should I try another mode of transport?  Or, even more basically, is the HP park even doable in that afternoon/evening time frame?  (Not interested in any other part of the park)

any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## miatamel

damo said:


> I'm just going to respond in the other thread.  No sense having two going.



Ha!  Thanks.  Just didn't want to get in trouble over there since technically we aren't discussing "crowds."


----------



## Irish9697

Can someone help me decide what to do?  I want the cheapest option that is also convenient (aka no 2 hours on a bus system).  It is not important that we see 2 parks in one day.  We did Universal Studios a few years ag go and are wanting to go this time only for Harry Potter, so that's IOA.  We are staying at Pop Century.  Seems to me that buying 1 park tickets from AAA (1 adult, 2 kids) and taking a cab is our cheapest option (by about $50 compared to the DU 2 park/transport deal) or am I understanding things wrong?  I hate the idea of having to make all those phone calls to Mears when I could simply walk out of my hotel (can I do this at Pop?) or park (IOA) and get a cab fairly quickly.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Irish9697 said:


> Can someone help me decide what to do?  I want the cheapest option that is also convenient (aka no 2 hours on a bus system).  It is not important that we see 2 parks in one day.  We did Universal Studios a few years ag go and are wanting to go this time only for Harry Potter, so that's IOA.  We are staying at Pop Century.  Seems to me that buying 1 park tickets from AAA (1 adult, 2 kids) and taking a cab is our cheapest option (by about $50 compared to the DU 2 park/transport deal) or am I understanding things wrong?  I hate the idea of having to make all those phone calls to Mears when I could simply walk out of my hotel (can I do this at Pop?) or park (IOA) and get a cab fairly quickly.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you want convenience, then yes, taxi/cab is the way to go.  If there are no cabs outside of Pop, you can always get the concierge desk to call one for you.  There are tons of cabs waiting outside of Universal.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Is the Lynx public transportation really that bad?  We are leaving in 6 days for Disney, and my pap just told us that he wanted to buy us US tickets for our Christmas gift.  Now I am stuck planning more.  It would be so much easier taking the Lynx system.  Does it really take forever to get there?


----------



## jenseib

Jenny Wren said:


> Is the Lynx public transportation really that bad?  We are leaving in 6 days for Disney, and my pap just told us that he wanted to buy us US tickets for our Christmas gift.  Now I am stuck planning more.  It would be so much easier taking the Lynx system.  Does it really take forever to get there?



From everything I have read, yes, it does take a long time to go each way.


----------



## damo

Jenny Wren said:


> Is the Lynx public transportation really that bad?  We are leaving in 6 days for Disney, and my pap just told us that he wanted to buy us US tickets for our Christmas gift.  Now I am stuck planning more.  It would be so much easier taking the Lynx system.  Does it really take forever to get there?



I've heard 1.5 - 2 hours each way.


----------



## weber1188

Not sure if anyone is still watching this board but this is the game plan I came up with for my mom and I (dad and brother will be golfing)

Arrange for Mears to pick us up at 7:30 a.m. from CSR to IOA/WWOHP to allow for extra time if they pick up other people after us

Ask for a 2:00 or 3:00 pick up time from IOA to either CSR or DTD we have no dining reservations anywhere so don't have to worry about that

Does this sound ok, I'm mostly wondering if 7:30 is too early for the 9:00 opening?


----------



## Irish9697

I ended up making a Mears reservation for Friday.  Pick up times at Disney Resorts are hourly starting at 6:25am through 2:25pm.

Return times are hourly from 3:15pm through 2:15 am.

I chose the 7:25am pick up time for this Friday the 17th and they told me I could call 2 hours in advance for a pick up time since I am not sure when we'll want to leave.  IOA park hours Friday are 9-7...we'll probably eat at CityWalk before we head back.


----------



## TruBlu

We did the Dreams Unlimited package.  It was FANTASTIC!


----------



## lgj5136

Greetings All!

This is my very first post!  Arriving in Orlando on 1/27/11.  We land around 9:45 a.m.  and will be taking DME to Wildnerness Lodge for 5 days.  We only have the remainder of that day to go to Universal for the first time, the other days are already booked up with Disney Parks. Not knowing exactly how long it will take to get off plane, walk to get on the DME bus and actually arrive at our resort....I'm concerned about scheduling the Mears bus to pick us up at the resort for the ride to Universal.  If I schedule it to soon and the ride from the airport takes too long, I'll miss the bus.  If I schedule it later, we may be missing valuable Universal time.  I believe Universal closes at 6:00 that day, so we really will have only a few hours.  From anyone's experience, should I stick with Mears and have a planned pick up and return time or should I bite the bullet and have a greater expense by taking a cab which would give us the flexibility, and maybe even a faster way to get there?  I should note that we do already have our tickets to Universal, they are 2-park 1 day tickets and there will be 2 adults only in our party.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## TruBlu

lgj5136 said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> This is my very first post!  Arriving in Orlando on 1/27/11.  We land around 9:45 a.m.  and will be taking DME to Wildnerness Lodge for 5 days.  We only have the remainder of that day to go to Universal for the first time, the other days are already booked up with Disney Parks. Not knowing exactly how long it will take to get off plane, walk to get on the DME bus and actually arrive at our resort....I'm concerned about scheduling the Mears bus to pick us up at the resort for the ride to Universal.  If I schedule it to soon and the ride from the airport takes too long, I'll miss the bus.  If I schedule it later, we may be missing valuable Universal time.  I believe Universal closes at 6:00 that day, so we really will have only a few hours.  From anyone's experience, should I stick with Mears and have a planned pick up and return time or should I bite the bullet and have a greater expense by taking a cab which would give us the flexibility, and maybe even a faster way to get there?  I should note that we do already have our tickets to Universal, they are 2-park 1 day tickets and there will be 2 adults only in our party.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


HI! 

 To the DIS!

If it were me, I'd go with a cab.  Our Mears shuttle picked up guests from other resorts.  It didn't take a huge amount of time, but it did slow us down some - especially on the return.  I think it'd be worth the extra cost.


----------



## alaskanabbott

we have nine of us in our party, and our son uses a wheelchair. Do any of the taxi's fit that many? Also, which taxi service is the best?


----------



## BrizMarc

Irish9697 said:


> I ended up making a Mears reservation for Friday.  Pick up times at Disney Resorts are hourly starting at 6:25am through 2:25pm.
> 
> Return times are hourly from 3:15pm through 2:15 am.
> 
> I chose the 7:25am pick up time for this Friday the 17th and they told me I could call 2 hours in advance for a pick up time since I am not sure when we'll want to leave.  IOA park hours Friday are 9-7...we'll probably eat at CityWalk before we head back.



I have a question, do you make the Mears shuttle booking 24 hours in advance or can you make it further out? For example a week or month? Also do you need to pre tell them your return pick up time from Universal when you book your pick up time from Disney?


----------



## TruBlu

BrizMarc said:


> I have a question, do you make the Mears shuttle booking 24 hours in advance or can you make it further out? For example a week or month? Also do you need to pre tell them your return pick up time from Universal when you book your pick up time from Disney?


I didn't try to make our reservation early, so I can't answer that part of your question.  My DH actually got sick the night before our planned 7 am pick-up.  I was able to call the night before and change our pick-up from Tuesday to Friday morning. 

For our return, they asked that we call 90 minutes before we wanted to be picked up.  I called as we were getting on our last ride for the night.  By the time we walked over to the pick-up site our shuttle was arriving.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

Ed Korgan was our transportation provider this week. *He was WONDERFUL! *Thanks to the DIS for his name and number.


----------



## goofy4tink

Seeker615 said:


> Has anyone done the deal for $114 that is posted here? The one where you get the Universal ticket and shuttle from Disney? I was just wondering if it worked out okay?


I have. My dd and I did it last summer. It was wonderful. Just be sure to bring everything with you. Print out that confirmation..it makes it so much easier at the bus. You can call them the day before you want to head to US/IoA and they will give you some times to choose from.
Then you can either decide at that time when you want to return, or you can call from US/IoA a few hours before you are ready to leave. They will give you a pickup time then.


----------



## TruBlu

Seeker615 said:


> Has anyone done the deal for $114 that is posted here? The one where you get the Universal ticket and shuttle from Disney? I was just wondering if it worked out okay?


Are you talking about the one with Dreams Unlimited?  If so, yes.  It was great!!!  I even accidentally got in the line for early entry to IOA (no clue what I was doing), and they let us in early!


----------



## danicolie

Hi!

I know that Mears picks you up at your hotel, but do you have to get dropped off at the same hotel at the end of the day?  

We're staying at Coronado Springs, plan on spending 2 days at Universal and arranging transportation through Mears.  We want to be picked up at our hotel in the morning but dropped off somewhere else at the end of the day. One night we have dinner reservations at a different resort hotel and the other night we're having dinner at Epcot.

Will Mears do this?  
Or do we have to leave Universal earlier, get dropped off at our hotel, only to immediately hop on Disney transportation to get to our dinner location?


----------



## TruBlu

danicolie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know that Mears picks you up at your hotel, but do you have to get dropped off at the same hotel at the end of the day?
> 
> Will Mears do this?
> Or do we have to leave Universal earlier, get dropped off at our hotel, only to immediately hop on Disney transportation to get to our dinner location?


Ask them when you call to make your reservation.  We asked the shuttle driver if he could drop us at Downtown Disney instead of AKL and he said NO.  He said that they don't go to DTD.  You may have better luck with another resort.  We had to go to several hotels (not just Disney ones) to drop off other people.  We were last out.  It was sad to watch DTD pass us by not once but twice as we drove around to drop people off.


----------



## arothrock

Is the Mears shuttle from your hotel to Universal a bus or a large minivan?  We will be traveling with a 2 year old and using ME so we don't need a carseat to get from the airport to the hotel. 

 If the Mears shuttle is a bus than we don't need the carseat either but if it is a minivan than I think we would end up renting a car instead so that we could rent a carseat or just bring one from home.  

I was trying to get away with not having to bring a carseat at all.

Thanks, 
Andrea


----------



## Minnie824

Has anyone used Tiffany Town Car to get from Disney resort to Universal?  I was looking around and pricing, and they charge $90 for 1-7 people (we have 6) from any disney resort roundtrip.  i'm just curious how reliable they are and if you set the times, etc.  They said you call 1 hr prior to wanting to return to the hotel.  thanks for any info!


----------



## seadd67

The taxi way just seems so much simpler!. Mears we did a few years back and it was such a hassel to arrang pick up. I was depating again weather to use Meares or the taxi this sept for our HHN day. Saving about 40 would be great!, but not at the cost of wondering where there at?. My worrie was getting mears after midnight but I seen they do apperntly pick up untill 2am. I know after midnight I will be so tired I could not see my self standing out there for very long before we bag it and taxi it.


----------



## TruBlu

arothrock said:


> Is the Mears shuttle from your hotel to Universal a bus or a large minivan?  We will be traveling with a 2 year old and using ME so we don't need a carseat to get from the airport to the hotel.
> 
> If the Mears shuttle is a bus than we don't need the carseat either but if it is a minivan than I think we would end up renting a car instead so that we could rent a carseat or just bring one from home.
> 
> I was trying to get away with not having to bring a carseat at all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrea


Ours was a large van (not minivan).  I think there was a 4 person row in the back, two 3 people rows, and one person riding shotgun.  Not many people wore seatbelts, so I guess it would be up to you if you wanted to do it or not.

You could call Mears and ask if they offer car seats.  Who knows, they just might.


----------



## TruBlu

seadd67 said:


> The taxi way just seems so much simpler!. Mears we did a few years back and it was such a hassel to arrang pick up. I was depating again weather to use Meares or the taxi this sept for our HHN day. Saving about 40 would be great!, but not at the cost of wondering where there at?. My worrie was getting mears after midnight but I seen they do apperntly pick up untill 2am. I know after midnight I will be so tired I could not see my self standing out there for very long before we bag it and taxi it.



We didn't have to wait at all.  I called when we were back at Harry Potter.  We did the castle tour (not the ride, so no wait), then walked to the pick-up area.  When we got there our shuttle was pulling up.  It worked out great for us.


----------



## sturdy26

Stay at WDW in May plan on going to IOA/US for two days park to park. Are there any multiday tranportaion discounts. Have 4 people so Mears would be $72.00 per day. Saw DU deal for $115 for one day park to park with shuttle, do they have a two day package?


----------



## Shinji4u

I have three questions:

1) Is it possible to split the roundtrip in two trips?
We like to take the Shuttle for one day in the morning and do the return trip a day later in the evening!

2) Will the shuttle run long enough in the evening?
We will do the Halloween Horror Nights, and won't be out of the park until 1am?!

3) Is the Taxi Fare entimator on the Maers website including the tax?


----------



## pcjiang

Rent a car it great, just have to know where to go.


----------



## Buddy888

were going to universal studios from disney pop century resort. we both dont have drivers license so renting car is out of the question and mears and taxi are both to expensive. we are planning to use the LYNX transportation can some one please tell me which buses and transfers i have to take to get to universal from pop century resort and is it the same buses and transfer on the way back from universal. thanks alot


----------



## damo

Buddy888 said:


> were going to universal studios from disney pop century resort. we both dont have drivers license so renting car is out of the question and mears and taxi are both to expensive. we are planning to use the LYNX transportation can some one please tell me which buses and transfers i have to take to get to universal from pop century resort and is it the same buses and transfer on the way back from universal. thanks alot



Lynx transportation will take you 1 1/2 to 2 hours each way.  May be worth the money to try a more direct means of transportation.


----------



## TruBlu

Buddy888 said:


> were going to universal studios from disney pop century resort. we both dont have drivers license so renting car is out of the question and mears and taxi are both to expensive. we are planning to use the LYNX transportation can some one please tell me which buses and transfers i have to take to get to universal from pop century resort and is it the same buses and transfer on the way back from universal. thanks alot


Do you already have your Universal tickets?  If not, the Dreams Unlimited package would be the way to go.  The tickets cost the same and you get a free Mears roundtrip transfer.


----------



## Buddy888

damo said:


> Lynx transportation will take you 1 1/2 to 2 hours each way.  May be worth the money to try a more direct means of transportation.



yea we already knew its going to take up to 2 hours to get there but were fine with that. do you by any chance know which buses we have to take??


----------



## Buddy888

TruBlu said:


> Do you already have your Universal tickets?  If not, the Dreams Unlimited package would be the way to go.  The tickets cost the same and you get a free Mears roundtrip transfer.



we were also looking into this package but we need 2 full days, 1 for each of the parks is there any way to upgrade to 2 full days? and how much extra would that cost also wont be needing the park hoppers if that matters.


----------



## damo

Buddy888 said:


> yea we already knew its going to take up to 2 hours to get there but were fine with that. do you by any chance know which buses we have to take??



Try this:  http://trip1.golynx.com/tripplanner...p%3b26=05643%3b27=null%3b28=0%3b100=1%3b550=5

this route changes depending on what time you leave, so make sure you put the right time in the indicated spot


----------



## Shinji4u

Buddy888 said:


> yea we already knew its going to take up to 2 hours to get there but were fine with that. do you by any chance know which buses we have to take??



Here you can find some good advices 

Trapvisor Lynx Buses



Buddy888 said:


> we were also looking into this package but we need 2 full days, 1 for each of the parks is there any way to upgrade to 2 full days? and how much extra would that cost also wont be needing the park hoppers if that matters.



I'm interested in THIS too!


----------



## Buddy888

does any 1 know if theres any way to upgrade the 1 day to 2 full days??


----------



## Metro West

Buddy888 said:


> does any 1 know if theres any way to upgrade the 1 day to 2 full days??


 You can upgrade before leaving the park. The ticket must be upgraded before it expires.


----------



## Buddy888

Metro West said:


> You can upgrade before leaving the park. The ticket must be upgraded before it expires.



does that upgrading work with the Dreams Unlimited package?


----------



## disneydaft

Shinji4u said:


> We think about it similar, but you have to ride so early to Universal, that no Disney Bus is running to Downtown or the TTC!



You don't have to leave that early. 

You do have a couple of options though

1- Get the Magic Kingdom bus then the monorail straight to the ttc or the poly and walk to the TTC.
2- Get a cab to DTD or TTC depending on where you are staying


----------



## Danis814

What is the DU package?


----------



## ShhhQ

Danis814 said:


> What is the DU package?



Offered by Dreams Unlimited... 1-DAY/2-PARK WITH ROUNDTRIP TRANSFERS
You receive a 1-Day/2-Park experience with transportation to Universal Orlando from your Disney Area Hotel.
Adult $114.99
Child (3-9) $104.99


----------



## Small Town Princess

We will have a party of 10 (2 seniors, 4 adults, 1 teen and 3 kids) traveling in Dec for 2 weeks. We would like to spend our first 5 to 6 days at Disney (onsite) and then transfer to Universal & IOA (onsite also) for several days. Also planning 1 day for Kennedy Space Center & beach, 1 day at Discovery Cove and 1 day at Seaworld. Wow, I'm tired already.

Would we be better off trying to stay at Disney for the majority of our stay or Universal the entire second week? We would really like to avoid renting a car as much as possible. Truthfully, none of use are comfortable driving in a big city. What are our best (cheapest) transfer options for each?


----------



## Metro West

Small Town Princess said:


> Would we be better off trying to stay at Disney for the majority of our stay or Universal the entire second week? We would really like to avoid renting a car as much as possible. Truthfully, none of use are comfortable driving in a big city. What are our best (cheapest) transfer options for each?


 I think you would be better off staying at Disney and then moving to Universal for the duration. It's a lot easier not having to move around in the middle of the trip or to have to fool with a car.


----------



## jenseib

Small Town Princess said:


> We will have a party of 10 (2 seniors, 4 adults, 1 teen and 3 kids) traveling in Dec for 2 weeks. We would like to spend our first 5 to 6 days at Disney (onsite) and then transfer to Universal & IOA (onsite also) for several days. Also planning 1 day for Kennedy Space Center & beach, 1 day at Discovery Cove and 1 day at Seaworld. Wow, I'm tired already.
> 
> Would we be better off trying to stay at Disney for the majority of our stay or Universal the entire second week? We would really like to avoid renting a car as much as possible. Truthfully, none of use are comfortable driving in a big city. What are our best (cheapest) transfer options for each?



I think for the cost of going to all these different places, yo uwil lbe better off renting a van of some sort money wise. How do you plan to get to Kennedy Space Center?


----------



## Small Town Princess

I thought I read somewhere where you could book a tour through a vendor that would actually pick you up at a Disney resort for a Kennedy Space Center/ beach trip. I can't remember the name of the company though. I need to do some more research. 

We are so confused because we really wanted to utilize Magical Express for transportation to and from the airport. Which means we might have to stay at Disney part of the time, tranfer to Universal and then go back to Disney for at least the last night of the trip.


----------



## TruBlu

k_null81 said:


> I have read that a couple people that did the Mears shuttle and 2 park 1 day pass for Universal were given early access to the park along with people staying at Universal resorts....Just wanting to hear more confirmations to this.
> 
> Thank you!


We got in early with ours!  Wish they had told us!  We only found out when I accidentally got in the wrong line.


----------



## damo

k_null81 said:


> crossing my fingers then!  Thanks for the info.  Just hope it wasn't a fluke and indeed we will be able to get in early as well.



I called Universal to ask about this and they said the only way you get early entry is to stay onsite or book a package through them.

Trublu, what were your dates, what time did you arrive and what identification did they ask to see?

It seems very bizarre that a discounted transportation ticket not even available through Universal would get you that privilege when Universal is trying to encourage people to stay onsite or book their packages.


----------



## TruBlu

k_null81 said:


> crossing my fingers then!  Thanks for the info.  Just hope it wasn't a fluke and indeed we will be able to get in early as well.


I just assumed that we got lucky, that's why I've never posted anything about it here.



damo said:


> I called Universal to ask about this and they said the only way you get early entry is to stay onsite or book a package through them.
> 
> Trublu, what were your dates, what time did you arrive and what identification did they ask to see?
> 
> It seems very bizarre that a discounted transportation ticket not even available through Universal would get you that privilege when Universal is trying to encourage people to stay onsite or book their packages.


I don't do trip reports or keep up with times, etc.  We're pretty laid back in our travels.

We were there in mid-December.  I think we went on a Friday (not sure because we were planning for Tuesday, but DH got sick & we had to change our day).  I think Mears picked us up at AKL around 7:30 am (not sure).  I know that we got to the gate long before it was supposed to open.  I got our tickets from the kiosk and got in line to the left.  I had no idea it was the early entry line.  The first person looked at our tickets and waved us on to the line.  DH joined us (he had gone the other way) and asked me why I was in that line.  We decided to stay in line and see what happened.  When we got to the gate they asked for our room key.  I told them we didn't have one.  A couple of people looked at the tickets, said they were okay, and let us in.   Not sure WHY it happened, but really happy it did.


----------



## damo

TruBlu said:


> I just assumed that we got lucky, that's why I've never posted anything about it here.
> 
> I don't do trip reports or keep up with times, etc.  We're pretty laid back in our travels.
> 
> We were there in mid-December.  I think we went on a Friday (not sure because we were planning for Tuesday, but DH got sick & we had to change our day).  I think Mears picked us up at AKL around 7:30 am (not sure).  I know that we got to the gate long before it was supposed to open.  I got our tickets from the kiosk and got in line to the left.  I had no idea it was the early entry line.  The first person looked at our tickets and waved my on to the line.  DH joined us (he had gone the other way) and asked me why I was in that line.  We decided to stay in line and see what happened.  When we got to the gate they asked for our room key.  I told them we didn't have one.  A couple of people looked at the tickets, said they were okay, and let us in.   Not sure WHY it happened, but really happy it did.



You probably got lucky.  I think that if these tickets did allow early entry, it would be something that they would be advertising.  Early entry people are usually let in starting around 7:45, so they may have not been too busy with early entry people and weren't fussy on who they were letting in.


----------



## TruBlu

damo said:


> You probably got lucky.  I think that if these tickets did allow early entry, it would be something that they would be advertising.  Early entry people are usually let in starting around 7:45, so they may have not been too busy with early entry people and weren't fussy on who they were letting in.


The person who let us in said that they were special tickets.  I can't remember what he called them, but he said they did allow early entry.  If we went back again, I'd try for early entry expecting NOT to get in, but hoping I would.  Can't hurt to try...

We walked right on HP.


----------



## damo

TruBlu said:


> The person who let us in said that they were special tickets.  I can't remember what he called them, but he said they did allow early entry.  If we went back again, I'd try for early entry expecting NOT to get in, but hoping I would.  Can't hurt to try...
> 
> We walked right on HP.



Could have been some sort of promotional tickets at that time.  Who knows.  That's great for you!


----------



## Harry Potter

I heard UOR has free shuttle buses to and from SeaWorld. How long is this journey, and how often do the shuttles leave? I would like to probably take the earliest shuttle, if possible, so what time would that be?

Also, any services from UOR to Busch Gardens Tampa?


----------



## Metro West

jenseib said:


> Whats UOR?


 Universal Orlando Resort.



Harry Potter said:


> I heard UOR has free shuttle buses to and from SeaWorld. How long is this journey, and how often do the shuttles leave? I would like to probably take the earliest shuttle, if possible, so what time would that be?
> 
> Also, any services from UOR to Busch Gardens Tampa?


 Nothing from Universal to BGT but there are free shuttles from the hotels to SeaWorld. It doesn't take long since the two resorts are only about 15 minutes from each other. I don't know the scedule of the shuttles.


----------



## Buddy888

we have decided to take the lynx buses to IOA we know it will take about 2 hours but we don't mid only question is how do we get to either the ticket and transportation center or downtown disney from disney pop century resort at 6 in the mourning to catch the lynx buses?


----------



## seadd67

as far as i know you can not get them ahead of time. You just pay as you borad.
We have done this several times and it really does not take that long. Specialy that early. Have fun


----------



## Buddy888

seadd67 said:


> as far as i know you can not get them ahead of time. You just pay as you borad.
> We have done this several times and it really does not take that long. Specialy that early. Have fun


i was actually wondering how i could either get to ticket center at MK or DTD that early in the morning because the buses at pop century probably wont be running that early would they??


----------



## Seeker615

Has anyone taken a Mears bus from Universal to the Magic Kingdom? We want to spend one day at MK. Does Mears do that sort thing? We would like to be picked up at our Hotel (Holiday Inn Maingate-Universal) and go to MK and then be picked up by Mears at park closing. If so is it pricey?


----------



## Finkerfell

How long does it take to get to Universal from Disney? Over  on the Sea World board it doesn't look like much of a hassle to take the bus to Sea World, so why would it take so much longer to get to Universal? Is it becasue you need to get there earlier to enjoy all the HP stuff??

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## k_null81

Here reporting from universal with the Dreams unlimited/mears shuttle ticket deal....& in fact we are being let in with resort guests at 8am!!!!  We picked up our tickets at will call and out tickets said UPRV which indicates we get in early.


----------



## Harry Potter

I Googled to no avail before posting here so please don't bite my head off! 

I think I asked before this question, but how can I get from UOR to Busch Gardens and back again on the same day?

And more to the point, how long would it take?

I have 8 days at UOR, mainly for IOA of course. But I want to do MK 1 day, DHS/SWO on another day, and I am thinking of giving up another day to go to BGT. There are so many rides I want to do there, it would be money well-spent. But it's a shame for me that it's so far away.

I am not partial to going into greater Orlando by myself and finding a bus route down into Tampa. It would be great if a tour occurred from UOR or even WDW...

Universal/Busch/SeaWorld all promote themselves together in Florida (against WDW) so it would surely be a bit silly if organised transportation was not present between resorts?


----------



## Metro West

From my limited experience...

You can use the free shuttle to SW to catch the bus that runs to BGT and back. It will take about 2 hours each way depending on traffic and I'm not sure of the schedule. If you're going to head over there, pland to spend the entire day and then take the free shuttle back from SW to Universal.

You would need to confirm the shuttle times.


----------



## Harry Potter

Metro West said:


> From my limited experience...
> 
> You can use the free shuttle to SW to catch the bus that runs to BGT and back. It will take about 2 hours each way depending on traffic and I'm not sure of the schedule. If you're going to head over there, pland to spend the entire day and then take the free shuttle back from SW to Universal.
> 
> You would need to confirm the shuttle times.



Thanks for your tips.

I looked on this site (at the bottom) and it basically confirms what you said.

http://buschgardens.com/bgt/Plan/Directions.aspx

However it says that arrival at BGT could be as late as 11.30am! On Friday June 3 the park hours is 9.30am-9.00pm so I think I will go on that day. It gives me a lot of time to wait in the queues.

Is there anything like UE I can buy to skip the lines? 

Finally, I wanted to ask, in your experience...

1. Are the wait times big for rides in BGT (i am specifically talking coasters- and yeah the new Cheetah Hunt will be insane queues, but maybe they will relieve the likes of ShieKra and Montu)?

2. Can you confirm that the BGT shuttle leaves from SeaWorld and at what time? It says it takes around 1hr on the BGT website, but doesn't give departure times.

If I mess up one of these journeys I will mess up my whole day, that's why I'm being very specific. Hope you can advise me here.


----------



## Metro West

Here's what I found:

This link will give you information on the BGT shuttle. It says it leaves from "several Orlando locations" but doesn't list SW as a departure point. 

https://secure.mearstransportation.com/MearsExpress/BuschGardens.asp

For wait times...there are signs posted at the bigger attractions just like Disney or Universal. 

I believe there is some sort of EP you can purchase but I'm not sure what it costs or how it works.


----------



## Harry Potter

OK, I'm starting to panic now. 

Universal to SeaWorld = free shuttle
Universal to Busch Gardens = free long-distance shuttle bus (via SeaWorld)
Universal to WDW TTC = Mears shuttle (pre-booked)

OK, a few questions about this lot:

With regards the UOR-SWO shuttle, where in UOR does this bus stop? At each of the hotels? CityWalk? Outside the parking lot? Over the road from Universal Blvd? 

With regards the SWO-BGT shuttle, I understand this takes upto 2 hours, but can someone confirm that it's free? I WON'T have BGT tickets (or SW) at the time of travelling on the shuttle bus - I will buy them when I'm there. Is this a problem?

With regards the UOR-WDW options, I must contact Mears personally yes? I think that's a bit hard to do from the UK  but I will just ask the RPR concierge and maybe cheekily ask them to book something on my behalf (sure they've done it before for people). 

Only a few days to go now, so need to know what I'm doing.


----------



## Meriweather

k_null81 said:


> Here reporting from universal with the Dreams unlimited/mears shuttle ticket deal....& in fact we are being let in with resort guests at 8am!!!!  We picked up our tickets at will call and out tickets said UPRV which indicates we get in early.



What is the Dreams Unlimited shuttle deal??
I looked at the website and can't find anything. Am I looking in the wrong place?
TIA


----------



## ShhhQ

Meriweather said:


> What is the Dreams Unlimited shuttle deal??
> I looked at the website and can't find anything. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> TIA






1-DAY/2-PARK WITH ROUNDTRIP TRANSFERS
You receive a 1-Day/2-Park experience with transportation to Universal Orlando from your Disney Area Hotel.


You can find it on the Dreams Universal tickets page


----------



## disneyxo

k_null81 said:


> Here reporting from universal with the Dreams unlimited/mears shuttle ticket deal....& in fact we are being let in with resort guests at 8am!!!!  We picked up our tickets at will call and out tickets said UPRV which indicates we get in early.



We were thinking of taking a taxi because it allows us to be more flexible but if the ticket actually gets you in with the resort guests now leaning towards the Dreams unlimited deal. Hopefully others will post how it goes for them. We don't go until Sept so have some time to think about it.


----------



## damo

Mears shuttle can take longer because they can stop and pick up other people along the way.


----------



## damo

VisitorFromCal said:


> Okay I have to reply to my own post (for better or worse). I just talked to someone from Mears regarding the taxi (should have done that when I checked on the shuttle) and the price is regardless of passengers (so a van of 7 is $35 total one way) and then of course the return cost. This seems a no brainer to me for cost and convenience. I have taken one taxi maybe 20 years ago so not that familiar with it. Something I am missing??



Just make sure when you call for the taxi, you tell them you want a Mears van taxi and not the Mears shuttle.


----------



## disneyxo

ShhhQ said:


> That is one day after us... we plan on going on the 14th



Hopefully we both have great weather and a great time!!! I have never been there before so trying to read up on it so I am not totally lost the day we go!


----------



## sarahgirl

Where do the Mears shuttles drop you off?  Also how much time should I budget for pick up to park gate of IoA for AKL?  Would an hour be sufficient or do I need more?


----------



## k_null81

sarahgirl said:


> Where do the Mears shuttles drop you off?  Also how much time should I budget for pick up to park gate of IoA for AKL?  Would an hour be sufficient or do I need more?



We were staying at AKL Kidani...are pick up time was 6:45 and we were probably 2-3 minutes late.  We were his 1st pick up and he had only one other pickup and that was at POP.  We were at Universal by 7:15.  They dropped off in the shuttle/bus parking which is probably the same distance as if you parked in there garage.  

I think an hour would be more then enough time but again this was just my experience.  Maybe more people will chime in...


----------



## Padstack

disneyxo said:


> We were thinking of taking a taxi because it allows us to be more flexible but if the ticket actually gets you in with the resort guests now leaning towards the Dreams unlimited deal. Hopefully others will post how it goes for them. We don't go until Sept so have some time to think about it.



I'm curious about this too. I e-mailed Dreams Unlimited to find out if this is the case. I will post once I hear back from them. We will have a really young one (<2 yrs old) so I do not want to show up at the gates really early only to find out that we have to wait.


----------



## k_null81

Padstack said:


> I'm curious about this too. I e-mailed Dreams Unlimited to find out if this is the case. I will post once I hear back from them. We will have a really young one (<2 yrs old) so I do not want to show up at the gates really early only to find out that we have to wait.



I emailed Dreams Unlimted about 2 months ago about this and never got a response from them and from what I have gathered from reading 3 different threads on the Dreams Unlimted deal subject that we just got lucky when we were let in early.  So you aren't likely to get a definite answer saying "yes" you will be let in early if you bought the Dreams Unlimited/Mears ticket deal.  I know we weren't the only one's to get let in early on this deal though.  My husband and I both agreed though that if we make it back to Universal in the near future that we would take our chances with early entry again.


----------



## shdwstrm

Hi There!

I'm looking to purchase a couple of the Dreams Ulimited Deal tickets with free transportation.  Just wondering what people's experience with this has been and how much lead time do you need to give them for your pickup at Univeral to be taken back to your Disney Hotel (do you need to have a pre-set time, or can you call them later in the day with a time)

If anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it

Can't wait for my trip in September!!!


----------



## sarahgirl

How does one pay for the Mears shuttle transportation once you book it on the phone?  Do they take your credit card information when you make your reservation and just charge your card on the day?


----------



## sarasmom97

shdwstrm said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a couple of the Dreams Ulimited Deal tickets with free transportation.  Just wondering what people's experience with this has been and how much lead time do you need to give them for your pickup at Univeral to be taken back to your Disney Hotel (do you need to have a pre-set time, or can you call them later in the day with a time)
> 
> If anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it
> 
> Can't wait for my trip in September!!!



My dd and I just used Mears on 6/2. They told us to call 2 hours before we were ready to be picked up. We called just before Islands of Adventure closed, probably 6:45, and were able to get on the 8:15 bus (they offered the 7:15 bus, but I didnt think we would make it in time.
Service was excellent, bus drivers were very nice and helpful (i was using a scooter). They even played a movie on the bus on the ride back to Pop, which took about 45minutes. 
I would definately use them again.


----------



## sarasmom97

sarahgirl said:


> How does one pay for the Mears shuttle transportation once you book it on the phone?  Do they take your credit card information when you make your reservation and just charge your card on the day?



You pay the driver, $18 per person, cash only. You get a receipt/voucher for the return trip.


----------



## Padstack

k_null81 said:


> I emailed Dreams Unlimted about 2 months ago about this and never got a response from them and from what I have gathered from reading 3 different threads on the Dreams Unlimted deal subject that we just got lucky when we were let in early.  So you aren't likely to get a definite answer saying "yes" you will be let in early if you bought the Dreams Unlimited/Mears ticket deal.  I know we weren't the only one's to get let in early on this deal though.  My husband and I both agreed though that if we make it back to Universal in the near future that we would take our chances with early entry again.



I did get a response, but it was just to call Universal with any ticket questions.


----------



## WDWDecember

Hello we just got back from a WDW vacation. On Tuesday June 14 we
went to Universal using the Dreams Unlimited offer (RT shuttle transportation from POFQ and tickets to Universal Studios). A few people in this thread have inquired as to whether a ticket purchased in this manner gets you early entrance into the park. The answer is YES!  We got to the gates at around 8:00 a.m. I got our tix from the kiosk around 8:05 a.m. I was thinking that we would wait around to get in when the park opened at 9:00 a.m. There were lots of people going in early (resort guests). Well before I could say anything to my DH, he and DS just got in line and went through with their tix! So I did the same thing and we got in early. So it seems that when purchased in this manner, the tix allow early entry into the park.

We went to the Olivander wand experience first (stood in line about 30 minutes), put our stuff into lockers at the Dragon Challenge, and then got into the 'no locker' fast line at the Hogwart's castle ride. We stood in line for about 40 minutes. The castle ride is AWESOME! After this, we got our stuff out of the locker (spent $6.00 for the time in the locker). Someone at Disney gave me the tip of storing stuff in lockers ahead of time, i.e. not in the Hogwart's castle lockers to save time and it definitely worked. The 'locker' line at the Hogwart's castle was at least twice as long to get through. We saw a couple of people turned away near the ride loading area because they had big backpacks that they hadn't stored in lockers.


----------



## disneyxo

WDWDecember said:


> Hello we just got back from a WDW vacation. On Tuesday June 14 we
> went to Universal using the Dreams Unlimited offer (RT shuttle transportation from POFQ and tickets to Universal Studios). A few people in this thread have inquired as to whether a ticket purchased in this manner gets you early entrance into the park. The answer is YES!  We got to the gates at around 8:00 a.m. I got our tix from the kiosk around 8:05 a.m. I was thinking that we would wait around to get in when the park opened at 9:00 a.m. There were lots of people going in early (resort guests). Well before I could say anything to my DH, he and DS just got in line and went through with their tix! So I did the same thing and we got in early. So it seems that when purchased in this manner, the tix allow early entry into the park.
> 
> We went to the Olivander wand experience first (stood in line about 30 minutes), put our stuff into lockers at the Dragon Challenge, and then got into the 'no locker' fast line at the Hogwart's castle ride. We stood in line for about 40 minutes. The castle ride is AWESOME! After this, we got our stuff out of the locker (spent $6.00 for the time in the locker). Someone at Disney gave me the tip of storing stuff in lockers ahead of time, i.e. not in the Hogwart's castle lockers to save time and it definitely worked. The 'locker' line at the Hogwart's castle was at least twice as long to get through. We saw a couple of people turned away near the ride loading area because they had big backpacks that they hadn't stored in lockers.



Thanks for the update! I am pretty sure now I am going with the Dreams Unlimited option. Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Small Town Princess

VisitorFromCal said:


> Okay I have to reply to my own post (for better or worse). I just talked to someone from Mears regarding the taxi (should have done that when I checked on the shuttle) and the price is regardless of passengers (so a van of 7 is $35 total one way) and then of course the return cost. This seems a no brainer to me for cost and convenience. I have taken one taxi maybe 20 years ago so not that familiar with it. Something I am missing??




Can you give me the ph number you called for the 7 passenger taxi van? The number I am calling 407-423-5566 keeps trying to put us on the shuttle. We have 2 parties (6 pp and 4 pp) and wanted to get 2 taxi vans from POP to IOA. If the taxi van is $35 each way- that would be $140 total, but if we all have to take the shuttle it would be $190 ($19 pp each way).

Also, what if we wanted to stay at a Universal Resort Hotel for 1 night? Would the taxi van allow us to bring luggage &  drop off at the universal hotel? Then we could call them the next day for the return trip?


----------



## Padstack

WDWDecember said:


> Hello we just got back from a WDW vacation. On Tuesday June 14 we
> went to Universal using the Dreams Unlimited offer (RT shuttle transportation from POFQ and tickets to Universal Studios). A few people in this thread have inquired as to whether a ticket purchased in this manner gets you early entrance into the park. The answer is YES!  We got to the gates at around 8:00 a.m. I got our tix from the kiosk around 8:05 a.m. I was thinking that we would wait around to get in when the park opened at 9:00 a.m. There were lots of people going in early (resort guests). Well before I could say anything to my DH, he and DS just got in line and went through with their tix! So I did the same thing and we got in early. So it seems that when purchased in this manner, the tix allow early entry into the park.
> 
> We went to the Olivander wand experience first (stood in line about 30 minutes), put our stuff into lockers at the Dragon Challenge, and then got into the 'no locker' fast line at the Hogwart's castle ride. We stood in line for about 40 minutes. The castle ride is AWESOME! After this, we got our stuff out of the locker (spent $6.00 for the time in the locker). Someone at Disney gave me the tip of storing stuff in lockers ahead of time, i.e. not in the Hogwart's castle lockers to save time and it definitely worked. The 'locker' line at the Hogwart's castle was at least twice as long to get through. We saw a couple of people turned away near the ride loading area because they had big backpacks that they hadn't stored in lockers.



Yep. We were let in early with our tickets as well!! It was nice getting a head start on the rest of the crowds. Then the rain cleared them out later in the day, so getting on the rides was a piece of cake.


----------



## Padstack

seadd67 said:


> They used a bus and not the vans?. About 6 years a go,we book through mears and where very dissapointed. Getting to universal great, getting back a nightmare(welll not that bad but when your tired it seems like a nightmare). We call I think, what  a hour and half before pick up window. Was out there,no bus no van nothing. Called Mears half hour later, said they where behind. A hour later said the same thing. Half hour later they finaly showed up. To top it off we had the same luck leaving epcot one night to. I swore I would never use mears again.
> Now saying all that I would like to use them for HHN this Sept. This package with dreams unlimted sounds really tempting(for the non HHN ticket end of It) has anyone use this package for HHN in the Past(if they had offered it in the past?) and what about the later pick up's for HHN?.



On the trip to Universal, we had a shuttle and on the way back we had a bus. Our bus was about 15 min late. They had Harry Potter playing for us on the way back, which kept our minds off of the traffic on the freeway. I would recommend the Dreams Unlimited deal to anyone looking to have a day at Universal.

Also found out that using the shuttle, we did not require a child seat. At least that is what Mears, Disney and the taxi driver we used one night told us. Hopefully we did not unknowingly break any laws.


----------



## Singinglizzie

Does anyone know if you are picked up at specific Disney hotel can you be dropped off at another hotel?    I.e BLT, then AKL (we are considering a split stay)?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to spend $250 to stay onsite to get FOTL priviledges, plus we only want to spend 1 park day there.  It certainly would be cheaper to just take the Dreams shuttle back n forth and utilize their park to park ticket. Any recommendations??


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

so re the MEars for $18 per person (and I assume less for children?) 
-can you pick what time you want to leave US at? is it where you call and they show up, or do you need to pre pick your time?
-also if you pre pick your time can you call and change it to earlier or later?

Thanks!


----------



## SHISHI

WDWDecember said:


> Hello we just got back from a WDW vacation. On Tuesday June 14 we
> went to Universal using the Dreams Unlimited offer (RT shuttle transportation from POFQ and tickets to Universal Studios). A few people in this thread have inquired as to whether a ticket purchased in this manner gets you early entrance into the park. The answer is YES!  We got to the gates at around 8:00 a.m. I got our tix from the kiosk around 8:05 a.m. I was thinking that we would wait around to get in when the park opened at 9:00 a.m. There were lots of people going in early (resort guests). Well before I could say anything to my DH, he and DS just got in line and went through with their tix! So I did the same thing and we got in early. So it seems that when purchased in this manner, the tix allow early entry into the park.
> 
> We went to the Olivander wand experience first (stood in line about 30 minutes), put our stuff into lockers at the Dragon Challenge, and then got into the 'no locker' fast line at the Hogwart's castle ride. We stood in line for about 40 minutes. The castle ride is AWESOME! After this, we got our stuff out of the locker (spent $6.00 for the time in the locker). Someone at Disney gave me the tip of storing stuff in lockers ahead of time, i.e. not in the Hogwart's castle lockers to save time and it definitely worked. The 'locker' line at the Hogwart's castle was at least twice as long to get through. We saw a couple of people turned away near the ride loading area because they had big backpacks that they hadn't stored in lockers.



Can you use the will call option or the electronic pickup option or doesn't it matter?  I never bought tix through DU before.  Thanks@


----------



## dazednconfused

All this info has been very useful. Thanks, guys!  

I'm pretty sure we'll be checking into an onsite resort at Universal (probably RP) after we check out of a Disney resort. So, this is what I'm planning:

1. Disney Magical Express from MCO to WDW and then back to MCO when we check out. 

2. Catch a Mears Shuttle from MCO to Universal's RP. And when we'll take the Mears shuttle again back to MCO when we leave Florida. I checked the Mears website and it should cost us $30/adult, roundtrip. 

What you do guys think? I know it's gonna put us back a few hours compared to simply taking a cab from WDW straight to Universal, but it will definitely cost more. So I thought we should just save that money and spend a little more time taking in the last of the Disney magic on our way back to MCO on the Disney Magical Express. Am I making sense?


----------



## purple hippo

We are staying at the Fairfield Orlando Near Universal Studios and will be spending three days at Universal.  However we also, will be taking the kiddies on evening to MNSSHP at WDW. What is the best way to get to and from the hotel to the party? We will have a car so we can drive and park, however I thought I would check to see if there are any other options other than driving. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

I know Mears has a taxi that fits 7 which is exactly what I would need - has anyone had a problem getting this (maybe not enough availability)? I see on the Mears site that the quote from Disney to IoA is $35 - I know this is just an estimate - so I'm wondering how much someone actually paid (if any of you have used their taxi service)?


----------



## damo

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I know Mears has a taxi that fits 7 which is exactly what I would need - has anyone had a problem getting this (maybe not enough availability)? I see on the Mears site that the quote from Disney to IoA is $35 - I know this is just an estimate - so I'm wondering how much someone actually paid (if any of you have used their taxi service)?



All taxis are pretty much the same fare as long as they take the same route.  Whether or not you take a van cab or a normal cab, the price is the same.

The price will change depending on where in Disney you are going.  IOA to Downtown Disney will be a lot cheaper than to Magic Kingdom.  Make sure you tell the cab driver to make sure he drops you off so you don't have to pay the drop off fee (which is $14).  We had to pay it when we were dropped off at AK.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

damo said:


> All taxis are pretty much the same fare as long as they take the same route.  Whether or not you take a van cab or a normal cab, the price is the same.
> 
> The price will change depending on where in Disney you are going.  IOA to Downtown Disney will be a lot cheaper than to Magic Kingdom.  Make sure you tell the cab driver to make sure he drops you off so you don't have to pay the drop off fee (which is $14).  We had to pay it when we were dropped off at AK.



So where would he drop you off if you don't want to pay the "drop off fee"?


----------



## damo

Brandilovesdisney said:


> So where would he drop you off if you don't want to pay the "drop off fee"?



When we took a cab from the RPR to Contemporary in June we talked to the cab driver about this.  He said that every cab driver knows where to drop you off so he doesn't have to drive you through the parking gates.  He also said that every driver knows there is a drop off fee if they go through the parking gates.  Just tell your driver when you get in the cab that you don't want to be charged drop off fees so he is to drop you off in the right spot.  It looks like it is near the shuttle bus drop offs--not the Disney bus drop offs (from what he was showing us as we went by the Magic Kingdom parking).  There is no drop off fees at the hotels.


----------



## wdhinn89

Thank you!


----------



## seadd67

I am thinking of renting a car (from alamo)for four days,useing one the other days takeing a day trip to the kennedy space station. So i am thinking of useing alamo because i am useing a debt card. A has any one used a debt card to rent a car at WDW, and B, use a debt card at alamo's at WDW.


----------



## macraven

seadd67 said:


> I am thinking of renting a car (from alamo)for four days,useing one the other days takeing a day trip to the kennedy space station. So i am thinking of useing alamo because i am useing a debt card. A has any one used a debt card to rent a car at WDW, and B, use a debt card at alamo's at WDW.



if you don't get answers here on your question, post it on the transportation forum.

you might get lucky there.

but, they are not known for  on some of those threads.
meaning, they don't have pixie dust over there..


----------



## VisitorFromCal

We are arriving at Disney this week and going over to Universal on Sunday for WwoHP. We're getting a taxi van for seven. I've seen various times for how long it takes.

If I already have the Universal tickets and the park opens at 8 AM what time should we try to arrive? 

Is it clear where to go if you have tickets vs. lines for getting them?

Any ideas how long a taxi takes from Port Orleans Riverside to Universal on a Sunday? I've seen quite a range of 25 minutes to close to an hour so not really sure when to target the pickup.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damo

VisitorFromCal said:


> We are arriving at Disney this week and going over to Universal on Sunday for WwoHP. We're getting a taxi van for seven. I've seen various times for how long it takes.
> 
> If I already have the Universal tickets and the park opens at 8 AM what time should we try to arrive?
> 
> Is it clear where to go if you have tickets vs. lines for getting them?
> 
> Any ideas how long a taxi takes from Port Orleans Riverside to Universal on a Sunday? I've seen quite a range of 25 minutes to close to an hour so not really sure when to target the pickup.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I would try to be in line by 7:30 at the very latest since they start letting people in about 15 minutes early.  I'd probably leave disney by 6:30-6:45.

You'll have no problem seeing where to line up.


----------



## kochmd1

macraven said:


> if you don't get answers here on your question, post it on the transportation forum.
> 
> you might get lucky there.
> 
> but, they are not known for  on some of those threads.
> meaning, they don't have pixie dust over there..



mac is right, there are a number of threads in the Transportation section.

I was going to rent a car at Alamo using a debit card too, but cancelled. Their initial confirmation letter said that debit cards can be used on most locations, but they may require doing credit checks. I also seen a number of posters that rental cars will hold off a certain amount from $200 to $500, and return them to you after dropping off you car. I will just use DW's CC to avoid any hassles.


----------



## jeankeri

For those who did the DU ticket/shuttle deal- do the park tickets expire? If I were to buy this for next July would they still be good? Thanks for any help


----------



## DayDay426

I work for a company that sells the Universal 1 or 2 day Park to Park tickets with the roundtrip (Mears) transfers. It makes things a bit easier  The new Harry Potter park is wonderful btw - That is coming from a true Harry Potter fan!!!!


----------



## jeankeri

So, I emailed my questions to Dreams Unlimited. Here is the reply I got from Julie:

Thanks for your interest in Dreams Unlimited Travel.
The Universal 2 day/2 park ticket does include two days of transportation to and from Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.  The days do not have to be consecutive, but the second day must be used within 14 days of the first day of use.

Hope this helps others as well


----------



## disneyxo

I bought the Universal 1 day/2 park ticket thru Dreams Unlimited Travel yesterday.  Pretty excited as I have never been there. Wish we had more time to spend there but definately will make the best use of our time there.


----------



## Sweets156

We actually have the 1 day 2 park ticket that we got from AAA that includes round-trip transportation to and from Disney/Universal. When I called mears to schedule a pick up timr,they told me I need to get a voucher at the airport, all the while trying to get to ME on time? The paper we have already looks like a voucher with our name, party size, and confirmation number. Ugh, anyone have some insight? I'm concerned they won't accept the voucher we already have, as we don't have time to putzy around the airport.


----------



## Small Town Princess

Here is our situation...

We picked up some free 1 day/1 park tickets from MyCokeRewards last winter for IOA/Universal. We are staying at Disney's POP, then have a room booked at Loews Royal Pacific for one night (to get the early entry & front of the line for two days) and then going back to POP.

There are 4 adults and 2 kids. We will each have an overnight bag. Can we get to the Loews hotel really early in the AM and check our bag at the front desk, get our tickets then take their transportation to the park for early Harry Potter entrance?

What are our best transportation options? Would Mears do a really early drop on one day and a late pickup on the next day (with luggage)?


----------



## macraven

Small Town Princess said:


> Here is our situation...
> 
> We picked up some free 1 day/1 park tickets from MyCokeRewards last winter for IOA/Universal. We are staying at Disney's POP, then have a room booked at Loews Royal Pacific for one night (to get the early entry & front of the line for two days) and then going back to POP.
> 
> There are 4 adults and 2 kids. We will each have an overnight bag. Can we get to the Loews hotel really early in the AM and check our bag at the front desk, get our tickets then take their transportation to the park for early Harry Potter entrance?
> 
> What are our best transportation options? Would Mears do a really early drop on one day and a late pickup on the next day (with luggage)?




yes, you can check in anytime.
you can check in at 6 in the morning, get your hotel keys and have your belongings stored with valet.

it is not uncommom to go that route.

if you take the mears shuttle from disney, i don't think they leave that early.
best to take a taxi early morning.


you can't take any luggage on the mears shuttle from disney to universal.


if you ordered your tickets in advance, you can use the kiosk at the hotel to retrieve your park tickets.

if you need to buy them, guest services outside the park will be open sometime prior to the park opening.


----------



## Disfan11

I've been trying to buy the 1 day/2 park with transportation from Dreams Unlimited, but their web site has been down for at least 5 days.
Is anyone else having this problem?
I want to go to Universal (Harry Potter) on 8/14 and it's coming up quickly.
Any advice???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Disfan11 said:


> I've been trying to buy the 1 day/2 park with transportation from Dreams Unlimited, but their web site has been down for at least 5 days.
> Is anyone else having this problem?
> I want to go to Universal (Harry Potter) on 8/14 and it's coming up quickly.
> Any advice???



Unfortunately I got the error message "Our Ticket Store is currently closed for maintainence. Please check back in a few days. We appologize for the inconvenience." ... maybe you can send an email to them at Reservations@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## glocon

Does Dreams Unlimited have a phone number posted?


----------



## wdhinn89

I have seen one.  Try a search or google it.

Found it.   http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/faq/resfaq.htm#Q -


----------



## SHISHI

Disfan11 said:


> I did send them an e:mail yesterday.  But they haven't responded yet.
> Still waiting.....



Everytime I enter that email address (I'm at work) a windows error comes up and says "windows can't find the address, check your spelling".  Did anyone else have this problem?

I will try calling as well because I want to order my tickets.  Do they mail the tickets to your home or are they electronic??

Thanks for you help.


----------



## ShhhQ

SHISHI said:


> Everytime I enter that email address (I'm at work) a windows error comes up and says "windows can't find the address, check your spelling".  Did anyone else have this problem?
> 
> I will try calling as well because I want to order my tickets.  Do they mail the tickets to your home or are they electronic??
> 
> Thanks for you help.



I have never had a problem contacting DU.

I checked my saved email and found my receipt for our upcoming trip. There is a voucher that they emailed me that I am to give Mears when they pick us up *** calling them at least 24 hours prior *** At US, at the electronic kiosk, I can pick up our tickets by swiping the card that I used to pay for the tickets.... hope this helps.


----------



## damo

Disfan11 said:


> Can anyone confirm that you can get into the parks early by doing the DU/Mears combo ticket?
> 
> Also, I called the number and she couldn't help me (because she was in another state) other than sending them an e:mail saying I had sent them an e:mail earlier in the week and still needed help.  I haven't heard from them yet.



No.  One of the representatives responded to a post saying that this was not the case that you can get in early.  It may have happened to a few guests but it was not supposed to be the norm.


----------



## newmommy_2010

So you can take a shuttle from POP to US/IOA for 18.00 a person round trip?! Also, do you know who I would call to sit up the shuttle and do you know how often they run to take you back?


----------



## macraven

newmommy_2010 said:


> So you can take a shuttle from POP to US/IOA for 18.00 a person round trip?! Also, do you know who I would call to sit up the shuttle and do you know how often they run to take you back?



there was an increase.
it is $19 rt per person,
kids rate went up also to $15.

you will be issued that info for returning back to disney.
you will receive the number to call.

i think some posted they were told to call a couple of hours before the pick up


----------



## laneymd

I would also try and check out Prime Time shuttle. They're cheaper than a lot of taxi services and better than renting a car. My family and I use them a lot. You make an appointment and set up times, that way there's no way to worry and your ride.


----------



## jeankeri

*DU now has a pop-up window with additional information concerning the US tickets and shuttle transfers:*

UNIVERSAL ORLANDO
2-DAY/2-PARK WITH ROUNDTRIP TRANSFERS
ORDER ONLINE TODAY!!

You receive a 2-Day/2-Park experience with transportation to Universal Orlando from your Disney Area Hotel.

* Includes roundtrip transfers to Universal Orlando Resort from Disney Area Hotels, including the Official Disney World Resort Hotels.
* Two (2) day admission to Universal Studios Florida and Universals Islands of Adventure
* This special offer is only available for advance purchase!

Transfers provided by Mears Transportation

Transfer Schedule:

To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.

From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time.

Length of Transfer: Varies by hotel; however approximately 30 minutes each way.

Documentation Instructions: You will receive an Electronic transfer coupon with this purchase. You must present a valid photo ID with your transfer coupon at the time of pick-up from your hotel.

Additional Information: Valid hotels for this shuttle are located in the Lake Buena Vista, Walt Disney World and Hwy. 192W area.

RESTRICTIONS:

* Your ticket may not be copied, transferred, or resold
* Tickets are non-refundable

Electronic Pickup Option

This provides a fast and secure way to collect your online ticket purchase. Electronic Ticketing Machines are conveniently located near the front gate of each theme park. Swipe the credit card used during your online purchase (for verification only). Enter the confirmation number provided on your email receipt. Print out your tickets. Tickets can also be picked up at Guest Services, but only by the person who's name the tickets are under. $1.99 per ticket processing fee

*ALSO: When you order your tickets/transfers, the site asks for your travel arrival date. Julie from DU emailed this to me-*
'The tickets do not expire until 14 days after the first day of entry into the park.  The transfer vouchers have a seven day window, so your arrival date needs to be as close as possible to the actual day you will go to Universal.'

Hope this helps


----------



## Lights_Out

Just wanted to share my review on Mears.

It was our very first trip to WDW/Universal I thought I would save a few bucks and took the Mears shuttle. I will never be taking it ever again. 

Before going, I read horrible reviews of Mears online and was a little worried. The transportation from WDW to Universal was great. It was a small van and yes it did take quite long because we had to pick up another family. The driver was very nice.

Coming back to WDW, however, the bus arrived almost 2 hours late. There were TONS of people trying to get on (most of whom grew to be anxious and obnoxious). And some of the bus drivers were the rudest people I've ever encountered. After an hour or so of waiting, I tried asking this man (a Mears bus driver) a question and he just closed his window! When I knocked and asked if he was going to WDW he just pointed to a sign that I didn't understand and when I asked him what that sign meant he said "I dunno... Just go where you were dropped off!" (He yelled at me!) 

If you're willing to sacrifice the magic over a few savings then go for it. My experience with Mears was the only thing that ruined the trip. I will be renting a car or something the next time I go.


----------



## Jaaron2

We just  made the trip from the Beach Club to Universal last Wednesday. We had a party of 6 adults. We took a cab (you have to ask for a van for over 5 people). Less then $34.00 each way! Saved about $40.00 by not taking Mears. Took us about one minute to get our taxi on the way out. This is the only way to go IMHO.


----------



## seadd67

Lights_Out said:


> Just wanted to share my review on Mears.
> 
> It was our very first trip to WDW/Universal I thought I would save a few bucks and took the Mears shuttle. I will never be taking it ever again.
> 
> Before going, I read horrible reviews of Mears online and was a little worried. The transportation from WDW to Universal was great. It was a small van and yes it did take quite long because we had to pick up another family. The driver was very nice.
> 
> Coming back to WDW, however, the bus arrived almost 2 hours late. There were TONS of people trying to get on (most of whom grew to be anxious and obnoxious). And some of the bus drivers were the rudest people I've ever encountered. After an hour or so of waiting, I tried asking this man (a Mears bus driver) a question and he just closed his window! When I knocked and asked if he was going to WDW he just pointed to a sign that I didn't understand and when I asked him what that sign meant he said "I dunno... Just go where you were dropped off!" (He yelled at me!)
> 
> If you're willing to sacrifice the magic over a few savings then go for it. My experience with Mears was the only thing that ruined the trip. I will be renting a car or something the next time I go.



This was my experince almost to a tee!. The only exeptions was the rude bus drivers,really never encounterted that just alot of miss communcation,and fustration


----------



## disbiz

Jaaron2 said:


> We just  made the trip from the Beach Club to Universal last Wednesday. We had a party of 6 adults. We took a cab (you have to ask for a van for over 5 people). Less then $34.00 each way! Saved about $40.00 by not taking Mears. Took us about one minute to get our taxi on the way out. This is the only way to go IMHO.



This might be a dumb question but was that 34.00 for all 6 of you total ?

Thanks

John


----------



## Jaaron2

disbiz said:


> This might be a dumb question but was that 34.00 for all 6 of you total ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



Yes it was for all 6  of us.


----------



## Shinji4u

We are comming from Europe to Disney, so we don't have a cell phone to get in contact with Mears when we are at the parks.

How can we call Mears, when we are at Universal, to arrange the back trip???

(at Disney I can use the room phone, or can the Conierge give them a call?)!


----------



## Small Town Princess

Jaaron2 said:


> We just  made the trip from the Beach Club to Universal last Wednesday. We had a party of 6 adults. We took a cab (you have to ask for a van for over 5 people). Less then $34.00 each way! Saved about $40.00 by not taking Mears. Took us about one minute to get our taxi on the way out. This is the only way to go IMHO.



Can I ask which cab company you used? So you called from the Beach Club for service to Universal; and then did you just find a taxi sitting outside on the way out of Universal? Or did you call the company to make sure you got a van to come? Was it cash only or could you use credit card? Thanks!


----------



## Lights_Out

Shinji4u said:


> We are comming from Europe to Disney, so we don't have a cell phone to get in contact with Mears when we are at the parks.
> 
> How can we call Mears, when we are at Universal, to arrange the back trip???
> 
> (at Disney I can use the room phone, or can the Conierge give them a call?)!


I do believe the Universal Parks have pay phones... but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Jaaron2

Small Town Princess said:


> Can I ask which cab company you used? So you called from the Beach Club for service to Universal; and then did you just find a taxi sitting outside on the way out of Universal? Or did you call the company to make sure you got a van to come? Was it cash only or could you use credit card? Thanks!



Just go to the concierge about 10 minutes before you need the cab at the Beach Club. They will call one in for the size you need (regular cab or van). 

On the way out of Universal (leaving City Walk) go towards the garage's and follow the signs for Taxi. You will take an escalator down and right at the bottom will be a taxi stand. You sign up there (number of people) and they will get you a taxi. Its a very easy process!


----------



## ballle_98

I emailed Dreams Unlimited about a week ago and haven't heard back.  I thought I'd ask my question here.

I want to purchase the 2 day/2 park tickets with transfers deal that DU offers BUT we have an infant.  I am not seeing if we can get a transfer for him.  Obviously we don't have to purchase a park ticket for him.  

My fear would be the shuttle showing up and saying we can't get a lift because we don't have a transfer for the baby.  Has anyone had experience with this?

Also, what's up with DU not returning emails?  Seems like a bad idea when you are an operation that is only available online.


----------



## saradela

I am trying to buy the 1 day /2 parks with transfers from Dream Unilimited, and their page said that they are not going to sell them until   september 11,and I need them for the 12.  Any ideas? does somebody knows why aren t they selling them right know? is there another company that sell  tickets and the transfers also ?


----------



## ballle_98

The tickets/transfer deal is $5 more from destinationinflorida than from DU.  Bummer.  With 5 tickets to buy that really makes a difference.  I don't need our tickets until the 17th BUT we actually leave for Disney on the 10th.  I am hoping DU will be up and running again like the say by the 11th so I can purchase while we are down there.  I hate having to think about messing with it while on vacation and I wish I had purchased them a few weeks back but $25 is $25! 

Anyone have any other options they can think of?

Thanks.


----------



## wdhinn89

Do you have AAA or know anyone who does?  Tickets are cheaper through them and with only 5 people, you can take a taxi back and forth from Disney for about $40 and it is more convenient.  No stops and you can leave whenever you want.

This is our plan as of now.

EDIT:  I see you have an infant.  You will have to luggage check the car seat at one of the hotels.


----------



## ougrad86

OK, read through this whole thread and my head is spinning !

Just want to confirm a couple of things I think I may have figured out.  We are going to be staying at Universal, but want to take a couple of side trips to Disney.

It looks like we can pick up a taxi at Universal resorts and then book on over to MK or HS - really early in the morning to hit rope drop - maybe the Contemporary for MK to avoid drop off fees.  Or would the TTC allow us to avoid drop off fees as well?

Someone mentioned that you can fit 5 in a cab, and there are five of us.  Just wanted to make sure we do not need a van.  If we do, are there usually vans or SUV's available?

And just wondering where we pick up taxis on our way back from MK?  From HS, we are going to DTD, I'm sure there will be plenty over there.

Thanks!


----------



## Melissa228

I'm sure this was answered somewhere but there is SO much information in this thread! Was wondering if anyone knew how I should handle this--
Going to be at WDW (staying at Coronado) with my family. A couple friends of mine live in Orlando and we are going to IoA/Wizarding World for the day. One of them is picking me up at the Coronado, but I need a way back. (They are both spending the night there, but I have to get back to my family.) 

Are there cabs available outside IoA to get me back to The Coronado? Are there certain buses that go back to the Disney resorts?  I don't want to use public transportation. 

Thank you for any help


----------



## Metro West

Melissa228 said:


> Are there cabs available outside IoA to get me back to The Coronado? Are there certain buses that go back to the Disney resorts?  I don't want to use public transportation.
> 
> Thank you for any help


 Yes...cabs are plentiful at the main rotunda of the parking garage complex. You won't have any problems finding one.


----------



## Lycaon

This is more of a "getting to Universal from MCO" thing, but I figured it didn't merit its own thread so I'll ask here. I'll be traveling alone and was wondering what the best way would be to get from MCO to the Royal Pacific. My flight should arrive a little after 1 PM, so I'll probably have some time to kill before my room is ready. The Mears Shuttle was my first choice, but they seem to get a lot of bad reviews. Would I be better off getting a cab or arranging car service?

Sorry for the dumb question... I just want to make sure I have all my bases covered well in advance. These last 3 weeks are going to go by quickly!


----------



## SHISHI

We did two days at IOA/Universal with the 2 day/2 park ticket with transporation from WDW 8/30 & 8/31/11.  The tickets DO ALLOW you early entry.  We were in line waiting for the 9 am opening, and I went to get a park map and saw the "early entry" entrance.  I went up to the ticket checker, showed her my ticket and asked if I could get in early with the ticket, and the answer was YES!!  Called my son over and we were in at 8:15am.  

The Mears transporation was fine as well.  We arranged for Mears to pick us up from POP Century at 7:25am both days.  On the second day, they had booked 13 people for a 11 person van.  Because of the different family sizes waiting, my son and I decided to let everyone else go.  The Mears driver simply called over a waiting taxi-van and we had our own personal transporation.  Return trips were no problem.


----------



## disneyxo

SHISHI said:


> We did two days at IOA/Universal with the 2 day/2 park ticket with transporation from WDW 8/30 & 8/31/11.  The tickets DO ALLOW you early entry.  We were in line waiting for the 9 am opening, and I went to get a park map and saw the "early entry" entrance.  I went up to the ticket checker, showed her my ticket and asked if I could get in early with the ticket, and the answer was YES!!  Called my son over and we were in at 8:15am.
> 
> The Mears transporation was fine as well.  We arranged for Mears to pick us up from POP Century at 7:25am both days.  On the second day, they had booked 13 people for a 11 person van.  Because of the different family sizes waiting, my son and I decided to let everyone else go.  The Mears driver simply called over a waiting taxi-van and we had our own personal transporation.  Return trips were no problem.



We did the Dreams Unlimited package too except we only did the 1 day/2 park ticket.  I also asked the ticket checker if we could get in earlier with our tickets. He wasn't sure but he checked with someone else and they also said yes. 
We also arrange for the pickup time of 7:25 am our driver was 10 mins late which was a little disappointing but not a real big deal.  They made up for it on the pickup as we forgot to call two hours before we wanted to be picked up. When we did call, they were still able to pick us up at the time we wanted.


----------



## dbragas

SHISHI said:


> We did two days at IOA/Universal with the 2 day/2 park ticket with transporation from WDW 8/30 & 8/31/11.  The tickets DO ALLOW you early entry.  We were in line waiting for the 9 am opening, and I went to get a park map and saw the "early entry" entrance.  I went up to the ticket checker, showed her my ticket and asked if I could get in early with the ticket, and the answer was YES!!  Called my son over and we were in at 8:15am.



Are these DU Tickets with transportation park-to-park tickets or could you only visit one park on each day?  Thanks!


----------



## disneyxo

dbragas said:


> Are these DU Tickets with transportation park-to-park tickets or could you only visit one park on each day?  Thanks!



Both the one day and two day option include 2-park tickets. (so park to park tickets) We did just the one day option and visited both parks on the same day.


----------



## Sandi

SHISHI said:


> We did two days at IOA/Universal with the 2 day/2 park ticket with transporation from WDW 8/30 & 8/31/11.  The tickets DO ALLOW you early entry.  We were in line waiting for the 9 am opening, and I went to get a park map and saw the "early entry" entrance.  I went up to the ticket checker, showed her my ticket and asked if I could get in early with the ticket, and the answer was YES!!  Called my son over and we were in at 8:15am.
> 
> The Mears transporation was fine as well.  We arranged for Mears to pick us up from POP Century at 7:25am both days.  On the second day, they had booked 13 people for a 11 person van.  Because of the different family sizes waiting, my son and I decided to let everyone else go.  The Mears driver simply called over a waiting taxi-van and we had our own personal transporation.  Return trips were no problem.



Any more recent visitors who have been able to gain early entrance to IOA with these DU tickets?

We are planning to get the 2 day/2 park tickets with transfers from DU in April.  Based on this thread, it appears that we'd get early entry to IOA for HP, round trip transportation from Pop to Universal two days, and that the park tickets allow for access to both parks on both days.  Do I have that right?

Also, as far as a pick up from Universal to go back to Pop, we'd like to see the Blue Man Group one of the evenings.  Can we arrange for a pick up after that show or does it have to be closer to the closing time of the theme parks?


----------



## damo

Sandi said:


> Any more recent visitors who have been able to gain early entrance to IOA with these DU tickets?
> 
> We are planning to get the 2 day/2 park tickets with transfers from DU in April.  Based on this thread, it appears that we'd get early entry to IOA for HP, round trip transportation from Pop to Universal two days, and that the park tickets allow for access to both parks on both days.  Do I have that right?
> 
> Also, as far as a pick up from Universal to go back to Pop, we'd like to see the Blue Man Group one of the evenings.  Can we arrange for a pick up after that show or does it have to be closer to the closing time of the theme parks?



Universal said that it isn't the case--that the only way to get early entry is if you stay onsite or purchase the off-site package.  I'm wondering if some of the attendants are getting those tickets mixed up with the offsite hotel package tickets which do include early entry.

I certainly wouldn't expect it and be disappointed if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Sandi

damo said:


> Universal said that it isn't the case--that the only way to get early entry is if you stay onsite or purchase the off-site package.  I'm wondering if some of the attendants are getting those tickets mixed up with the offsite hotel package tickets which do include early entry.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't expect it and be disappointed if it doesn't work out.



Fair enough.  Wish it were so. 

Any idea about a late pick up; after bmg?


----------



## GenGen22

Does anybody know if IOA closes at 7 and I am taking mears shuttle how long does it take to get back to Disney's POP culture hotel?  I want to make a dinner reservation in DTD that evening and was thinking 8:30???  But I don't know where Mears drops you off at Disney.  Will they only take you to your hotel or will they take you to DTD??

TIA for any and all help


----------



## miraclemax

Hi,

Does Mears still offer the shuttle to Universal, I can't find any info on their website....

thanks


----------



## Zim

miraclemax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does Mears still offer the shuttle to Universal, I can't find any info on their website....
> 
> thanks




As far as I could tell yes... go to the shuttle section and start keying in your information - when you get to the hotel drop down list, all the Universal Lowe's hotels are listed.

While some people had no problems with the shuttle, I started getting concerned about it taking a couple hours due to all the other hotel stops. So given all the ravings for Ed Korgan we are using his service when we go. Hope it was the right choice!!


----------



## beatlesblonde

Calling Mears probably tomorrow about scheduling the shuttle for our day trip to US on Friday. What exactly should I be asking for when I call? I'm just wanting the round trip shuttle service from Caribbean Beach and back that's $18-$20 per person?


----------



## Anne_Aus

For those that have used the DU and Mears deal, are the tickets just normal tickets or do they have something about the deal printed on them? Just wondering if I can upgrade them to an annual pass if I wanted to


----------



## Jett456

Zim said:


> So given all the ravings for Ed Korgan we are using his service when we go. Hope it was the right choice!!



I googled him.  There is a rip off report on the web!  Be careful.


----------



## ashleyasiegel

Hi Everyone,

Sorry if this has been asked before but I am on dial up internet so I don't have the time or patience to read through the entire thread.

What kind of Shuttle is the Mears Shuttle?  Is it a big bus like DME or is it a van?  Just wondering if I would have to have car seats for my kids (8 months and 3)?  I am not planning on taking them as we are using Disney transporation so just wondering we would be able to add a day at IOA since there are going to be a lot more rehabs than normal going on at the end of this month.

Do they pick up right at your resort (asmovies) or do they pick up from a certain place?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but I am on dial up internet so I don't have the time or patience to read through the entire thread.
> 
> What kind of Shuttle is the Mears Shuttle?  Is it a big bus like DME or is it a van?  Just wondering if I would have to have car seats for my kids (8 months and 3)?  I am not planning on taking them as we are using Disney transporation so just wondering we would be able to add a day at IOA since there are going to be a lot more rehabs than normal going on at the end of this month.
> 
> Do they pick up right at your resort (asmovies) or do they pick up from a certain place?
> 
> Thanks!



Mears shuttle from your hotel to Universal usually is by van.
it is $19 rt per adult and $15 rt per child.

you make the arrangements in your hotel lobby concierge desk.
do this the night before to secure your seats.
or you can do it earlier in your disney stay.

you are asked which time you want for morning pick up.
i believe 8:30 was the earliest when i was there in october at Sports.

the van/mears shuttle, may make other stops at other disney resorts.
or your family may be the only people traveling that day at the time you chose.

you can make arrangements in advance of when you want to return back to disney or you can call them/mears, 90 minutes in advance once you decide to leave UO.

i don't know about the car seats but would assume they do.
many peeps do use this transportation service for a day at the darkside.


----------



## TerriB

The estimator is quite helpful. We'll see how accurate though once we get there


----------



## ngregoire17

Is Dreams Unlimited a legitimate company?  We are thinking or using their deal on Universal tickets to get from the Beach Club to Universal for one day in early November.  I priced it out and it seems like renting a car from the Disney Car Care would be about $50 for the day and then having to pay for parking at Universal that the cost wouldn't be much different.  Has anyone used the Dreams Unlimited offer before?  If so, what was your experience.


----------



## disneyxo

ngregoire17 said:


> Is Dreams Unlimited a legitimate company?  We are thinking or using their deal on Universal tickets to get from the Beach Club to Universal for one day in early November.  I priced it out and it seems like renting a car from the Disney Car Care would be about $50 for the day and then having to pay for parking at Universal that the cost wouldn't be much different.  Has anyone used the Dreams Unlimited offer before?  If so, what was your experience.




We used them for our Sept. trip to go from the Dolphin to Universal. Had a great experience and would definately use them again.  Bonus feature is the ticket you get with them allows for early entry (same as the time guests of the Universal resorts get in)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ngregoire17 said:


> Is Dreams Unlimited a legitimate company?  We are thinking or using their deal on Universal tickets to get from the Beach Club to Universal for one day in early November.  I priced it out and it seems like renting a car from the Disney Car Care would be about $50 for the day and then having to pay for parking at Universal that the cost wouldn't be much different.  Has anyone used the Dreams Unlimited offer before?  If so, what was your experience.


Yes they are legitimate ... they are actually owned by the same person who owns this website I believe.  Many people have used them successfully - including us on many occasions.


----------



## Jaaron2

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yes they are legitimate ... they are actually owned by the same person who owns this website I believe.  Many people have used them successfully - including us on many occasions.



We went from the Beach Club to Universal this summer (6 of us). Get a Taxi, it's cheaper and easier. Cost us $70 round trip, concierge will call one for you and there is a Taxi stand as you leave Universal (you will be on your way in minutes)


----------



## ngregoire17

Thanks Jaaron2.  A friend also told me that a round-trip taxi wouldn't be a bad option.  She said it was easier than having to arrange with Mears the pick-up from Universal.  I think we are definitely going with a taxi or Mears.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Just got back from a Disney trip and went to Universal Monday, 1/9. The Dreams Unlimited/Mears combo tickets DID allow for early entry. As far as I can tell, the transportation and ticket combo is a deal put together by Universal, and thus is technically a Universal vacation package.

Just as a note, I wasn't able to pick up the tickets at a self-service kiosk even though I was using the same credit card I purchased them with. But I just went over to guest services and they helped me no problem.

The tickets did have UPRV printed on them. When we got there, the TM's were calling out for room keys or any tickets with UPRV printed on them to go through for early entry. It was an awesome perk! We did the Ollivander's show and Forbidden Journey before park open. Even though FJ broke while we were in line (and again when we were on it) and made a 20-minute wait into 45 minutes, by the time we were done the line was already 90 minutes  so we're definitely glad we went through DU and got the ticket/Mears combo. Would definitely recommend this to anyone.

Oh, and on the way back from Universal to Disney, they had two big busses (like the ME busses) to take us all back... much better than the normal little shuttles.


----------



## neuend1

Where exactly is the dropoff/pickup area that is closest to Islands of Adventure?


I am planning a trip to Universal by myself but will have someone dropping me off and picking me up later. I am handicapped with degenerative arthritis. I can walk but not too far. I am unable to do the walk from the Universal parking garage to the park entrances where I will rent a scooter. So I am looking for the closest area to be dropped off that will have the least amount of walking.

And where exactly are these drop-off points so I can look them up on Google Street view maps. 

Here is what someone replied (below) but it doesn't say what streets to take. I will be coming North on Turkey Lake Road. What street do I turn on (Vineland?) Then what street do I turn onto after that? This person also mentioned the Valet Parking area - what are the cross streets at the Valet area? I want to look this location up on Google maps.

Reply from member on 7/10/2010: The passenger drop off area is near CityWalk just across Universal Boulevard from the Valet Parking area (make a left where the buses and taxis go) - there is signage and its pretty easy to find - your friend can pick up and drop off there. 
__________________


----------



## ougrad86

After reading through this thread, I was considering Mears or a taxi.  Mears concerned me because we have to arrange for p/u (no idea when we will leave, playing it by ear) and we plan to leave HS to go to DTD mid-day.  Read that Mears will not pick up at DTD.

That said, it looks like we will have to go with a taxi.  There are 5 of us ; one large size male, two average size females and two skinny teenagers both as tall as adults!  Mears says they can fit 5, does anyone know if the average taxi that we would pick up also allow for 5?  If we have to take two taxis, the rental cars look more favorable, even with the parking fees.

We would probably pick up outside HRH, if possible, and make rope drop at both MK and HS.  When we leave, it would be from the Contemporary and DTD - I am hoping it will be easy to catch taxis there.

Do they fit 5, and does this sound about right ?


----------



## macraven

you can be dropped off at the valet section.
it cuts the walk shorter for you then to the park.


neuend1 said:


> Where exactly is the dropoff/pickup area that is closest to Islands of Adventure?
> 
> 
> I am planning a trip to Universal by myself but will have someone dropping me off and picking me up later. I am handicapped with degenerative arthritis. I can walk but not too far. I am unable to do the walk from the Universal parking garage to the park entrances where I will rent a scooter. So I am looking for the closest area to be dropped off that will have the least amount of walking.
> 
> And where exactly are these drop-off points so I can look them up on Google Street view maps.
> 
> Here is what someone replied (below) but it doesn't say what streets to take. I will be coming North on Turkey Lake Road. What street do I turn on (Vineland?) Then what street do I turn onto after that? This person also mentioned the Valet Parking area - what are the cross streets at the Valet area? I want to look this location up on Google maps.
> 
> Reply from member on 7/10/2010: The passenger drop off area is near CityWalk just across Universal Boulevard from the Valet Parking area (make a left where the buses and taxis go) - there is signage and its pretty easy to find - your friend can pick up and drop off there.
> __________________


----------



## Jaaron2

ougrad86 said:


> After reading through this thread, I was considering Mears or a taxi.  Mears concerned me because we have to arrange for p/u (no idea when we will leave, playing it by ear) and we plan to leave HS to go to DTD mid-day.  Read that Mears will not pick up at DTD.
> 
> That said, it looks like we will have to go with a taxi.  There are 5 of us ; one large size male, two average size females and two skinny teenagers both as tall as adults!  Mears says they can fit 5, does anyone know if the average taxi that we would pick up also allow for 5?  If we have to take two taxis, the rental cars look more favorable, even with the parking fees.
> 
> We would probably pick up outside HRH, if possible, and make rope drop at both MK and HS.  When we leave, it would be from the Contemporary and DTD - I am hoping it will be easy to catch taxis there.
> 
> Do they fit 5, and does this sound about right ?



All you have to do is ask for a Taxi van, same cost as the cars (thats what we did- there were 6 of us)


----------



## Magicmcky

WE are going do disney in Feb. how hard is it and how long does it take to take city bus to and from dd disney to universal and seaworld?


----------



## macraven

depending on stops, it could take up to one hour.


----------



## Starclassic

We're planning on renting a car for just 1 day to go to IOA while we're at WDW. Does anyone know about how much we can expect it will cost? TIA.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Taxi, 6 people...4 adults and 2 children to Universal, I am thinking this is the cheapest way to go to split the cost of the cab.

Is it easy enough to get a cab for 6 from the resorts? 

and is $35 a fair guesstimate from Coronado Springs Resort to Universal?  

and lastly, do the cabs take credit card? although I am a bit wary of using a cc in a cab


----------



## macraven

yes, the taxi cost can be $35 for you but don't go during rush hour.
sitting in the taxi will raise the price.
time and mileage determines the cost.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Thank you. Universal opens next monday at 9am I believe. WHat time should we leave Coronado Springs at to be there for when it opens. I seem to recall a long walk from taxi drop off to the entrance to the park.


----------



## macraven

when i go from the motherland resort to the darkside, i leave very early to avoid traffic on I 4.

i get picked up at 7 and arrive there around 7:20.

i do that to avoid the traffic.

city walk opens at 8 and i get coffee, rolls, etc there.
after having nescrapfe at disney, i need starbucks real bad........
sometimes the shops will open before 8:00.

traffic on I 4 hits around 7:45-50 from what drivers have told me.


----------



## ougrad86

Starclassic said:


> We're planning on renting a car for just 1 day to go to IOA while we're at WDW. Does anyone know about how much we can expect it will cost? TIA.



That is something we were looking into - the opposite direction though.

Some of the travel sites have were you can rent cars, so just plug it in and see what you come up with.  You don't actually purchase until you give them your CC.  Keep in mind time of year and size of car needed can make a big difference.

The problem we ran into was the time.  With local car rental, as opposed to the airport, they are not open 24/7.  You might have to rent the car a day ahead, keep it that day, and if you leave late return it the following day - that can add up to two days, maybe three depending on when you return it (it is a 24 hour clock from the time you rent).  You will have to pay parking at Universal as well as your hotel if it is not included.  And fill up with gas before you return, they gouge you otherwise.

It turned out to be too much for us - we are renting a cab.  We have two small families that will fit in one cab, so that works better cost-wise and time wise.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Thought I would update with our experience!

Monday February 6th, we were going to Universal Studios. 
We were staying on site at Coronado Springs resort. So what we did was take the bus to Downtown Disney, and we went to the taxi stand there. I was told that this would save us close to $10 by taking the cab from DTD. 

We decided cab was better option, rather than Mears. a) cost b) flexibility

The cab to Universal cost us about $28.00, at 10am. We were dropped right by the escalator up to the crosswalk, and then boom we were right at City Walk.

Coming back, there was a taxi stand, and you had to go via the man at the stand to get a cab. There was a family holding up the line because they weren't understanding prices or something, and the guy was trying to explain by showing on the side of the door, the start cost and then the per mile and time cost. They wanted to bargain to get a flat rate and well anyway. I digress.

We were finally shown to a cab, (a van coming back for only 4 of us), and the return was $26.00 This was right near closing, so maybe around 530pm?

So for $54 round trip, it was a better option for the 4 of us, in that we weren't tied down by booking any time with Mears, and the price was just fine. 

Hope that info helps someone.


----------



## Dalyman0

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Thought I would update with our experience!
> 
> Coming back, there was a taxi stand, and you had to go via the man at the stand to get a cab. There was a family holding up the line because they weren't understanding prices or something, and the guy was trying to explain by showing on the side of the door, the start cost and then the per mile and time cost. They wanted to bargain to get a flat rate and well anyway. I digress.
> 
> We were finally shown to a cab, (a van coming back for only 4 of us), and the return was $26.00 This was right near closing, so maybe around 530pm?
> 
> Hope that info helps someone.



Thanks a*lil*bit*goofy,

This is some of the exact information I have been looking for.

How busy was the traffic on the way back?.... ie. how long did the drive back take?

Were there many van taxi's available?  Did it take long to get a taxi?
(We are a party of 6)

Dallas


----------



## lala3291

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Thought I would update with our experience!
> 
> Monday February 6th, we were going to Universal Studios.
> We were staying on site at Coronado Springs resort. So what we did was take the bus to Downtown Disney, and we went to the taxi stand there. I was told that this would save us close to $10 by taking the cab from DTD.
> 
> We decided cab was better option, rather than Mears. a) cost b) flexibility
> 
> The cab to Universal cost us about $28.00, at 10am. We were dropped right by the escalator up to the crosswalk, and then boom we were right at City Walk.
> 
> Coming back, there was a taxi stand, and you had to go via the man at the stand to get a cab. There was a family holding up the line because they weren't understanding prices or something, and the guy was trying to explain by showing on the side of the door, the start cost and then the per mile and time cost. They wanted to bargain to get a flat rate and well anyway. I digress.
> 
> We were finally shown to a cab, (a van coming back for only 4 of us), and the return was $26.00 This was right near closing, so maybe around 530pm?
> 
> So for $54 round trip, it was a better option for the 4 of us, in that we weren't tied down by booking any time with Mears, and the price was just fine.
> 
> Hope that info helps someone.



Thank you for this information!  Quick question...where is the taxi stand located?  Is it right near Citywalk where you get dropped off?  Sorry if this is a silly question...we have never been to Universal, but are planning to take a taxi there one day from WDW!  Thank you!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

@Dalyman : I didn't time the return to be honest, but it really wasn't that long. Plus the guy took on exit, that had him off the highway for a few street lights. He said many people get mad when he goes that way but he said that it was a bit faster and cheaper...and he was about $2 cheaper on the return. 

The traffic to go back was nothing really. It wasn't an issue for us. 

We got a van by accident really. It was the next available, and the people behind us were only a party of 2, as well as those in front of us. There was a long line of cabs there, and a few vans. So you won't have a worry. The man at the stand would call for a van if needed. I wouldn't expect any wait really. 
(unless there is a line up of people waiting to leave. In our case, there was only a few goups in front of us, and the 1 group at the counter who was causing the delays)

@lala3291: The cab stand was literally at the bottom of the escalator where they have the taxi drop / guest drop off.  When you arrive, you literaly get out and go up an escalator, and after about a 1 min walk you are on the city walk. Same spot when you return. It was super easy! I hadn't been to universal in just over 10 years, and so it was like it was my first time. And it was easy :O)


----------



## Metro West

Dalyman0 said:


> How busy was the traffic on the way back?.... ie. how long did the drive back take?


 Unfortunately...traffic conditions change all the time. If there is a break down or an accident, you will be sitting in traffic for a long time. Normally it's not too bad but there are times when it takes less time to walk.


----------



## hochuli

Hi all, first-time poster but I've been lurking.

My H and I are going to Disney and staying off-property but want to spend .5-.75 day at IOA, focusing on WWoHP. 

We will be going Tuesday, April 17th. Is the Dreams Unlimited pkg worth the extra cost to get in early? 

We will be sharing a car with family, so if we didn't' do Dreams Unlimited, we'd probably get dropped off or take a taxi, or one of those each way.

Thanks!


----------



## hochuli

To follow up on my question above, if we purchase the DU tickets without transfer ($85 vs. $130), will we still be able to get the early entry?


----------



## damo

hochuli said:


> To follow up on my question above, if we purchase the DU tickets without transfer ($85 vs. $130), will we still be able to get the early entry?



Universal says you aren't supposed to.  However, some people have.  I wouldn't expect it but be happy if you get it.


----------



## dbragas

Anyone take a taxi from SSR (or nearby) to Universal recently? I checked the Mears taxi estimator (~ $25 each way), but given some posts I've come across from last year, I suspect this estimate is on the low side. Especially given the rising price of gas!


----------



## macraven

dbragas said:


> Anyone take a taxi from SSR (or nearby) to Universal recently? I checked the Mears taxi estimator (~ $25 each way), but given some posts I've come across from last year, I suspect this estimate is on the low side. Especially given the rising price of gas!



someone posted on the other transportation forum thread that they took a taxi from dtd and it cost them $28 to UO.
on the return back, taxi from UO to disney was $26.

guess the ride back was less traffic and quicker.

you pay for time in the taxi and miles.


----------



## Disneylover711

Thank you so much!!!  This is extremely helpful!!!!


----------



## AnjieNet

We are heading to Orlando in October starting at Universal for two days off-site before heading to All-Star Movies and Disney.  We will probably get a rental car for the Universal portion of the trip.  My question is would it be better to take the rental back to the airport and take Magic Express to the resort or just use a car company (Alamo? National?) that we could drop the car off at the Car Care Center at Disney?  Better as in cost and time.  Or would it be a trade-off - Cost more for a one-way rental but take less time if we were to go to the CCC and vice versa?


----------



## macraven

depends on how much time you are willing to give up on your motherland portion of the vacation.

you drive back to MCO, then do ME to the resorts.
could be up to an hour before you reach your hotel as the ME stops at other hotels to let guests off.


if you drop the car at the car center at the motherland, they will transport you to your hotel, free.

or, you can drop your family off at the hotel, drive back to the car center and have them drop you back at your hotel.


i say flip a coin to decide which would be best...........


----------



## AnjieNet

macraven said:


> i say flip a coin to decide which would be best...........



That was pretty much my conclusion as well!  Thanks!


----------



## trailmix71

Hello,
We plan to take a Mears taxi to and from IOA. Is the pick-up drop off area in the same place? If so, where exactly?

Are there plenty of taxis around at night at IOA?

Thanks


----------



## damo

trailmix71 said:


> Hello,
> We plan to take a Mears taxi to and from IOA. Is the pick-up drop off area in the same place? If so, where exactly?
> 
> Are there plenty of taxis around at night at IOA?
> 
> Thanks



The drop off/pick up area is right at the end of the walkway to the parking garages.  Instead of going into the garages, you exit and walk down a level to the large drop off area.  There will be lots of taxis.


----------



## Claudia1

A big  to the Dreams Unlimited Universal ticket & transportation package!  I got the 1 day/2park package for my DS and DDIL, which was about the same price as me getting the transportation and 1 park ticket on my own.

The transportation was dependable, easy and no-hassle to change the return time.   Tickets and info arrived as indicated.

I did  purchase them the Express pass, which helped them do both parks in 1 day.   It was during Spring Break and they were very unfamiliar with the parks, so it help them alot.

Thanks DU!!!!


----------



## jeankeri

How much is the express pass option? Are there ever any deals?


----------



## Melanie230

We went through this last year.  We rented a car from Hertz at the Hard Rock Hotel for $31.00 and drove to the MNSSHP.  It was the cheapest option, for our family.


----------



## Metro West

jeankeri said:


> How much is the express pass option? Are there ever any deals?


 Express Plus pass prices depend on the anticipated crowd level of a given day. They range from $19.99 to upwards of $69.99 depending on the day. You can check the rates here:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Universal-Express/Express-Plus-Passes.aspx

There are never any deals on Express Plus passes.


----------



## dvc4life

Been reading through the thread and thought I would ask for some advice.  We will be going to Florida May 24th to stay one night at the Hard Rock Hotel and then doing Universal and IOA the next day.  We will be heading to OKW on the 25th during the late afternoon.  There will be five of us with luggage and 2 owners lockers.  I know, lots of stuff, what would be our best option to get from HRH to OKW?  We were thinking Taxi.

Thanks for any suggestions or recommendations you may have.


----------



## damo

dvc4life said:


> Been reading through the thread and thought I would ask for some advice.  We will be going to Florida May 24th to stay one night at the Hard Rock Hotel and then doing Universal and IOA the next day.  We will be heading to OKW on the 25th during the late afternoon.  There will be five of us with luggage and 2 owners lockers.  I know, lots of stuff, what would be our best option to get from HRH to OKW?  We were thinking Taxi.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions or recommendations you may have.



I would recommend a taxi van.  You may have to have the hotel arrange for one for you since it seems that they just have town cars and big Escalades there now that are more expensive than just a regular taxi van.


----------



## MuchLovedMama

So a Taxi Van is the same price as a normal Taxi?  We are a party of 12 going in September and are planning on taking a day to go to IOA.  Don't really want to deal with renting a car or having to schedule a shuttle so we were thinking we'd have to go in 3 taxis but after reading about the vans I'm thinking that'll be our best option.  Just wasn't sure it it cost more than a normal taxi?  

The estimate from AoA to US shows $33 per way.  Hope that's pretty close and then we can just divide it out between our 3 families.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

MuchLovedMama said:


> So a Taxi Van is the same price as a normal Taxi?  We are a party of 12 going in September and are planning on taking a day to go to IOA.  Don't really want to deal with renting a car or having to schedule a shuttle so we were thinking we'd have to go in 3 taxis but after reading about the vans I'm thinking that'll be our best option.  Just wasn't sure it it cost more than a normal taxi?
> 
> The estimate from AoA to US shows $33 per way.  Hope that's pretty close and then we can just divide it out between our 3 families.  Thanks!



Yes, a taxi van and a normal van are the same price.  That price should be pretty close.  I don't think you can fit 12 people in a taxi van though.  They are just the size of a van, not a shuttle.


----------



## MuchLovedMama

damo said:


> Yes, a taxi van and a normal van are the same price.  That price should be pretty close.  I don't think you can fit 12 people in a taxi van though.  They are just the size of a van, not a shuttle.



Thanks!  Yeah 2 vans vs 3 normal taxis is what I meant. I read that they are 7 passenger vans.


----------



## Amy340

We (2 of us) did the Dreams Unlimited 2 park 1 day with round trip transfer option to Universal on May 1st. The confirmation and everything arrived by e-mail shortly after booking. I booked for pickup 1 day in advance, they were there right exactly at the scheduled time, so I was so far well satisfied. The return trip was a whole other story. There was at least 30+ people all waiting for the same return trip pickup time. Two shuttles arrived, one was going to two off site hotels, the other just Pop Century, they arrived 15 mins early, so everyone thought OK, we'll wait it out. Soon, another shuttle arrives, again, just Pop Century. That one was on time. 20 minutes after the scheduled pickup time, no more shuttles arrive, and there is still at least 15 or more people waiting, we were going to OKW, others waiting were going to at least 3 other different Disney hotels. 6 people waiting booked the package through AAA, got fed up, and decided to split a van taxi. We called Mears and got the run around from the dispatcher, she finally said she would have a regular taxi take us back and to give him the return voucher, and all would be covered, no extra cost. We did that, and the driver was very nice and friendly, and even dropped us right at our building at OKW. I looked up online afterwards reviews on Mears, and most that were bad complained about either the transportation being late or not showing up at all. I hope the rest of the people waiting with us got back to their hotels soon after we left. Oh, also while we were still waiting, the Mears pickup for 1 hour later came way early and took only 2 passengers to the AKL, he wouldn't take anyone else even though he had room in the shuttle. I was satisfied with everything with the Dreams Unlimited package except for the return trip, clearly Mears was overbooked or something. The dispatcher gave no reason or excuse. If I go to Universal from Disney again, I think I will look into other transportation. Our return trip was booked over 2 hrs in advance also, like they asked us to on the return voucher he gave us when we were dropped off.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

We'll have a rental car for our trip.  How long is the drive from POR to Universal/IOA??  

thanks


----------



## Metro West

marshallandcartersmo said:


> We'll have a rental car for our trip.  How long is the drive from POR to Universal/IOA??
> 
> thanks


 You should allow at least 45 minutes to make the trip. Some people on the boards claim as little as 20 minutes but I can tell you that's not possible unless the roads are empty and even then it's highly unlikely. Heck...it's taken me more than 20 minutes just to drive from Epcot to DTD.


----------



## Jendantx

Do the Taxis charge by the person? Or is it just by the mile? Or is it by time? Or is it a combination of these?


----------



## Julie711

Family and I are going to Disney Nov 25- Dec 1st and planning a day to Universal and wondering about transportation. We went last year and used Mears, however I believe there is cheaper transportation out there. Mears was $18 per person for round trip. Also we will have our DS which will be 12 months, will he need a car seat, our DD was 3 yrs old last trip and didnt need one, but not sure with his age?

Thanks


----------



## damo

A cab is about $35 each way.


----------



## nicholasas

I should go on a disney cruise that wouldn't be a bad idea... But if i go with out my son would that make me look like a big kid? Lol


----------



## Carriehalty78

Im confused, I was just looking at the Dreams Unlimited tickets with transfer and it didnt mention getting in early. So if I purchase just my tickets thru them with transfer will we get early entry into the parks?

Sorry my quote didnt work...I was replying to sb a few pages back that mentioned they would get early entry into the park when getting tickets from dreams unlimited...maybe I read it wrong?

Nevermind...figured it out, clearly Im a newbie lol.


----------



## damo

Carriehalty78 said:


> Im confused, I was just looking at the Dreams Unlimited tickets with transfer and it didnt mention getting in early. So if I purchase just my tickets thru them with transfer will we get early entry into the parks?
> 
> Sorry my quote didnt work...I was replying to sb a few pages back that mentioned they would get early entry into the park when getting tickets from dreams unlimited...maybe I read it wrong?
> 
> Nevermind...figured it out, clearly Im a newbie lol.



Universal says you should not be able to get into the parks early with the Dreams Unlimited ticket with transfer.  They say that those tickets that are being issued are meant for those who have bought a package and are staying offsite and they are not sure how or why they are being issued with the Dreams ticket with transfer.  I'm not sure when the last people reported getting early admission with these tickets.


----------



## RMAMom

I just wanted to pop in with an update on the Mears shuttle. My 3 kids are in Disney right now celebrating my youngest DD's 19th birthday. On Thursday, May 17th, they took the shuttle from Pop to IOA to spend the day. I called on May 14th around 5:00PM and reserved it. I was told the shuttle pick up time at Pop started at 6:25 and ran every hour from there. I had the feeling that this varied from resort to resort. Anyway, I chose the 7:25 time and was told it was $19.00 per person. (Note: the first page of this thread says $18.00) When we were ready to go we were to call 2 hours prior to pick up time. 
On the 17th the shuttle arrived, the girls paid him and off they went. Around lunchtime they figured out they would need a little longer so enjoyed the park for a little longer and at 3:00PM they called and set a 5:15 pick up time. They were picked up and dropped safely at Pop. We will definitely use the shuttle again, it was easy and fairly priced! A huge thank you to this thread, we would never have know about the shuttle if we didn't read about it here!


----------



## jeankeri

Debating getting the DU tickets with shuttle, or buying tickets and RT shuttle tickets separate, or possibly using a taxi. We are a party of 4 going for 1 day, only wanting to do IOA. 
?? from reading this thread- The DU ticket package says the shuttle is available 24 hrs/day except 10-3, but someone posted the earliest they could reserve the shuttle was 8:30a. Anyone know which is correct?
Second ?- if our group wants to split up and have some return early, can you go back on 2 different shuttles? 
Curious...


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Quick question for anyone familiar with the Mears Shuttle Service.   We are staying at AKL but after our day at Universal we may want to have dinner at the Poly.  Could we have the Mears Shuttle drop us off at the Poly instead of AKL where they would have picked us up?  I hope that makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## PNWmom

We are a family of 4 two adults two teenagers. It looks like taking a cab is the best option. Has anyone ever tried sharing a ride with another family to split the cost? Do they have vans available to make this possible? Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## disneydarling07

We are planning on taking a taxi from AKL over to US.  
It's been said that taxis are waiting outside the resorts in the morning.  Does anyone know how early they are out there? 

Also, we are a family of 5 - 3 adults and 2 kids.  Taxis can still handle a family of 5?

TIA!!


----------



## damo

disneydarling07 said:


> We are planning on taking a taxi from AKL over to US.
> It's been said that taxis are waiting outside the resorts in the morning.  Does anyone know how early they are out there?
> 
> Also, we are a family of 5 - 3 adults and 2 kids.  Taxis can still handle a family of 5?
> 
> TIA!!



Just take a van cab.  Not sure at AKL how early the taxis are there.  You should ask at guest services the night before.


----------



## rangerxenos

Does anyone know if when taking the Mears shuttle from Disney to Universal as one group going in, you have to all travel back at the same time?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## macraven

_no_


----------



## moodme

Hello,
I was going to book the Dream's Unlimited package for when we go to Universal, but now I am thinking against it and using a taxi from Disney to Universal.  I just do not want to be tied down to having to make phone calls and shuttle times.  So my question is there are 5 of us, but my youngest is 5 years old.  Is there any car seats in the taxi's or what have people done with their little ones?


----------



## cableguynoe

So I will be staying at Coronado Springs Resort and will be going one day to Universal Studios.
A Taxi just seems so much faster and convenient than renting a car. but i really dont have any experience with either.

Can someone give me an estimate of what I might pay a cab each way? Also what would a basic car cost for a day?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## briandclement

Hi everyone ! Im travelling from France to Orlando for the 1st time and it is a bit of a mess to see what the best deal to go to Universal from WDW is... Any advice on what is the cheapest or the most covenient pleeeaaase ? Thank you in advance, Im so glad I found this website and all the informations available !!!


----------



## jimandami

Carriehalty78 said:


> Im confused, I was just looking at the Dreams Unlimited tickets with transfer and it didnt mention getting in early. So if I purchase just my tickets thru them with transfer will we get early entry into the parks?
> 
> Sorry my quote didnt work...I was replying to sb a few pages back that mentioned they would get early entry into the park when getting tickets from dreams unlimited...maybe I read it wrong?
> 
> Nevermind...figured it out, clearly Im a newbie lol.



We were allowed early entry with our DU tickets in January of this year...we are planning to use DU again in September and hoping for early entry!


----------



## briandclement

crostorfer said:


> I just pulled this from the Dreams Unlimited check out page
> 
> Transfers provided by Mears Transportation
> Transfer Schedule:
> 
> To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.
> 
> From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time.
> 
> Length of Transfer: Varies by hotel; however approximately 30 minutes each way.
> 
> Documentation Instructions: You will receive an Electronic transfer coupon with this purchase. You must present a valid photo ID with your transfer coupon at the time of pick-up from your hotel.
> 
> Additional Information: Valid hotels for this shuttle are located in the Lake Buena Vista, Walt Disney World and Hwy. 192W area.
> 
> RESTRICTIONS:
> * Your ticket may not be copied, transferred, or resold
> * Tickets are non-refundable





I've seen loads of informations so far all about Mears ! So... can you really chose the time they're picking you up ? Are there different taxi companies that might be competitive as well ??  

 Only 19 days left !


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

It sounds like you are pricing the luxury sedan from Disney to Universal. The shuttle service is $19 per person - you can either call Mears the night before you need to leave for Universal and have exact change on you when the shuttle arrives the following morning or purchase the shuttle tickets at the airport - they are located right next to the Magical Express counter.


----------



## Tropical Wilds

People may want to check with a Universal Studios authorized TA...  There is now a ticket option that only they offer that includes transportation to and from Disney hotels to Universal for $141.65 for adults, including access to BOTH US and IoA.  It can only purchased through US-authorized TA's and MUST be pre-purchased 24 hours ahead of time.  The price I gave is the online special price for the TA booking online through the website, where they're running a special.


----------



## jimandami

Tropical Wilds said:


> People may want to check with a Universal Studios authorized TA...  There is now a ticket option that only they offer that includes transportation to and from Disney hotels to Universal for $141.65 for adults, including access to BOTH US and IoA.  It can only purchased through US-authorized TA's and MUST be pre-purchased 24 hours ahead of time.  The price I gave is the online special price for the TA booking online through the website, where they're running a special.



Thank you...but the Dream's Unlimited 1 day Park-to-Park with transfers is $135.99 for adults, so still cheaper!


----------



## MuchLovedMama

Not sure which section to post this in so I may post in another spot as well.  We leave for Disney on the 15th.  My daughter went and broke her foot Friday night and is in a cast.  We already bought her a wheelchair and was curious how we'll get to universal.  We are a group of 14 so we were going to do the taxi vans that can accommodate up to 7 per van.  

She'll have crutches too so she won't need to stay in the wheelchair so my question is will we be able to fold up the wheelchair and transport it with us in the normal taxi vans without getting one of the wheelchair accessible vans that I've read are unreliable due to the fact that there's a limited number of them?


----------



## crostorfer

Just wanted to report in, we took a Mears Taxi, (we didn't call it, we took one of the ones waiting at the resort), from the Port Orleans Riverside to the Royal Pacific Hotel, 2 people, and the fare was just shy of $35. I paid $40 with tip.


----------



## smallworldnh

crostorfer said:


> Just wanted to report in, we took a Mears Taxi, (we didn't call it, we took one of the ones waiting at the resort), from the Port Orleans Riverside to the Royal Pacific Hotel, 2 people, and the fare was just shy of $35. I paid $40 with tip.



Thanks for posting this.  I was leaning toward a taxi instead of the shuttle for the flexibility and it looks like the price for 3 people comes out to not that much more for the cab;  Mears Shuttle, 19.00 per person and taxi - 35.00 per car:  sounds good to me.  Did you have to call in advance or did the hotel call for you?


----------



## crostorfer

smallworldnh said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I was leaning toward a taxi instead of the shuttle for the flexibility and it looks like the price for 3 people comes out to not that much more for the cab;  Mears Shuttle, 19.00 per person and taxi - 35.00 per car:  sounds good to me.  Did you have to call in advance or did the hotel call for you?



Nope.  Most of the hotels have taxi's sitting in their main parking lots in front of their check in buildings. The Valets in front of the hotel that greet you will just signal one up for you.


----------



## aharding

Does the Mears Shuttle run on a specific time or just as needed?


----------



## Metro West

aharding said:


> Does the Mears Shuttle run on a specific time or just as needed?


 You'd have to set it up 24 hours in advance.


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

aharding said:


> Does the Mears Shuttle run on a specific time or just as needed?



We took the Mears shuttle to IoA two weeks ago and they told us that in the mornings the shuttles pick up at three times:  6:50, 7:50 and 8:50.  In the afternoons, their first pick up is at 3:15 and then every hour after that.


----------



## bobber84

Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited recently?  Looking for recent reviews on the experience.  We have 8 adults wanting to go to Universal from Disney and Dreams Unlimited seems to be the most cost effective, unless anyone has other thoughts.  Open for ideas....Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jimandami

bobber84 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited recently?  Looking for recent reviews on the experience.  We have 8 adults wanting to go to Universal from Disney and Dreams Unlimited seems to be the most cost effective, unless anyone has other thoughts.  Open for ideas....Thanks in advance!!!



We used them today!  We bought the ticket/transportation package and were very pleased.  It was super easy to arrange pickup and the shuttle was right on time.  We arrived at IoA at 7:55 and were allowed early entry into WWOHP!  The only negative I have is that on out return trip, we had to go to Sea World to pick up, which took a little while, but that is to be expected.  Would def recommend!


----------



## rubybpc

I thought about Disney Dreams Transportation BUT, the reviews said they would have to load and unload people on the return trip in a motorcoach bus. After walking all day the last thing you want is to go to EVERY resort or park to drop off people. 

Do mears vans wait in the taxi lanes? We have a party of 6 and as of now taxi's look like the better option for us since car rentals have sky high rates.


----------



## jnoble82

Heading to Disney at the end of October and looking to spend the day at Universal on Halloween (The day before my birthday!). We will likely take a taxi since the timing I've heard is better and worth the extra bit it may cost.  I saw someone post that there will be taxis outside the hotel pretty much the whole time (We're at All-Star Movies).  Is this correct?  Or should be call/have the hotel call?  Or is it in bad taste to have Disney call us a cab for Universal?


----------



## briandclement

Hey everyone. I would like to report my experience with Mears. I booked a package on DreamsUnlimited with tickets and roundtrip transfer from wdw to universal. We did it 2 days in a row in september. Very good time to visit as in one day we could have done every single attraction. The transportation was a bit random and can take up longer than a taxi. The drivers dont really care. Im not sur I would do it again.


----------



## misstammy824

briandclement said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I would like to report my experience with Mears. I booked a package on DreamsUnlimited with tickets and roundtrip transfer from wdw to universal. We did it 2 days in a row in september. Very good time to visit as in one day we could have done every single attraction. The transportation was a bit random and can take up longer than a taxi. The drivers dont really care. Im not sur I would do it again.



Could you tell me how long it took to get from Universal back to your resort? Were there extra stops along the way? Someone else reported it took 1 hr 20 mins, so I'm trying to gauge if that's a normal, everyday situation.  I will be going on a Saturday (only option for us), and I'm considering the transfer since its cheaper than a taxi. Also, and you may not be able to answer this one, but maybe someone else can - if we book, we will be picked up at Animal Kingdom Lodge but we have dinner that evening at Wilderness Lodge. Can I book a pickup at AKL and drop off at WL since they are both Disney resorts?

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

misstammy824 said:


> Could you tell me how long it took to get from Universal back to your resort? Were there extra stops along the way? Someone else reported it took 1 hr 20 mins, so I'm trying to gauge if that's a normal, everyday situation.  I will be going on a Saturday (only option for us), and I'm considering the transfer since its cheaper than a taxi. Also, and you may not be able to answer this one, but maybe someone else can - if we book, we will be picked up at Animal Kingdom Lodge but we have dinner that evening at Wilderness Lodge. Can I book a pickup at AKL and drop off at WL since they are both Disney resorts?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!



I used Mears last month when I went to Islands of Adventure for the day.   It took us 1hr and 10 minutes to get back to the WDW Resort.   We had two stops (Sea World and a Water Park) and then we had three stops around Disney Resorts before getting to our final destination.

Our original pick up location was Animal Kingdom Lodge but we wanted to head to MK after our day at Universal.   We asked if they could drop us off at the Contemporary Resort and that was not an issue.   We made the request when we originally called to make our reservation for the shuttle.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Msd125

We will be going with our two grown sons and their girlfriends in July. Does anyone know if there are cabs for 6 or is Mears the only option?


----------



## rubybpc

Msd125 said:
			
		

> We will be going with our two grown sons and their girlfriends in July. Does anyone know if there are cabs for 6 or is Mears the only option?



There are cabs for 6 from Mears (not shuttles) that I know of I called and got a quote from our resort.


----------



## labelo

Ana~n~Joseph said:


> I used Mears last month when I went to Islands of Adventure for the day.   It took us 1hr and 10 minutes to get back to the WDW Resort.   We had two stops (Sea World and a Water Park) and then we had three stops around Disney Resorts before getting to our final destination.
> 
> Our original pick up location was Animal Kingdom Lodge but we wanted to head to MK after our day at Universal.   We asked if they could drop us off at the Contemporary Resort and that was not an issue.   We made the request when we originally called to make our reservation for the shuttle.
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks for this info!  I was wondering if you could be picked up at one resort and dropped off at another (for dinner reservations, etc.).  Good to know it's not a problem!


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

Hi, 

I will soon be @ the CBR and I have a 1 day two park express pass for Universal and I was wondering what my best option is. 2 adults so I figure a taxi would be great because we won't stop @ sea world and costs would be split. But what is the cost of the taxi and tip compared to the shuttle for a round trip? Thank you


----------



## macraven

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will soon be @ the CBR and I have a 1 day two park express pass for Universal and I was wondering what my best option is. 2 adults so I figure a taxi would be great because we won't stop @ sea world and costs would be split. But what is the cost of the taxi and tip compared to the shuttle for a round trip? Thank you



_you can take the mears disney shuttle from your disney hotel to universal.
cost is $19 per adult plus gratuity for the round trip transportation.

make the ressie the night before at the concierge in your wdw hotel lobby.
choose your pick up time then.


2 adults = $ 38 which would be cheaper than the taxi.

getting a taxi from dtd could be $35 per way plus gratuity.
round trip taxi = $76_


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

macraven said:


> _you can take the mears disney shuttle from your disney hotel to universal.
> cost is $19 per adult plus gratuity for the round trip transportation.
> 
> make the ressie the night before at the concierge in your wdw hotel lobby.
> choose your pick up time then.
> 
> 
> 2 adults = $ 38 which would be cheaper than the taxi.
> 
> getting a taxi from dtd could be $35 per way plus gratuity.
> round trip taxi = $76_



okay, thank you very much for this information, shuttle it is!


----------



## macraven




----------



## nuge67

More so if you do not have a car?

Is there a shuttle say from downtown Disney, cabs, etc?

One would figure that Universal would find a way to get those in Disney to their place........


----------



## toddinboston

We called Mears and took a taxi van from Old key west to US / IOA...average fare was $34 (plus tip) each way...there's 6 of us so I think its cheaper than shuttle bus at $19 pp...


----------



## dburg30

If I'm going to a concert at HR live, do I just request to be taken to citywalk or where should I tell the taxi to drop me off?


----------



## cableguynoe

We just did a cab from Coronado Springs to Universal. It was $40 each way. So $90 total with tips. Cabs were sitting in front of our resort and they take credit cards.


----------



## Metro West

dburg30 said:


> If I'm going to a concert at HR live, do I just request to be taken to citywalk or where should I tell the taxi to drop me off?


 There's a central drop off area for both Universal parks and CityWalk. Just ask the driver to drop you there and then head up the escalators to the moving sidewalks.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

How does it work with Mears if you have a wheelchair? And does anybody know how much a taxi to US would cost from Pop century, just as an option. Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

I think cabs run $40-$50 from Disney to Universal.


----------



## j-me

Best way to get from Port Orleans French Quarter to Harry Porter without having a vechicle while on vacation. 2 adults and 2 kids.. the safest and cheapest


----------



## macraven

_the Mears shuttle from your motherland resort to UO would be $19 per adult and $16 for children.

these are round trip amounts.


taxi would be about $40 each way.

Mears shuttle would be cheapest.

you sign up for the pick up at the hotel lobby concierge desk the night before.
you list the pick up time but you might have a few stops at the other motherland resorts before you hit the road to the darkside.

you can set up the return time in advance or call about 3 hours prior for when you want the return shuttle to take you back to the motherland resort._


----------



## damo

neuend1 said:


> Where exactly does a taxi drop you off at Universal?
> 
> I am planning a trip to Universal by myself. I am handicapped by degenerative arthritis. I can walk but not too far. I am unable to do the walk from the Universal parking garage to the park entrances where I will rent a scooter. So I am looking for the closest area to be dropped off that will have the least amount of walking.
> 
> I can either have a friend drop me off at Universal or I can take a taxi. Which option would put me closer to the park entrances?
> 
> And where exactly are these drop-off points so I can look them up on Google Street view maps.



The drop off is right at the parking garages.  When you look at Street view, you'll see the beginning of the walkway after the garages.  The drop off lot is right beside it. 

You may find that being dropped off at a hotel is easier.  You can take the shuttle or boat over to Citywalk.


----------



## nuge67

When leaving Universal, where should we go in order to get a ride back to Disney?  Any idea on cost?


----------



## damo

You can pick up a cab at the drop off/ pick up area which is at the end of the walkway right before you enter the parking garages.  You'll have to go down to ground level.

http://goo.gl/maps/ird8G

zoom in and you'll see the large area where the little blue bus sign is

Cost will be between $30 and $40, depending on how far you are going.


----------



## macraven

_and you could walk to any of the onsite hotels and valet will call a cab for you._


----------



## michellelovesthemous

How long will it take to get there at 8am and how would it still be around $40 any previous trips on the same route? We gave a wheelchair and i think the taxi may be the best option..... I think Any advice much obliged!!


----------



## tinksgilrs251520

We are going to Disney with my girlfriend and her family in Sept and total we are a party of eight what the best way for us to travel to Universal from Disneyso we are all traveling to Disney together


----------



## Princess Steph

tinksgilrs251520 said:


> We are going to Disney with my girlfriend and her family in Sept and total we are a party of eight what the best way for us to travel to Universal from Disneyso we are all traveling to Disney together


We are in the same situation.  I just called Mears and they have a luxury van that will fit 8 people and I was quoted $65 from Poly to US.


----------



## toonaspie

cbsnyber1 said:


> Limo



Would be pricey but that would be the dream way to go.


----------



## locura79

macraven said:
			
		

> you can take the mears disney shuttle from your disney hotel to universal. cost is $19 per adult plus gratuity for the round trip transportation.
> 
> make the ressie the night before at the concierge in your wdw hotel lobby. choose your pick up time then.



How reliable is Mears for pickup times? What time will we need to get onboard at AoA to make it to IoA for general public opening (9 am)?


----------



## macraven

locura79 said:


> How reliable is Mears for pickup times? What time will we need to get onboard at AoA to make it to IoA for general public opening (9 am)?



_you select your pick up time from the hotel.
it depends on how many guests are signed up for the shuttle you plan to be on for how long it will take to get to UO.

sometimes the shuttles are full and do stop at other resorts.
sometimes they are not and only pick up at your resort.

i don't know if concierge at your hotel lobby can give you that information on the shuttle being a direct one or stopping at other resorts.

if you can't get a straight answer from the booking desk for the shuttle, you might want to think about a taxi.
with a taxi, you plan the pick up time and no other people in it for the ride._


----------



## locura79

If we're taking a taxi, would anyone recommend Diamond vs. Mears? It looks like the rates are standardized, just wondering about the service/reliability of each company. Thanks!


----------



## KlutzyK8

I can't seem to find the child rate for the Mears Shuttle...does anyone know what it is?

We have a party of 10- 6 adults, 5 children (ages 5-8). We're going to IoA for one day while staying at an all star resort.  It seems like the cost will be the same of taking 2 taxis vs. the shuttle, but correct me if I'm wrong, the taxi will go straight there, no other stops, where the shuttle may stop at other locations on the way? 

TYIA!!!


----------



## macraven

_last year it was $16 for kids.
don't know if there has been any increase now.
if it has, wouldn't be more than $1.

yes the shuttles from your motherland hotel can make stops at other disney resorts.
but, there are times that won't happen.

depends on the number of guests that chose the pick up time as you.

taxis do not take anyone but the ones that booked the ride.
they go straight to UO._


----------



## ThisIsTheYear

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney?  Don't worry, you have a few options:
> 
> 
> *1. Rent a car *
> If you are staying at a Disney resort, the easiest option is to rent a car from the Walt Disney World Car Care Center, which is operated by Alamo and National. The Car Care Center offers a shuttle that will pick you up from any Disney hotel and take you to the Center to pick up your car. The shuttle will also drop you off at your Disney hotel after you return your car. If you wish, call the Car Care Center up to 24 hours in advance and arrange for them to send a shuttle for you. Alternatively, go to the front desk of your Disney resort about 30 minutes before your pickup time and ask them to call the Car Care Center shuttle. The phone number of the Car Care Center is (407) 824-3470.



Does anyone know the approximate cost of a rental from one of these places, for the day?   Thx!


----------



## sockmonkey10

Question about tickets from dreams unlimited travel - if we get US IOA tickets with transportation included from mears it only offers electronic pickup of tickets at US. How do we get the mears portion to get there the first day. The website doesn't have info on this part and I really don't want to charge non refundable amount with out knowing how it works. Thanks for any help, we have never been to US, this is first trip where we are going to visit while staying at wdw.


----------



## Metro West

ThisIsTheYear said:


> Does anyone know the approximate cost of a rental from one of these places, for the day?   Thx!


 Your best bet would be to check with the individual websites and see what the rate would be based on your dates. Rental rates vary from date to date.



sockmonkey10 said:


> Question about tickets from dreams unlimited travel - if we get US IOA tickets with transportation included from mears it only offers electronic pickup of tickets at US. How do we get the mears portion to get there the first day. The website doesn't have info on this part and I really don't want to charge non refundable amount with out knowing how it works. Thanks for any help, we have never been to US, this is first trip where we are going to visit while staying at wdw.


 I would assume you'd get some sort of voucher for the Mears portion. Try calling or emailing them and see what they say.


----------



## sharonW

Has anyone used Mears transportation from
universal to the MK, disney. What is the cost?
Sure I can get a taxi but trying to keep within
the budget...any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## macraven

_Mears shuttle is $19 per adult rt, $16 children.


there is another transportation thread that is current that has more info in it.

they talk about alternative ways to travel from the motherland to the darkside._


----------



## sharonW

macraven said:


> _Mears shuttle is $19 per adult rt, $16 children.
> 
> 
> there is another transportation thread that is current that has more info in it.
> 
> they talk about alternative ways to travel from the motherland to the darkside._



Is that one way?? thanks!


----------



## Brian152

sharonW said:


> Has anyone used Mears transportation from
> universal to the MK, disney. What is the cost?
> Sure I can get a taxi but trying to keep within
> the budget...any suggestions would be appreciated!



I rented a car for 2 days in oct 2011 and it cost me about $110.  Felt it to be the best option (without your own car, which I drive every time now). You do have to pay parking at universal but you are on your own schedule. Car rental place right in Disney.


----------



## macraven

_if you only have 2 in your group, that would be a cheap way to go to the darkside for the day.  $36.


Dreams Unlimited also has a service.
buy your UO ticket from them and use their transportation shuttle.
i don't know the current cost they have now.
i read a thread on the motherland side and a poster said DU had an increase._


----------



## sharonW

macraven said:


> _if you only have 2 in your group, that would be a cheap way to go to the darkside for the day.  $36.
> 
> 
> Dreams Unlimited also has a service.
> buy your UO ticket from them and use their transportation shuttle.
> i don't know the current cost they have now.
> i read a thread on the motherland side and a poster said DU had an increase._



I guess I would have to set up the mears shuttle through the front desk?? I would like to get over to MK early and stay late, guess I'll have to call Mears maybe. would like to have it figured out before my april trip! thanks!


----------



## macraven

sharonW said:


> I guess I would have to set up the mears shuttle through the front desk?? I would like to get over to MK early and stay late, guess I'll have to call Mears maybe. would like to have it figured out before my april trip! thanks!



_you're very welcome!

go to the concierge desk in the lobby of your motherland resort.
you need to sign up at least the night before you want to schedule your seats on the shuttle.

request the earliest time they have if you want to be at the darkside before opening.

sometimes the shuttle does stop at other disney hotels, sometimes it doesn't.
i guess it depends on how many guests are requesting that service for when you are.  you can ask the concierge CM more about that when you sign up.

i do believe you have to pay for the ride when you sign up for it.

you can schedule your return pick up time or call 3 hours prior, something like that.  it might have changed  since last october when i was there.



*WAIT........*i must have misread your original question!
i thought you were staying at disney and wanting to go to universal.

the darkside hotels do not arrange the mears shuttle as that is a disney thing.

call Mears and talk with them on how you can pay and use their shuttle between the two parks.
or contact Dreams Unlimited and inquire about using their shuttle system.   

sorry about the confusion.  when i read you wanted to go to MK i realized it wasn't a typo after i reread your original post.

if those options don't work out, taxi or car rental would be the next step for obtaining transportation between the two parks._


----------



## cc-atl

hi.

We will be staying at a Disney Resort but making a few trips to Universal.  We will have our car.  I am wondering about the best route to take.  We plan on travelling to Universal on at these times:

Saturday 2/9 at around 3pm
Sunday 2/10 for the 9am opening
Monday 2/11 for the 9am opening

I am particularly worried about traffic on Saturday 2/9 because there is a concert that evening at US and on Monday 2/11 with am rush hour traffic.

If you experts/locals were travelling from Disney to Orlando on those days which routes would you take?

Thanks


----------



## aimsicle

We are planning a trip WAY ahead (for October 2014), and at that time there will be 8 of us:
me, dh and 6 kids (ages 17, 16, 16, 14, 11, and 4) at the time of the trip

We need some time to save $$$

I have been to WDW with two of the kids, but the rest of them have never been, and given that some are HP fans and they are older, I thought a combo trip may be most appropriate.  It is going to be the big family trip before many of them go to college.

I was thinking that it may be best to start at WDW for 5 days and end at Universal for two days (staying onsite because I bet a couple of the teens will want to do the Halloween Nights thing).  And then was thinking that getting a rental van for the last few days for Universal may be the cheapest route to go in terms of transportation.  Could I rent one at WDW and drop off at the airport?

Are there any other ways we could do this?  I know it is already going to be $$$, but I do want to cut corners when it is reasonable.

Most likely we will be there from a Friday night to a Sunday morning.


----------



## Cathmark

We have used "Tiffany Towncar Service" for many years and have always been very pleased with their service..  In October 2012 we used them to transfer both from MCO to WDW and then back to MCO.  There were 4 of us and they provided a SUV for transfer.  They also have vans to provide transportation if needed.  They have a web site to check rates and make a reservation.  We will be using them again in October 2013.


----------



## catpowers

Hi. We're flying in from BOS to MCO in August. We booked our trip through Disney but are going to US first so when we did our US reservations we did the roundtrip airport pickup option ($30 pp) and the transportation company will bring us to the Poly at Disney instead of MCO when we leave US. Then when we leave Disney the following week we'll use Disney's transportation to get back to the airport. All in all, perhaps not the most cost effective solution, but since we had to get from MCO to US anyway and could only book it as a round-trip, ehh, it worked for us and only took a phone call to setup the transpo to Poly!


----------



## chinhk

We are searching for transportion options from WDW (Grand Floridian Resort) to Universal in Sept. Thanks to the info from this thread, I have gathered that my party of 4 adults would probably be best to just take a taxi from the WDW to Universal in the morning and then a taxi back to the resort. However, we still have a few questions and hope some of the experts here have the answers to them....

1. If the park opens at 9am (the parks' opening hours for Sept is still not released online yet), what time do you think we should leave the resort? Would 8.30am be okay or should we aim for an earlier time? I would like to be there just before opening. 

2. Although it may be more cost effective to travel in a taxi for the four of us, I'm wondering how easy it would be for us to get a taxi back to WDW resort from Universal at the end of the day? We have considered to used a chattered service ie Tiffany towncar service etc (at least we know for sure that the return journey is booked at a certain time and we don't have to worry about waiting for or finding a taxi back to WDW but of course that is also less flexible compared to the taxi option).


----------



## macraven

chinhk said:


> We are searching for transportion options from WDW (Grand Floridian Resort) to Universal in Sept. Thanks to the info from this thread, I have gathered that my party of 4 adults would probably be best to just take a taxi from the WDW to Universal in the morning and then a taxi back to the resort. However, we still have a few questions and hope some of the experts here have the answers to them....
> 
> 1. If the park opens at 9am (the parks' opening hours for Sept is still not released online yet), what time do you think we should leave the resort? Would 8.30am be okay or should we aim for an earlier time? I would like to be there just before opening.
> 
> 2. Although it may be more cost effective to travel in a taxi for the four of us, I'm wondering how easy it would be for us to get a taxi back to WDW resort from Universal at the end of the day? We have considered to used a chattered service ie Tiffany towncar service etc (at least we know for sure that the return journey is booked at a certain time and we don't have to worry about waiting for or finding a taxi back to WDW but of course that is also less flexible compared to the taxi option).



_you can assume that the park hours for September will be 9:00 am.


if the taxi drives I4 to the darkside, 30 minutes won't be enough time for you to get there at opening time.


you never know what type of traffic you will hit by leaving the motherland at 8:30.


buy your tickets in advance so you won't have that wait time to buy them when once in the park.


taxis are easy to find.
the TM's will help you get one when you leave the park.
_


----------



## Sheila E.

We purchased a Universal park to park deal thru DreamsUnlimited that also included shuttle service from your Disney resort, it worked great for us.


----------



## TangerineZoe

Hi, we're staying at the Royal Pacific next week and 3 of us just decided to split a cab to the resort from MCO, and then again from Universal to WDW because according to online fare calculators, that just seemed the least expensive/most efficient. Our flight gets in around 5pm on Wed and we're planning to leave Universal on Fri around 6pm. What's the traffic like in Orlando?


----------



## Metro West

TangerineZoe said:


> Hi, we're staying at the Royal Pacific next week and 3 of us just decided to split a cab to the resort from MCO, and then again from Universal to WDW because according to online fare calculators, that just seemed the least expensive/most efficient. Our flight gets in around 5pm on Wed and we're planning to leave Universal on Fri around 6pm. What's the traffic like in Orlando?


 You will be leaving during rush hour so the traffic is going to be bad. I-4 is like a parking lot most afternoons from 4-7:30PM and if there's an accident or broken down car, look out! If you take a cab, make sure the driver doesn't go on I-4 if at all possible...they should know the back roads to get you from Universal to WDW as quickly as possible. Still...you will run into delays around The Crossroads area...just a fact of life.

I'm going to merge this thread with the transportation sticky.


----------



## mizzouchief74

How long does it take to get to Universal from Disney Port Orleans?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## moray26

15-25 min. depending on traffic and how fast you drive.


----------



## mizzouchief74

Should have said this earlier...we will be leaving early in morning and taking a Taxi.


----------



## Disney Jen

Hello,

     We are staying at Disney for 7 nights with a 2 day (one on-site hotel night) visit to Universal in the middle of the trip.

     I saw that Mears transportation  is $18 RT.  Does that roundtrip have to be on the same date...or could we be dropped off on July 29 and return trip on July 30?


----------



## macraven

Disney Jen said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are staying at Disney for 7 nights with a 2 day (one on-site hotel night) visit to Universal in the middle of the trip.
> 
> I saw that Mears transportation  is $18 RT.  Does that roundtrip have to be on the same date...or could we be dropped off on July 29 and return trip on July 30?



_i thought it was $19 per person rt...


yes, you do not have to book the transportation for the same day.
you can return on a different day.

let that be known when you book with Mears.


on that shuttle, you can't take luggage.
you can take a back pack though._


----------



## goofy78

We are staying at the Beach Club in early November. There will be a total of nine of us (family of 5 and family of 4). We plan on going to Universal on a Sunday. Would the option of taking two taxis and leaving the Beach Club at 7:30 be the best assuming the park opens at 9:00?


----------



## macraven

goofy78 said:


> We are staying at the Beach Club in early November. There will be a total of nine of us (family of 5 and family of 4). We plan on going to Universal on a Sunday. Would the option of taking two taxis and leaving the Beach Club at 7:30 be the best assuming the park opens at 9:00?



_sounds like a plan.

in early november, the crowds are gone from the parks.

you should be fine and not have long line waits for rides and shows.


buy your park tickets in advance so you won't have to buy them the morning you are at the park.

you can order on line and print them out or do pick up at the kiosk.

or you can order from undercover tourist and get your UO tickets cheaper._


----------



## Linda55443

First time posting here.      Can I have advice on the best way to get to Universal Studios from Pop Century?       My daughter and I are going the first week of December.  Not renting a car or not wanting to take a bus.
Are there good transportation companies that can take us there and back and not charge an arm and a leg.         Or even a taxi/
Thanks


----------



## AJ1983

Linda55443 said:


> First time posting here.      Can I have advice on the best way to get to Universal Studios from Pop Century?       My daughter and I are going the first week of December.  Not renting a car or not wanting to take a bus.
> Are there good transportation companies that can take us there and back and not charge an arm and a leg.         Or even a taxi/
> Thanks



Hey we just stayed at Royal Pacific at Universal and took a car that was waiting outside the hotel for our transfer to Pop Century, cost $55. However, if you call a yellow cab company it may be cheaper.


----------



## CJK

I'm helping some friends plan their late August vacation.  They are staying in Disney and want to spend 1 day at Islands of Adventure for the Harry Potter fans in the family!  They are a family of 5 with 3 kids between the ages of 11 and 7.  What is the cheapest transportation option for a family of 5 - Mears or taxi?  TIA!


----------



## mjallemand

Apologies if this is on the wrong forum, I'm not quite sure where to put it.

Last two Disney trips were Disney-only, and between the Magical Express and shuttles for all the parks we didn't have to rent a car. We had more than enough to do to keep our entire vacation occupied, and I didn't feel the need to look elsewhere for attractions.

But here comes Universal opening an entire Simpsons-themed section of their park to go along with the ride from a few years back, and dangit I think they just convinced me to spend a day there.

So hey, if I don't have a car of my own, how would I get from a Disney resort to Universal anyway?


----------



## macraven

_$19 per adult rt
$16 per kid rt would equal to $86 + gratuity for the Mears shuttle.


depending on where you hotel is located, a taxi one way could be $34-7 x 2 = $68 - 74 + gratuity._


----------



## CJK

macraven said:


> _$19 per adult rt
> $16 per kid rt would equal to $86 + gratuity for the Mears shuttle.
> 
> 
> depending on where you hotel is located, a taxi one way could be $34-7 x 2 = $68 - 74 + gratuity._



Thank you!!!  Wow, both options are pricey!  I'm wondering if a 1 day car rental would be cheaper???


----------



## rebelzrule

We usually take a MEARS shuttle.  You can look them up online.  You call the day before and they pick you up at your resort, bring you to Universal, and bring you back at night.  You just call from the park an hour before you are ready to go back.  It is under $20 per person round trip.


----------



## macraven

_you have two ways to book Mears shuttle from the motherland to the darkside.


one poster gave you #1.
#2.    go to the concierge desk in the hotel motherland lobby the night before you want to do the darkside.
book and pay the costs and set up a pick up time.
(you are given a choice of times)

cost is $19 per adult rt
          $16 per child rt

you can pick the return time or just call the number you are given about 3 hours prior to when you want the return pick up.

plus gratuity if you wish.

taxis, depending on which hotel you are staying, can range between $34-7 one way + gratuity.


a taxi could be faster than the mears shuttle.
the TM's can help you get a taxi when you are leaving.
they will call or flag a cab for you.
there are many taxis waiting in that area each day.


the shuttle sometimes stops at other resorts before leaving the motherland for the darkside._


----------



## damo

There's one more way.  You can rent a car at Disney for a day.  Depending on how many people are in your party, this may be the cheapest way.  There are a few different locations onsite where you can pick up and return your car.


----------



## neechofish

Please dtd to us - staying in dtd and want to get to us for ropedrop tomorrow. easiest/cheapest way???,,


----------



## macraven

neechofish said:


> Please dtd to us - staying in dtd and want to get to us for ropedrop tomorrow. easiest/cheapest way???,,



_taxi would cost about $34_


----------



## ah10is

We have the 1 day/ 2park with transfers through Mears booked.   I know it says we need to call a day ahead to arrange transportation, but if we already know that we want to go on Saturday july 6th can we call now and set it up?   Can anyone who has booked this method through Dreams Unlimited Travel explain their experience?   This is our 1st time using it!

Thank you!


----------



## kaq268

Does anybody know the cost per person to take a shuttle between disney world and universal? And do adult cost more than children?


----------



## macraven

_round trip mears shuttle from the motherland to the darkside is $19 per adult, $16 for children.
+gratuity._


----------



## LLCM

Thinking about using this DU ticket and transportation also any chance anyone getting in to IOA early I read in years past people were allowed??


----------



## macraven

LLCM said:


> Thinking about using this DU ticket and transportation also any chance anyone getting in to IOA early I read in years past people were allowed??



_haven't read if anyone has in the past year.
think DU doesn't have that option with the tickets anymore._


----------



## kajs22

Wow didn't realize how pricey this would be. Starting at Universal and going to Disney. Mears says $54.00 one way - yikes!!!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

kajs22 said:


> Wow didn't realize how pricey this would be. Starting at Universal and going to Disney. Mears says $54.00 one way - yikes!!!



Are you sure that's not round trip? They quoted me $19/pp round trip.


----------



## vicky33006

So we are staying at POFQ on Disney property. I'm trying to find the most convenient and easiest way to get to IOA and back. I was looking at the Mears shuttle, but I read a TR where that was a nightmare for someone and I don't want to deal with that. It seems like a cab would be the way to go correct? Besides cost, is there any reason not to take a cab?


----------



## macraven

_cabs are good.

faster than using the shuttle._


----------



## MuchLovedMama

vicky33006 said:


> So we are staying at POFQ on Disney property. I'm trying to find the most convenient and easiest way to get to IOA and back. I was looking at the Mears shuttle, but I read a TR where that was a nightmare for someone and I don't want to deal with that. It seems like a cab would be the way to go correct? Besides cost, is there any reason not to take a cab?



The taxis were good for us.  In the mornings they're typically waiting at your resort already and when you're ready to leave IOA they'll be lined up there as well.  Fast and easy.


----------



## amok409

How long does the trip take during rush hour mornings? I will be driving and want to know what I can expect in the way of traffic on Thursday or Friday 8/8 & 8/9. We are staying right by 192 & World Drive.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

Posted this on main transportation board, did not get any response, hoping for better luck here...

We have a group of 15. We are thinking of going from MCO to Universal hotel, staying 2 nights, then making our way to a WDW resort for the rest of the vacation.

So what is the best way (best = balance between cost and speed) to get from airport to Universal for 15 people with luggage?

What is best way to get from a Universal hotel to WDW resort for 15 people with luggage?

Sounds like Mears shuttle is out due to us having luggage. We would rather not do the driving ourselves.


----------



## macraven

_i googled your transportation needs and found:
http://www.regalorlandotransportation.com/

they have vans for 10 and private cars.
it would take a van and car.

also googled their bus and large vans:

http://www.sirrandolphsclassictransportation.com/Charter_Bus_Vans.html


i know nothing about this company though. 
but they have a 15 passenger van.


i thought mears had large vans you could book.

hopefully some one that has used a company for a large group will be better able to direct you._


----------



## carrielovesdisney

We are staying on property in October. For the first time we are considering venturing to Universal and SeaWorld. Just curious, what is the most cost efficient way to getting there?


----------



## jade1

Cab one way was about $40


----------



## snowmedic

carrielovesdisney said:


> We are staying on property in October. For the first time we are considering venturing to Universal and SeaWorld. Just curious, what is the most cost efficient way to getting there?



Not sure of where you are staying on site, but we stay at the Fort and it is a 10 minute drive out the back gate to the parking garage at Universal, seaworld is a little closer with about a 7 minute drive.


----------



## damo

Maybe your off-site hotel has a shuttle.


----------



## jodirn2

Hi,

We are staying at Disney in a couple weeks but want to come to Universal for a day. Besides renting a car who provides transport between the two parks? Company name? Cost? Reliability? Or do we just take a cab? Any input appreciated!


----------



## TheAviator

I think its the very top thread has stuff about that, but yes cab is probably the way to go I would think. I wouldn't rent a car unless you wanted to use it a lot for several days, definitely not just for one day.


----------



## deltadinah

If we are staying at Art of Animation,( there are 14 of us), and we take the Dreams Unlimited 2days/2parks with transportation, what type of vehicle is it and will it stop at several other WDW resorts before arriving at Universal.


----------



## aimeeinohio

We are going to Wdw In February. We are considering a day at Universal... What's the best/easiest/cheapest way to get there abd back? We are flying and won't have a car.


----------



## AprilRenee

This is what we used last Jan when we went. It was fabulous!! And the tickets got us early entry too! 

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/

They pick you up at your wdw resort, drop you off at universal then when you're almost done you call and tell them what time you'd like to be picked up. It was great and cost effective!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

You can take shuttle from any WDW resorts. It is faster than the bus (not the Disney bus). Call Mears shuttle to schedule your pick up and return time. I think it is around $20 per person round trip.


----------



## PoohLover78

Just a quick question. Does anyone know if Mears also offers one way shuttle trips? Just wondering cause while my hotel does offer transportation to Universal, they only offer one return time in the afternoon. I (as in I will be travelling alone) would like to have dinner at City Walk though which would be impossible with my hotel's shuttle schedule. I also can't justify paying for a cab as the quote Mears gave me online is $35 one way - which wouldn't be an issue if I wasn't travelling alone cause then we could split.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

PoohLover78 said:


> Just a quick question. Does anyone know if Mears also offers one way shuttle trips? Just wondering cause while my hotel does offer transportation to Universal, they only offer one return time in the afternoon. I (as in I will be travelling alone) would like to have dinner at City Walk though which would be impossible with my hotel's shuttle schedule. I also can't justify paying for a cab as the quote Mears gave me online is $35 one way - which wouldn't be an issue if I wasn't travelling alone cause then we could split.



They do one way or round trip. The price depends on the zone though. I don't really know all of the different zones. You can check the website.


----------



## Brandis

We are visiting in October and arrive by rental car. However, I will stay for HHN in the evening and my friend needs a one-way trip back to Bay Lake Tower at WDW.

As he cannot walk long distances, for the parks he uses a small foldable ECV. Do taxis (or also Mears shuttles) transport ECVs?

According to the fare calculator, a taxi would be about $42, how about the Mears shuttle?


----------



## PoohLover78

I heard back from Mears. What they said was that I need to buy a RT ticket ($19) and only use the return trip on it. They don't sell one way tickets. When I asked if I could spread the RT out over several days, they told me it has to be the same day. So basically, you buy a RT ticket and just use one portion of it. 

They also said I need to call a couple hours beforehand to schedule the shuttle. Since I'm not from the US, I have no phone, hence no option to call when in the park. When I asked whether I could schedule the return in the morning or the night before (since they do have fixed times, always 15 mins after the hour until 3am), they said no, I will need to do it on the day I need the shuttle after noon. I explained that I have no phone and finding a pay phone at Universal probably will be a hard task but the lady wouldn't budge. I have to do it on the day I want to use and a couple hours before I want to use it.

Seriously, I have never seen a company so unflexible in my whole life. I was trying to give their shuttle from the airport a go this year (I usually take Super Shuttle as I always take them, no matter which city). However, I am gonna rethink that now.


----------



## Mcert01

Hi,

Does anyone know how to catch a cab from Universal to Disney?

Thanks!


----------



## Tink575

You can check out fares and order a cab here:
http://www.mearstransportation.com/taxi-services/


----------



## Mcert01

Thanks!  Do you know if they have cabs waiting outside Universal?


----------



## saradela

Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited Travel for round trips from Disney Hotel to Universal? It's the cheaper I've found and didn't see it in the first post of this thread!
Any tips?

EDIT: Nevermind. Just saw this page being recommended on the page 33, lol!


----------



## lesos69

What would be the best option for getting from the airport to Hard Rock Resort then from Hard Rock to the Poly for a family of 5?

We don't really want to rent a car.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## saradela

Do any of you know if Dreams Unlimited Travel accept Paypal?


----------



## Ride Junkie

This will be our first trip without a rental car.  It is also our first trip with 9 people.  I called Mears, and pretty much our only option would be to get an exclusive van (up to 11 ppl), which would be $330 round-trip. Yikes.  We have looked into renting a car for the day, but the biggest vehicle they offer is a 7-passenger minivan.

If anyone has successfully gotten from WDW to Universal with this many people, how did you do it??  Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Ride Junkie said:


> This will be our first trip without a rental car.  It is also our first trip with 9 people.  I called Mears, and pretty much our only option would be to get an exclusive van (up to 11 ppl), which would be $330 round-trip. Yikes.  We have looked into renting a car for the day, but the biggest vehicle they offer is a 7-passenger minivan.
> 
> If anyone has successfully gotten from WDW to Universal with this many people, how did you do it??  Thanks!



Do you all have to ride together?  I would think even 2 smaller vehicles would be cheaper than the means price for a day!


----------



## Ride Junkie

Hmm, I hadn't thought about renting 2 vehicles.  Looks like we could get 2 midsize cars for around $55/day.  That would be cheaper than a taxi too (which could run us upwards of $180).  Thanks.


----------



## sarahsg2

Myself and a few friends are staying at the Hawthorne Suites Lake Buena Vista and we get the complimentary shuttle. The first one departs at 08:30 so does anyone know what sort of time it will get to the Disney Epcot which is where it drops everyone off.


----------



## JenniferH

What is the most cost-effective way to take a family of 5 to Universal for the day?  I just priced Dreams Unlimited that included the transfer from our Disney resort and it is $721!  That seems like a lot.


----------



## Disneyhearts

we booked 2 adults, 2 day, park to park tickets with transportation from our Disney hotel through Dreams Unlimited and it was $358.00 total.  I think the 1 day passes aren't much cheaper than a 2 day so your total for 5 ppl is probably right in the ball park.  2 years ago we took a taxi to and from our I Drive hotel and it was $30 each way so this will be cheaper for us.


----------



## POROct2013

AprilRenee said:


> This is what we used last Jan when we went. It was fabulous!! And the tickets got us early entry too!
> 
> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/
> 
> They pick you up at your wdw resort, drop you off at universal then when you're almost done you call and tell them what time you'd like to be picked up. It was great and cost effective!



A member in our group just booked through Dreams Unlimited.  Her e-voucher mentions picking her up at her WDW resort but then mentions something about "Zone 4".  Is that something we need to be concerned about?  I am assuming that our resort just happens to be in Zone 4 for Mears.  Any idea?


----------



## dayzee1983

Hi all! My husband and I are getting off a Disney cruise two weeks from today- we head to Coronado Springs resort and that afternoon/evening we will head to spend that day at universal. I'm just trying to budget a taxi fare.... Any idea out there about what that would be round trip? I'm from CA, and would have zero clue how far the parks are away. 

Second question- we are mainly just going so I can get my HP fix! FINALLY! So all we wanna do is absorb as much of HP as possible and maybe squeeze in a few other things. Think we should be ok with only 6-7 hours in the park? Or should I suck it up and do VIP front of the line considering our time constraint? TIA!!!!!

I'm starting to panic with time management!


----------



## Cubicleprisoner

You can save money on transportation costs by purchasing your Universal ticket through this website (DreamsUnlimitedTravel). They include a free round-trip Mears shuttle pass per person which will pick you up and drop you off at your Disney Resort. A cab would take approximately 20-25 minutes and cost you about $ 40 each way with tip. If you are only going to Islands of Adventure and it is on a Mon-Thurs, then you don't need to spend the extra money on Express Pass. If you plan to hop to Universal Studios and/or are visiting Fri-Sun, then spring for the Express pass. Undercover Tourist has a free Universal crowd calendar.


----------



## CJK

We are looking at a family of 4 going to Islands of Adventure for 1 day in February.  It's my understanding that the Dreams Unlimited ticket/transportation offer only includes a ticket to both Universal parks, so that option won't work.  I went to the Mears website and it said that one way for 4 people would cost $53 and a taxi would be approximately $43 dollars 1 way.  Does it make sense that the taxi would actually be cheaper than the shuttle??  Am I missing something??


----------



## Brandis

When I checked with Mears regarding 1-way transportation from Universal to Disney, I was told they only offer return transportation, costing $19 per Person both ways. So I'm not sure where you got the $53 figure from, unless it contains a lower per person amount for kids, but still it should be a return fare, so it probably still would be cheaper for 4 person than the $43 one-way rate for a taxi.


----------



## macraven

_when did it change from $19 per adult for round trip, to what you stated?
$19 per way?

children's rt is less than the adult charge.

_


----------



## stitch4336

Hi - need help please   I've been all over the Mears site and I can't find this $19 RT rate anywhere!  I'm staying in Jan on property at WDW, planning one day over to Universal.  

When I put in my pick up hotel and my destination - Universal, the options I get for two people start at $47 ONE WAY.  It doesn't give me a round trip choice either - looks like I have to book each way separately.  

Has the magical $19 round trip gone away?  Or am I website challenged tonight LOL.  

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Brandis

I was given the $19 round trip price when I wrote them an e-mail asking about one-way transportation from Universal (as we arrived by car, I would stay for HHN but my friend wanted to go back to the hotel earlier).

They told me that they only offer round trips and it was $19 but I was free to only use it for one way.

In their contact form, I choose "Shared Ride Shuttle Service".


----------



## stitch4336

Thanks (delayed) for the reply Brandis! 
I called Mears directly 407-423-5566 - and asked about WDW-US rate.  It's now $20 per person, round trip.  You can NOT book this online as I was trying to do.  You can make advance reservations, or just call 2 hours before your pick up once at WDW according to the person I got on the phone.

One note - you cannot pre-pay.  Payment is made cash to the driver at pickup.  

Hope that info is helpful to someone else.  SO excited now - we're going to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!!!!!


----------



## ktaylorfnp

We will be flying so no car and there are 10 of us. 6 are children ages ranging from 6-6 months any advice? Thanks!


----------



## lordofanime

We are a group of 4, and we decided to take a taxi to Universal. 
I'm staying at a Disney Resort and they are staying at a hotel between me and Universal. 

How does the taxi system work? is it through mears??


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Any idea how late the Mears shuttle runs from US back to Disney?  We're looking at going to one of the HHN in October.


----------



## mstout

I am planning a January 2015 trip. We have been to Disneyworld three times and want to try US and IOA this time. We still want to do two days of Magic Kingdom though. If we stay at Art of Animation, how do we get to US?


----------



## macraven

_you have some options.
taxi, car rental, rt private car service, shuttle bus from disney resort to the darkside (prepaid at hotel concierge disney desk) and dreams unlimited that has tickets and shuttle at one price._


----------



## DisneyGuess

Are the larger van taxi's more expensive than the normal car cabs? 
I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to 2 days of cabbing it back & forth, or if it's cheaper to do the Dreams Unlimited passes with transfers. 

We'd be a family of 6.


----------



## DisneyLiz44

Already had to cancel our Disney trip planned for this week and now we have to reschedule our trip.   Planning on going the end of June.  I see universal offers a shuttle to wet & wild and Sea World. Does Universal offer a shuttle to Disney.   Decided to spend then entire trip at Hard Rock, but would love to go to Disney (Epcot probably) at least for one day.   I did not want to rent a car since you have to pay for parking.  Was going to take a car service for the 4 of us to go to and from airport.   But how do we get back and forth for Disney?


----------



## JillyBean1899

DisneyLiz44 said:


> Already had to cancel our Disney trip planned for this week and now we have to reschedule our trip.   Planning on going the end of June.  I see universal offers a shuttle to wet & wild and Sea World. Does Universal offer a shuttle to Disney.   Decided to spend then entire trip at Hard Rock, but would love to go to Disney (Epcot probably) at least for one day.   I did not want to rent a car since you have to pay for parking.  Was going to take a car service for the 4 of us to go to and from airport.   But how do we get back and forth for Disney?



There are not any free buses between Disney and Universal, sorry.  You'll either need to rent a car, take a taxi, or take the public transportation Lynx bus.


----------



## Kimberle

For 1 day at Epcot, just take a taxi. We took a taxi from the BC to US and back last spring. Each fare was abt $35 +tip. 

The shuttles from US to Sea World & Wet & Wild are not frequent. During our US stay a few years ago, there were only 2 shuttles each way per day.


----------



## lizabean

go on the web look up top cat trans.talk to steve he is the best........ from mco to universal or dis if you need anything booze   toiletrys etc he stops no charge.everyone we turn on to him loves him


----------



## mevelandry

You can also take the Lynx bus (2$) but it's a 1hour 45 minutes ride. I do not recommend. 

I think the cab will always be your best option.


----------



## marylandteachergirl

Help please experts on dis!

I have been  on Mears and *************** sites as well as this transportation sticky. I must just be missing the answer, so please help...

Re: Mears, do they have multiple shared shuttles/times per day, or is it one pick up/drop off early in morning and a return later at night?

We are staying at Uni on site for a week.  We might like to go to Downtown Disney for a while but do not want to be there 16 hours!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## damo

marylandteachergirl said:


> Help please experts on dis!
> 
> I have been  on Mears and *************** sites as well as this transportation sticky. I must just be missing the answer, so please help...
> 
> Re: Mears, do they have multiple shared shuttles/times per day, or is it one pick up/drop off early in morning and a return later at night?
> 
> We are staying at Uni on site for a week.  We might like to go to Downtown Disney for a while but do not want to be there 16 hours!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Mears needs to be scheduled by you.  You can either choose a shared transportation or a solo transportation.  The cost will vary depending on which you choose.  Call them ahead of time and tell them what time you want to be picked up both ways and they will give you an exact time.  Transportation duration times will vary depending on whether or not they are picking up other customers.


----------



## damo

DisneyGuess said:


> Are the larger van taxi's more expensive than the normal car cabs?
> I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to 2 days of cabbing it back & forth, or if it's cheaper to do the Dreams Unlimited passes with transfers.
> 
> We'd be a family of 6.



Taxi vans are the same price as the taxi cars.


----------



## marylandteachergirl

I am happy for a shared van. I believe Mears has a $20 RT special available via phone.  I just couldn't find info regarding if these shuttle trips run several times per days do not want to be at Downtown Disney for 14 hours.


----------



## Jec4289

I believe Mears has many trips both directions during the day.  When I called them asking about transportation from WDW to US.they quoted me 4 or 5 times after 3 pm. Be warned they pick up at hotels at Disney but drop off at parks at US


----------



## maddiebee

I've tried to search this, but haven't been able to find a good answer: via the Mears shuttle, how longish is the trip between Universal and WDW?
Thanks!


----------



## damo

maddiebee said:


> I've tried to search this, but haven't been able to find a good answer: via the Mears shuttle, how longish is the trip between Universal and WDW?
> Thanks!



It varies.  If the shuttle is picking up a bunch of people it is going to take a lot longer than if it is only picking up a few.

The ride itself, without picking up other customers, should be around half an hour in good traffic.  Add onto that the time to pick up others.


----------



## maddiebee

damo said:


> It varies.  If the shuttle is picking up a bunch of people it is going to take a lot longer than if it is only picking up a few.  The ride itself, without picking up other customers, should be around half an hour in good traffic.  Add onto that the time to pick up others.


What is a smart amount of time to allow yourself if trying to plan adrs and such around the shuttle? Do they let you know if they'll be getting others? Thanks!!


----------



## damo

maddiebee said:


> What is a smart amount of time to allow yourself if trying to plan adrs and such around the shuttle? Do they let you know if they'll be getting others? Thanks!!



I'd leave yourself at least two hours if you are planning a dinner ADR at WDW after leaving Universal.  It also depends on where your ADRs and how long it will take you to get from your WDW hotel to the restaurant.

It is really tough to judge with traffic also.


----------



## ferrero121

We are planning on going to universal/Disney in November 

We wanna know the cheapest way to get from
Disney to universal studios.


----------



## damo

This is a good deal if you don't have your tickets yet ... http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/


----------



## Nohal

How do you get from your hotel to Universal?  Do you have to share a shuttle with other Disney hotels or are you picked up at your hotel and taken right to the front gates at Universal?  We are planning to do a 1day/2park in September.  We aren't into roller coasters and are hoping that we will be able to see almost eveything if we get there when they open.  The last time we were there was in the early 90's when there was just one park.


----------



## jdrais

Nohal said:


> How do you get from your hotel to Universal?  Do you have to share a shuttle with other Disney hotels or are you picked up at your hotel and taken right to the front gates at Universal?  We are planning to do a 1day/2park in September.  We aren't into roller coasters and are hoping that we will be able to see almost eveything if we get there when they open.  The last time we were there was in the early 90's when there was just one park.



I'm getting ready to do this.  Dreams Unlimited describes the process.  Basically you call them and they pick you up at your hotel and bring you to Universal.  You arrange with them when you want to head back.  Not sure why the 10 - 3 restriction.



> Transfers provided by Mears Transportation
> 
> Transfer Schedule:
> To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at 407-423-5566 at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.
> 
> From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 3 hours prior to your desired pick-up time.



From anybody that has done this, does Mears drop you at the gate or can you get dropped at one of the Universal Hotels?  We are staying one night.


----------



## hsmamato2

I like the sound of dreams unlimited.....can you get an early p/u in the a.m.? I was thinking the same thing, arrive as early as possible to see the parks....


----------



## jenseib

hsmamato2 said:


> I like the sound of dreams unlimited.....can you get an early p/u in the a.m.? I was thinking the same thing, arrive as early as possible to see the parks....



This is not a Dreams only special, it can be booked with any Universal package.


----------



## Mrs Lapo

I am thinking of buying the 1 day 2 park passes with transportation from WDW to Unuversal that I saw advertised on this site. But after reading this thread I saw there are many options for transportation. Does anyone have experience with what's included in this ticket offer? We want to be at the park early so idk if this is the best option for us. We're staying in the Disney All Star Movies. Does anyone know if this is a bus or shuttle that is included & do you arrange the pick up & drop off or do you have to wait for a bus?? Sorry, I'm a first timer )


----------



## rlbklein

We bought the Dreams Unlimited 1 day / 2 parks Universal tickets in Oct and it worked great! We were able to get an early pickup (8am I think?) and were there pretty close to park opening. They do drop off in the morning, then they stop running buses until the afternoon. You have to call 24hrs in advance for morning pickup, then at least 2hrs before you want your return trip. It was pretty easy from my perspective. And since we were mainly interested in the HP stuff and not as much other stuff, it was plenty of time in the parks for us. (I also have to say that it was painfully evident at times that Universal does not have the same customer service philosophy or training as Disney.) Mears runs the buses and they did a great job.


----------



## MinnieMallons

My wife and I are staying at Saratoga Springs in May and will be going to universal on two days.

I was going to book through Dreams Unlimited but since the recent ticket price increases at Universal there two day two park transfer deal does not seem the best option at $220 each.

So the dreams price is charging $44 for the Mears taxi return fared, which is $4 more than booking yourself at $20 per day.

More importantly, a 2 day/1 park ticket at universal is now $136.
So that would be a saving of $44 over the Dreams price, as they don't offer this ticket option.

Can UK residents buy tickets direct from the Universal website. It states that you print your own tickets off and take them with you to the park gates?

The UK version of the site only offers a 2 day/2 park bonus ticket for £126 ($210)!


----------



## bumbershoot

MinnieMallons said:


> Can UK residents buy tickets direct from the Universal website. It states that you print your own tickets off and take them with you to the park gates?



If it's an option, do "will call kiosk" pickup rather than printing them.  If you print them, that page from your printer is your ticket.  If you can do will call pickup, you get a proper ticket.


----------



## jenseib

MinnieMallons said:


> What is the advantage of a proper ticket rather than a printed one?
> 
> Do you need to present your ticket regularly whilst in the parks?



It's usually a voucher that you redeem at the kiosk outside the park entrance.  You need to scan it and your credit card that you used to buy it with.


----------



## deltadinah

Can anyone tell me of their experiences using Mears 7-person taxi vans? I would like to know if they are reliable, and if it is wise to book too far in advance. We are 14 persons going from Art of Animation to Universal Studios one day in May and then Islands of Adventure the next day. Any help would be appreciated as there are a lot of negative reviews about Mears and I wonder if Disney would keep them if they were all that bad, but I am especially concerned about them showing up and being relatively on time.


----------



## martinmont

If we are planning to take a cab from a disney resort to US, and US to the airport when we leave two days later, do we need to pre book a cab? Or would cabs be readily available outside the resorts in US and disney?


----------



## damo

martinmont said:


> If we are planning to take a cab from a disney resort to US, and US to the airport when we leave two days later, do we need to pre book a cab? Or would cabs be readily available outside the resorts in US and disney?



They are hanging around.


----------



## MinnieMallons

Just booked shuttle trips from our Disney hotel to Universal for my wife and I for the two days we will be visiting the Universal parks.

I was unable to work out how to book the shuttle for the $20 per person return price through their site.

They were very helpful and processed the booking for me and have sent confirmation forms for all four pick-ups.

Daniel


----------



## wendy3

We are party of 7 going from Beach Club to Universal for 1 day. We had a bad experience with Mears Shuttle, so that option is out for us. What I'm wondering is whether it makes more sense to get a 7 person taxi van, or a car service from someone like Happy Limo. Does anyone know the price of a 7 person taxi van? Do they charge per person? Checking the Happy Limo website, looks like a 10 person minivan roundtrip is approximately $97.00 (plus tip).


----------



## henry lutz

What is the trip like from wdw resort to universal orlando on mears  20 $ shuttle
Is it a small van or a bus or ?
Wondering how many stops and how long of a trip is it


----------



## jimandami

The last 2 times we have gone from WDW to US (last was Sept 2012), we booked the Dreams Unlimited ticket/transport package from Mears.  At that time, it was a better deal and the transfer was pretty much free.  Now, it seems it would be a bit cheaper to book them separately, but just by a couple dollars.  My question is:  the previous trips we were allowed into the WWOHP early with onsite guests because we had those specific tickets (they said Universal Travel Co on them, so that's why we were allowed in).  If that is still the case, I will likely just book that deal again in October, but if not, might as well save a couple bucks.  Does anyone know?


----------



## tinkerone

jimandami said:


> The last 2 times we have gone from WDW to US (last was Sept 2012), we booked the Dreams Unlimited ticket/transport package from Mears.  At that time, it was a better deal and the transfer was pretty much free.  Now, it seems it would be a bit cheaper to book them separately, but just by a couple dollars.  My question is:  the previous trips we were allowed into the WWOHP early with onsite guests because we had those specific tickets (they said Universal Travel Co on them, so that's why we were allowed in).  If that is still the case, I will likely just book that deal again in October, but if not, might as well save a couple bucks.  Does anyone know?



what is this package your talking about and where would i find it?  i am the only one interested in doing this in our party so i'm trying to figure out how i can get there and back and having no luck.  
when i look at the meats site it is a flat fee of $47 to get there and $47 to get back, if i'm reading this right.  then my ticket on top of that so its a pretty pricy day.  i don't mind but need to figure out just how to get there.


----------



## jimandami

tinkerone said:


> what is this package your talking about and where would i find it?  i am the only one interested in doing this in our party so i'm trying to figure out how i can get there and back and having no luck. when i look at the meats site it is a flat fee of $47 to get there and $47 to get back, if i'm reading this right.  then my ticket on top of that so its a pretty pricy day.  i don't mind but need to figure out just how to get there.



Go to Dreams Unlimited website and look for the option that says Universal tickets with transportation option.


----------



## NavyDotz

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney?  Don't worry, you have a few options:
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Book a ride with Mears shuttle*
> Mears runs shuttles from the Disney hotels to Universal and back. You will need to make arrangements 24 hours prior though. Prices are $18 each person RT.
> 
> 
> *Can I book my attraction transportation online?*
> No, you will need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566
> 
> 
> Happy Travels!!



I'm sure this has already been noted but i didn't read thru all 38 pgs!  The price is now $20/adult.

Also - they will drop off @ any WDW hotel - doesn't have to be the same exact hotel as pickup (if you want to catch evening EMH park closing when UOR closes early for HHN).

We already have our tickets so the ticket/ride combo isn't an option for us this time.
We did use it in the past though - didn't like the long wait @ the end for the shuttle to show up & then they waited for other passengers that had booked as well who were taking their time to exit the park.   

I'm thinking of catching a taxi back to avoid that unpleasantness this time.


also - toll free: 855 463-2776


----------



## jlbmomof5

Can you please suggest the most economical way to get four people from AoA to RPR? Also will need to get from RPR to Airport. Tried Mears online but don't see AoA on their pull down list.


----------



## Sheri in CT

We will be staying at Disney next year without a car and want to spend a day at Universal.  Is there a way to get there without renting a car?  Thanks!


----------



## Priory

Forgive me for being the jerk who asks the question that is undoubtedly already answered but I can't find the answer in my half-hearted attempt to read this whole thread. 

My plan is to take Mears from the airport to Universal where I will be staying for 4 nights.

I plan to take Mears from Universal to WDW where I am staying on property for 10 nights. 

A: Does the "round trip" from Mears allow me to do that? Is it merely "2 rides" or will that not work? Can I buy 2 "1 ways"? 

B: Can magical express take me from WDW back to the airport even though I did not use magical express to get from the airport to WDW? 


Thanks for your help.


----------



## jenseib

Priory said:


> Forgive me for being the jerk who asks the question that is undoubtedly already answered but I can't find the answer in my half-hearted attempt to read this whole thread.
> 
> My plan is to take Mears from the airport to Universal where I will be staying for 4 nights.
> 
> I plan to take Mears from Universal to WDW where I am staying on property for 10 nights.
> 
> A: Does the "round trip" from Mears allow me to do that? Is it merely "2 rides" or will that not work? Can I buy 2 "1 ways"?
> 
> B: Can magical express take me from WDW back to the airport even though I did not use magical express to get from the airport to WDW?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You can get special transfers for each of those options


----------



## DisneyDreamer0610

Best way to get to universal from Disney resorts? Taxi? Is there a bus? Shades of green bus that costs $10/dayPP? Car rental? I am trying to avoid renting a car while there but wanted to know what the best way w/o renting a car would be? TIA!


----------



## Metro West

We have a sticky on this subject.

Merging into the sticky thread.


----------



## Priory

jenseib said:


> You can get special transfers for each of those options



Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

Priory said:


> Thank you!



Your travel agent can do it or if doing it yourself, sometimes you have to call to get all the options


----------



## cubuffalo36

I keep reading the updated adult pricing is $20, anyone know what the current child pricing is?  We are two adults, two children in the 4-11 pricing, and a 2yr old who will be free.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rstamm

My recent taxi experience for those interested.

BLT/Contemporary 2 people

20- 25 minutes to get there, price $48 plus tip.
Rain and bad traffic on the way back not sure how long it took, price $45 plus tip.


----------



## buckeyebill1995

We are doing Universal for the first time in October, with two nights at Portofino followed by six nights at SSR.  What is the most cost effective way of handling transportation to and from the airport and between the parks?  We usually just take magical express to WDW and use buses from there.  Thought about renting a car but it is not cheap and I read on another thread that Universal charges $25/night for parking for hotel guests.  Does Universal have an airport shuttle service?  What does a taxi from Universal to WDW run?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!  Also looking for a good restaurant at Universal for anniversary dinner.


----------



## Metro West

buckeyebill1995 said:


> We are doing Universal for the first time in October, with two nights at Portofino followed by six nights at SSR.  What is the most cost effective way of handling transportation to and from the airport and between the parks?  We usually just take magical express to WDW and use buses from there.  Thought about renting a car but it is not cheap and I read on another thread that Universal charges $25/night for parking for hotel guests.  Does Universal have an airport shuttle service?  What does a taxi from Universal to WDW run?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!  Also looking for a good restaurant at Universal for anniversary dinner.


 I merged this thread into the sticky so you should find lots of information here. If you look at the first page of the thread most of your questions should be answered.

Onsite hotel parking is not charged by Universal...its charged by Loews.


----------



## BrittyRo

I'm going to be buying tickets to Universal and I think the best option is a cab (I'm under 25 so to rent a car plus pay for parking would be the most expensive) but it's VERY expensive, so I'm trying to figure out more about the Mears Shuttle.

I saw that Dreams Unlimited sells the tickets with the "transfer"... When it picks us up does it pick up other people along the way? If I want to be to Universal by rope drop what time should I call for the shuttle to show up? 
Can I book it separate and order the tickets from Universal or does it need to be purchased together?
How and when do I call to book the shuttle (if I purchase it separately)
Do people recommend this shuttle?

It's so complicated/expensive to get to Universal I could use all the information possible!! THANK YOU


----------



## ande2428

Hello everybody. I will be staying at the Disney Wilderness Lodge but would like to go check out Universal Studios for an evening. I won't have a car so is there a bus/shuttle route that you would recommend?  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JamieLM

I'll be staying onsite at Caribbean Beach and will need to make arrangements with Mears. Can the front desk help me arrange my transportation 24 hrs in advance or do I need to call a specific number to book? Can I also book earlier than 24hrs?


----------



## martinp13

Has anyone used Uber to get from Universal back to the Disney hotels?  I think the rate they quote is $22.


----------



## MistyD

We are throwing a US day right in the middle of our WDW trip next month so we are looking for the most econimical way to get there at rope drop.  We've had Uber where I live for a while and I heard it had expanded to Orlando so would love to hear if anyone has used it for this.  

Or is there another way to get us there at RD that would be better?  We will have 2 adults and 2 kids, 8 and 5.

Thx!!!


----------



## BrittyRo

martinp13 said:


> Has anyone used Uber to get from Universal back to the Disney hotels?  I think the rate they quote is $22.



I would have never thought to use Uber! Thanks for mentioning it! Quoted 24-32$. They tell you not NOT to tip. Think this is a much better option than a cab which is around 40$


----------



## CJK

I'm helping a friend plan a trip to Orlando.  They are staying in Disney, but want to spend 2 days At Universal.  They will not have a car, and they've planned 2 days at Universal, with a day off in between the 2 days.  What is their best bet for transportation?  A shuttle both days sounds pricey for 4 people.  I've never used Uber before.  They are open to renting a car for 3 days (to accommodate the 2 Universal days).  Thoughts?


----------



## dxsanti

Quick question here. We're planning on taking cabs from AoA to Universal and back (we're a party of 7 so we split the costs). When I see people saying, for example, $40 + tip... how much do I have to tip? 10%? 15%? 18%? Is there a set percentage? Do I decide arbitrarily? I'd like to know so we don't get ripped off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## captaindavidhook

Would it be possible to get Mears to take me to Universal one way and them have a taxi take me from Universal to DTD. I have a dinner reservation at 9 pm and rather not go back to my resort. Or would Mears do that trip as well and drop me off at DTD?


----------



## tinkerone

captaindavidhook said:


> Would it be possible to get Mears to take me to Universal one way and them have a taxi take me from Universal to DTD. I have a dinner reservation at 9 pm and rather not go back to my resort. Or would Mears do that trip as well and drop me off at DTD?



great question as i would love to know the answer as well.  i have booked the package and plan to ask the driver to return me to dtd instead of my resort.  i figure all he can say is no.  i have always had good luck with the mears drivers being friendly.
would be interested to hear if anyone has actually done this.


----------



## jimandami

tinkerone said:


> great question as i would love to know the answer as well.  i have booked the package and plan to ask the driver to return me to dtd instead of my resort.  i figure all he can say is no.  i have always had good luck with the mears drivers being friendly. would be interested to hear if anyone has actually done this.



If for some reason they said no, just have them drop you at SSR and walk or boat over.


----------



## poohbear8

BrittyRo said:


> I would have never thought to use Uber! Thanks for mentioning it! Quoted 24-32$. They tell you not NOT to tip. Think this is a much better option than a cab which is around 40$



I have never used Uber before, but it says it is set at a default 20%, though you can change it on your account. So it sounds like you are still tipping... 


Do I have to tip my driver?

Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the Payment link at the top.


Is there a down side to going with the Mears Shuttles? I'm going to be at POP and called today and the early pickup time of 6:30am seems ok. Also, the cost is $20 RT now. The first page here needs to be updated.


----------



## JKalai

poohbear8 said:


> Is there a down side to going with the Mears Shuttles? I'm going to be at POP and called today and the early pickup time of 6:30am seems ok. Also, the cost is $20 RT now. The first page here needs to be updated.



I just used Mears on 9/10 and everything was great. I would book again. The only thing that I would not do again is take the shuttle out right after the park closes (park closed at 7PM and I took the 8:15 shuttle out). It seemed like EVERYBODY that used the shuttle booked right when the park closed with having to find the shuttle you are supposed to be in a little hectic at the shuttle station.


----------



## BrittyRo

poohbear8 said:


> Do I have to tip my driver?
> 
> Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.
> 
> When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the Payment link at the top.



That 20% gratuity is only for uber taxi but for UberX which is around WDW, there is no tipping added.


----------



## JamieLM

JKalai said:


> I just used Mears on 9/10 and everything was great. I would book again. The only thing that I would not do again is take the shuttle out right after the park closes (park closed at 7PM and I took the 8:15 shuttle out). It seemed like EVERYBODY that used the shuttle booked right when the park closed with having to find the shuttle you are supposed to be in a little hectic at the shuttle station.



If we request a time for return, and feel we are done with the park sooner, can we call Meers to return to our resort?


----------



## jimandami

JamieLM said:


> If we request a time for return, and feel we are done with the park sooner, can we call Meers to return to our resort?



You can call and request a return time 90 minutes before you plan to leave.


----------



## myminnieme

Sorry this is sort of loosely related to this topic, but I'm not sure where else to ask...

If I take a taxi to universal and use my own car seat, does universal have somewhere They will store it while we enjoy the parks? I've heard maybe at lost and found? Thanks!


----------



## profdsny

So, how about renting a car at Uni to head over to WDW for a few days, then to the airport?  What rental companies (other than Hertz) are available for getting a car from Universal? And how about discount rates?


----------



## spideymike

I'm going to try Super Shuttle with my family this weekend. I used them earlier this week when I was at Disneyland for the Avengers 1/2 and they were very nice.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

fairytalelover said:


> Is the information in the first post of this thread still accurate? It shows it was posted in 2010.



I'm wondering this, too.  Specifically wondering how much Universal & IOA charge for parking at the parks?  I thought I saw somewhere that it was $17 now????

If staying at an on-site Universal resort did I read correctly that parking is $20/night?  And if staying at an on-site Uni resort, is there a discount for parking at the Uni parks or still whatever the going-rate is???


----------



## macraven

Kelli4Cy said:


> I'm wondering this, too.  Specifically wondering how much Universal & IOA charge for parking at the parks?  I thought I saw somewhere that it was $17 now????
> 
> If staying at an on-site Universal resort did I read correctly that parking is $20/night?  And if staying at an on-site Uni resort, is there a discount for parking at the Uni parks or still whatever the going-rate is???



_the 3 onsite deluxe hotels charge $20 + taxes per night for parking.
Cabana Bay the value hotel charges $10 + taxes per night._


----------



## Kelli4Cy

macraven said:


> _the 3 onsite deluxe hotels charge $20 + taxes per night for parking.
> Cabana Bay the value hotel charges $10 + taxes per night._



I should just come straight to you, macraven.  You are always so helpful!  

Is parking at the parks $17?  + tax??


----------



## macraven

_
if you have the acivated preferred or premier ap, free garage parking._


----------



## KittyKat1978

I haven't read through the thread yet, but I was wondering what options there are for getting to Universal from WDW with a scooter?

Do the taxi's have vehicles that will accommodate a scooter?  What is the average cost from WDW to Universal in a taxi?


----------



## FlyersStink

poohbear8 said:


> I have never used Uber before, but it says it is set at a default 20%, though you can change it on your account. So it sounds like you are still tipping...  Do I have to tip my driver?  Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.  When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the &#145;Payment&#146; link at the top.  Is there a down side to going with the Mears Shuttles? I'm going to be at POP and called today and the early pickup time of 6:30am seems ok. Also, the cost is $20 RT now. The first page here needs to be updated.



I used Uber last trip with the first time user bonus and paid NOTHING for a round trip from WL to Universal (actually went to Epcot on the way back).  

I got the free $20 promo and then got another by sharing it with a friend. The fare each way is 17-23 (depending on traffic). Far better than Mears.

The driver was great-actually a Mears driver who explained that many Mears drivers also drive Ubers. They use their own cars, so they make more this way.

Plus, on the Uber app, you can pick your driver and set a pickup location... Honestly perfect.

If you want to try it, please help me out for my next trip (when I'll be using Uber again) and use my code: tomf239

Or use the link...

Use my Uber code, tomf239, and get $20 off your first Uber ride. Redeem it at https://www.uber.com/invite/tomf239


----------



## jimandami

We did the same.  Free RT transport from WDW to RPR plus a free ride one night from Cali Grill back to AKL.  All 3 times we had a great experience.


----------



## festus105

Just returned from a trip to Universal, flying in and out of Sanford... I want to give Orlando Airport Towncar Service a shout out... excellent service, best price that I could find, would highly recommend. It's a small company that really takes care of you. 

- Ken


----------



## tacey

Planning my first trip to Universal. Three adults, leaving from Art of Animation mid-morning. We'll have a car, but it would be nice to not need to deal with driving on vacation. Is Mears the most straightforward option, you think? Just call and schedule 24-hrs in advance, 90 mins before leaving the park, correct? In case we do decide to drive, where is the parking lot for off-site guests and how much does it cost?

Update: I found a helpful article on the Touring Plans website, and it sounds like a taxi might actually make sense (financially and time-wise) for three people. Do I need to schedule that in advance, like a shuttle, or just call about when I want one?

And in case anyone else wanted to know, the parking garage is extraordinarily large with an 8 - 20 minute walk from car to park, and costs $17 per day for a passenger car.


----------



## John_RN

Just stayed at Pop Century the last week of January, and it was just my partner and I. All we did was walk out the front of the hotel and the hotel employee just waved to a waiting cab and we took it to Universal. One way trip ended up being $35 - $36 from Pop Century which is just right across the pond from Art of Animation. 



tacey said:


> Planning my first trip to Universal. Three adults, leaving from Art of Animation mid-morning. We'll have a car, but it would be nice to not need to deal with driving on vacation. Is Mears the most straightforward option, you think? Just call and schedule 24-hrs in advance, 90 mins before leaving the park, correct? In case we do decide to drive, where is the parking lot for off-site guests and how much does it cost?
> 
> Update: I found a helpful article on the Touring Plans website, and it sounds like a taxi might actually make sense (financially and time-wise) for three people. Do I need to schedule that in advance, like a shuttle, or just call about when I want one?
> 
> And in case anyone else wanted to know, the parking garage is extraordinarily large with an 8 - 20 minute walk from car to park, and costs $17 per day for a passenger car.


----------



## vicarrieous

What are my options for getting to Universal from CB if I am traveling with children? I have a 5 and 2 year old so they will both need carseats. Will any taxis provide these if I book in advance? 

Thoughts or tips for people who have done this?


----------



## natebenma

We just returned from our third trip to Universal- and I wanted to give a shout out to Ed Korgan transportation.  The first time we used the service from MCO to US to MCO, with a day trip to Disney with a very flexible return time.  In 2013 we used the service from MCO to US then US to Disney and this time was a round-trip to US.  Ed has been very responsive to us before and during our trip.  He was going to be our driver on Monday, but our flight out of Logan was delayed 4 hours, so he sent another driver for us, but made sure to follow-up when we landed to make sure everything was fine.  R/T between MCO and Hard Rock Hotel was less than $100, plus tip.


----------



## Felipe4

There are so many pages here, but has anyone used Uber from Disney to Universal? We're going to Universal for 2 days from POR at Disney. A visiting friend will most likely drive us for one day, but the second we'll need transport for. Are there crazy surge prices for Uber in Orlando?


----------



## nkereina

Felipe4 said:


> There are so many pages here, but has anyone used Uber from Disney to Universal? We're going to Universal for 2 days from POR at Disney. A visiting friend will most likely drive us for one day, but the second we'll need transport for. Are there crazy surge prices for Uber in Orlando?


 
A lot of people have had success with Uber. You can do a forum search and there's several threads about it. Surge pricing exists everywhere, but I don't think they're any more outrageous in Orlando.

I love Uber but we did use a cab to go to Universal from CBR. There were cabs waiting on standby in the parking lot, so the bellman just flagged one over for us whenever we were ready. No waiting. It was $28 including tip.


----------



## ammag

Curious about the car seat issue too, thinking of using inflatable boosters my kids are big enough legally but makes me a little nervous. I am from nyc so taxi drivers are usually pretty reckless how are they in orlando?


----------



## macraven

_a few years back, the DU was a wonderful deal.
many saved money with them.

haven't read any of those offers available again.

check with DU to find out if they are again offering that special of ticket with transportation _


----------



## jenseib

V2000 said:


> Wow really?  $109 each for everything?  I thought a one day 2park ticket was $136 or something like that through the Universal website.



That was in 2010


----------



## macraven

_lot of things have changed in 5 years.

miss the old prices of 2010_


----------



## Alicatt

I used Murray Hill Transportation when I was there in May. We needed a van because there were six of us. They included one car/booster seat for free and additional ones for $5 each. I think it was $100 round trip. A smaller vehicle might be less. They were professional and right on time picking us up at POR. They were just a few minutes late for pick up but we were leaving at park closing and it was packed with slow moving cars and buses. The only reason I remembered it was because we were there early and I was worried that something would go wrong, like forgetting my 2 boosters (they did not). I will be using them on my next trip.


----------



## horse11

V2000 said:


> Wow really?  $109 each for everything?  I thought a one day 2park ticket was $136 or something like that through the Universal website.


 I thought I saw something simular on the actual Universal site where you buy tickets. Thought the two day was $200 or $300 per person but I can not remember. Has any one done this? we are planning a trip to Disney for May 2016. We want to do the two day Universal ticket with transportation if it is still avialable then. Would love to hear from anyone who had done this. How long does it take to get to Universal parks from most of the Disney Hotels when you use the transportation included in the ticket price. How does this work. REALLY INTERESTED IN A ANWER. This would be perfect!!!!


----------



## d's do disney

Thanks for the DU suggestion. We have 17 people to get to US for two days in the middle of our Disney trip. 


macraven said:


> _
> check with DU to find out if they are again offering that special of ticket with transportation _


----------



## FoodieFriend

Has anyone heard anything about Lyft operating in Orlando. It's similar to Uber. On their website, Lyft is able to give you a price quote when you enter your "to" & "from" locations but I'm looking for people who have actually used it & a review about the service.


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Ok--Dreams Unlimited seems like the best option, but their tickets doesn't include Universal's version of the FP to skip lines, correct?


----------



## macraven

Rose DiVerona said:


> Ok--Dreams Unlimited seems like the best option, but their tickets doesn't include Universal's version of the FP to skip lines, correct?



_DU is really good.
the express is not included unless you buy it.

DU has the package with the park tickets included but not the express.
that would be another add on._


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Is there a way to add that on? I don't even see the option on the DU site. Thanks!


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Oh, I see--you can purchase that separately on Universal's website.


----------



## macraven

_yes, easy peasy_


----------



## FlyersStink

Last summer, we used Uber to get from Wilderness Lodge to get to Universal.  Honestly, it was the easiest right that I've ever taken on Disney property. I requested a driver, and he was there within five minutes. It was my first Uber ride, so I was nervous to take my wife and five year old daughter. It was perfect, though!

Our driver was actually a Mears driver as well. He explained that he does this to make extra money, as he keep more of what he makes driving his own car. Plus, I saw that the car was a lot cleaner, as he was taking care of his own car and his money depended on it. 

I will be using it this year, too, from AKL to Universal.  The estimated cost is $20 each way. In my experience, this is a lot cheaper than a cab. 

 If you are interested in trying Huber, you will get a free ride when you downloaded for the first time. If you would use my code, it will get me $20 for a trip as well. Here's the code to get your free $20 ride...  tomf239

I hope that this helps!


----------



## rpm0494

Just got back from Disney (May 7 to 12, 2015) and stayed at the Yacht Club. We had tickets for one day at Universal. I knew we could take a Mears taxi (parked right out front) but thought I would ask the concierge if there was an alternate way to get to Universal. She suggested the Mears shuttle, which I called. They said round trip price would be $60 (which you pay the driver up front) and they give you a voucher for your return trip. You simply call when you are ready to return and they will pick you up (15 minutes after the hour). However, when we were ready to return (at 3:40), the Mears rep said a shuttle could not pick us up until 5:15. After several long days at Disney resorts and a long day at Universal, we were very tired and wanted to return asap, but the rep said the first available shuttle was at 5:15. I think the problem is the shuttle picks up guests at several Disney resorts (we also stopped at Beach Club and Boardwalk), so the return trip goes to whomever calls first to be picked up and the 4:15 shuttle was already full. There were PLENTY of Mears taxis at Universal, but they wouldn't accept our return voucher. So we had to to pay for a taxi. By the way the cost was $41.00 (not including the tip). So keep that in mind if you do decide to utilize the shuttle.  I would suggest that you call for a return pickup at least one hour (or more) before you intend to leave Universal.


----------



## Yorkie2011

Just got back too.   Used Uber to get from CBR to the Royal Pacific.  Took 5 minutes to arrive and cost $13!  This was at 6:30am but the return journey the following day at 4pm was only $14.  Amazing savings compared to Mears.

Also used Uber to get from CBR to the Walmart on Vineland, the fair was $7-8 each way.

And what you do you know... Our first driver's primary job was Grounds and Maintenance at Disney!


----------



## MeridAriel

This will actually be the first trip that we won't be needing a bus. My travel partner will be driving (we meet at the hotel from different cities), so we will have a car! Does anyone know about parking? How far is it?


----------



## beldred

Does anyone know if the taxi vans can take 9 people? I saw on this thread where someone mentioned taking the van with 8 people. We'll have 4 adults, 3 teens, and 2 kids (11 & 8). I was hoping to use Uber, but even their UberXL only carries up to 6 people. We like to avoid the large Mears shuttle. Too many bad reports and don't want to be locked into their schedule. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_private car service Tony Hinds, has a 10 passenger vehicle._


----------



## jrtoastyman

The first post ought to be updated to reflect Uber as an option. In my mind, it's also the best option, and it's not a close call.


----------



## Moonwolf

I have a quick parking question. I have an annual pass so I get free parking at the parks. My friend wants to take the car to visit some family one afternoon. Will she be able to leave then come back without having to repay for parking?


----------



## CodeGoddess

jrtoastyman said:


> The first post ought to be updated to reflect Uber as an option. In my mind, it's also the best option, and it's not a close call.



As I was reading through this thread I was wondering why Uber wasn't mentioned in the OP. Have loved using it in other cities so glad to know it's a reliable option in Orlando too.


----------



## pcstang

Moonwolf said:


> I have a quick parking question. I have an annual pass so I get free parking at the parks. My friend wants to take the car to visit some family one afternoon. Will she be able to leave then come back without having to repay for parking?


Yes, just keep the receipt in the car so she can show it.


----------



## FoodieFriend

FYI Disney Tourist blog covered the usage of Uber in WDW. I had hoped he would do a trip with Lyft to compare, but he's stuck with Uber ever since trying it, especially to get to early morning reservations at MK. If anyone has heard about Lyft service in WDW, I would appreciate info on that. Thank you!


----------



## dseth

I'm traveling with nine other relatives.  We want to go over to Universal for one day.  Uber seems to be our best priced option even if we have to take different cars.  Is the cost a total cost or is it an individual cost/per person?
How many cars would we need for 10 peeps?
TIA


----------



## Not My Fault!

dseth said:


> I'm traveling with nine other relatives.  We want to go over to Universal for one day.  Uber seems to be our best priced option even if we have to take different cars.  Is the cost a total cost or is it an individual cost/per person?
> How many cars would we need for 10 peeps?
> TIA


It's a car/trip cost, not individual. For a day trip I assume you're not bringing bags & luggage. You can ask for a larger SUV or van type vehicle, but you'll likely need at least 2 vehicles.


----------



## keahgirl8

I noticed that DU does still have the part ticket w/ transportation available for $165. Has anyone done this?

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/#rt


----------



## jimandami

keahgirl8 said:


> I noticed that DU does still have the part ticket w/ transportation available for $165. Has anyone done this?
> 
> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/#rt



We have used this option a couple times and it was fine.  However, it used to be that when pricing it out, the transport was essentially free.  The last time I checked, though, they had raised the price so it didn't save money at all.  We found Uber to much more convenient.


----------



## macraven

CodeGoddess said:


> As I was reading through this thread I was wondering why Uber wasn't mentioned in the OP. Have loved using it in other cities so glad to know it's a reliable option in Orlando too.




_it wasn't mentioned here as the thread was started over 5 years ago.
what the options were at that time were't around at the time bonny started the thread.

not all original creators of threads come back to update from the start when the thread has gone on this long.


it is always best to start from the end of a thread and work backward to find current info.

_


----------



## keahgirl8

jimandami said:


> We have used this option a couple times and it was fine.  However, it used to be that when pricing it out, the transport was essentially free.  The last time I checked, though, they had raised the price so it didn't save money at all.  We found Uber to much more convenient.



It's less than $20 for transportation with this option.

Can you tell me what your experience was like getting it from DU?  Is is a Mears bus?


----------



## jimandami

keahgirl8 said:


> It's less than $20 for transportation with this option.
> 
> Can you tell me what your experience was like getting it from DU?  Is is a Mears bus?



Yes, it was a Mears bus.  Our pickup experiences were all good and the drivers were on time (you call to schedule your pick a day or two ahead of time).  When you arrive at Uni, the driver will give you a card with a phone number and you call that number at least 2 hours in advance of the time you wish to be picked up from Universal.  The only problem with the return trip is that there are often travelers from several resorts and if you are unlucky, it can take quite a while to get back to your resort.  They sometimes pick up people from Sea World on the return trip as well.


----------



## gem21

Re-posting from the Transportation Board since I didn't get an answer...

So we are thinking about using Uber to get to Universal while staying at WDW...

Quick question though; while we will have access to wifi to ask for a ride (from the room or from Universal) we will not have wifi/data access during the ride. I can't find a direct answer via Uber but will this be an issue? We are Canadian and if I have to pay for data it would end up being cheaper to just use Mears.


----------



## pcstang

gem21 said:


> Re-posting from the Transportation Board since I didn't get an answer...
> 
> So we are thinking about using Uber to get to Universal while staying at WDW...
> 
> Quick question though; while we will have access to wifi to ask for a ride (from the room or from Universal) we will not have wifi/data access during the ride. I can't find a direct answer via Uber but will this be an issue? We are Canadian and if I have to pay for data it would end up being cheaper to just use Mears.


You will at an USO hotel or in universal parks. Not sure about WDW.


----------



## gem21

pcstang said:


> You will at an USO hotel or in universal parks. Not sure about WDW.



I assume you mean there is wifi at Universal (and not that I will need data? It's a little unclear sorry) of which I am aware of, and there is wifi all over Disney too. We are not styaing at Universal, simply going there from Disney two days and then going back in the evenings. My questions was if I don't have wifi/internet access during the ride is that okay.


----------



## pcstang

gem21 said:


> I assume you mean there is wifi at Universal (and not that I will need data? It's a little unclear sorry) of which I am aware of, and there is wifi all over Disney too. We are not styaing at Universal, simply going there from Disney two days and then going back in the evenings. My questions was if I don't have wifi/internet access during the ride is that okay.


I used uber in Dallas. I didn't "need" wifi during the drive to and from my pickup and drop off points.


----------



## JOCAmom

Does anyone know if Tony Hinds does a grocery stop?   I thought I read it in the thread somewhere but now I can't find it.


----------



## macraven

_yes, he does a grocery stop
no extra charge for that._


----------



## JOCAmom

macraven said:


> _yes, he does a grocery stop
> no extra charge for that._



Thank you macraven.


----------



## macraven

_glad to help_


----------



## JOCAmom

macraven.... I ended up booking Tony and I still can't get over his price.  The absolute cheapest price I have ever been quoted for 7 people.


----------



## macraven

JOCAmom said:


> macraven.... I ended up booking Tony and I still can't get over his price.  The absolute cheapest price I have ever been quoted for 7 people.




_i know.
that was the reason i started using him.
now after these years, i stay with him as he is a gem and extremely dependable.
he is a very likeable man.

normally, he gives you the time he will pick you up.
but, he always arrives 15 minutes early so he will be on time for you.
he doesn't expect you to be outside your hotel early as he knows he is there early.

also, he meets you at the baggage carousel.
he will have an ipad with your last name on it at the bottom of the escalator.
he parks inside the airport so you don't have any distance to walk.
he doesn't pass that cost he pays for parking to any passengers._


----------



## JOCAmom

macraven said:


> _i know.
> that was the reason i started using him.
> now after these years, i stay with him as he is a gem and extremely dependable.
> he is a very likeable man.
> 
> normally, he gives you the time he will pick you up.
> but, he always arrives 15 minutes early so he will be on time for you.
> he doesn't expect you to be outside your hotel early as he knows he is there early.
> 
> also, he meets you at the baggage carousel.
> he will have an ipad with your last name on it at the bottom of the escalator.
> he parks inside the airport so you don't have any distance to walk.
> he doesn't pass that cost he pays for parking to any passengers._



Thank you for all the info.   I'll post back after our trip...only 30 more days!


----------



## thewelts

I just booked Tony for our trip in December. He quoted $100 for 2 trips (MCO to Universal Hard Rock and then Hard Rock to WDW with a grocery stop).

Here is my question... Do you tip or is this a flat rate price? I'm guessing that we will pay $50+$10 tip for trip #1 and then $50+$10 tip for trip #2. 

Also, do you know if Tony accepts credit card payments?

Thanks!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Does Uber pick you up at your resort?  Thinking about using them for a both ways trip to Universal.  Will they pick us up at All Star Sports and also later return us there?  I was not sure they could get "in" to the resort to pick us up.
I've never used Uber and I'm nervous about it.  Mears seems too high for 3 people.


----------



## Kivara

thewelts said:


> I just booked Tony for our trip in December. He quoted $100 for 2 trips (MCO to Universal Hard Rock and then Hard Rock to WDW with a grocery stop).
> 
> Here is my question... Do you tip or is this a flat rate price? I'm guessing that we will pay $50+$10 tip for trip #1 and then $50+$10 tip for trip #2.
> 
> Also, do you know if Tony accepts credit card payments?
> 
> Thanks!



You pay the full $100 on the first trip. We paid the full amount plus tip, on the return to airport trip, we just paid him a tip. I have heard that he accepts credit cards, but I've only used cash, sorry I'm no help there.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Looking at using Uber or Mears for a group of 7. Does Uber have a lot of the larger vehicles in Orlando or would we need to do two smaller ones?


----------



## macraven

Tony does


----------



## JOCAmom

macraven......I cannot rave enough about Tony and his service.   We got to Orlando 10 minutes early and the driver had already called to let us know he was there.  And his driver kept a smile and climbed under the seat to help my  daughter adjust the infant seat in the van (extra tip of course).   He is my go to guy for our next vacation.


----------



## macraven

Tony is a gem
Great to hear you enjoyed his service

If one of his drivers
did the first leg, then tony will likely do the return trip

Tell tony I said hi
I'll see him later in the week again

He is a shinning star


----------



## wdwrule

We have never been to Universal....always WDW. Next year during our week at WDW, we're thinking of having one day at universal. Which method of transportation is the cheapest round trip from a Disney resort to universal?  I keep seeing Tony Hinds mentioned. What are his rates?  It would be for four people. Thanks!


----------



## StepByStep

I just sent an email to Tony.  I googled him and found this website:
http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We used Uber for the first time ever, and went to Universal from All Star Sports.  We had a great experience with it.  For the trip there, it took maybe 10 minutes for them to get there and pick us up.  And when leaving, it took maybe 4 minutes for them to get there to pick us up.  It was awesome.  We had the credit for the trip there so no cost, and the trip back was just 14 dollars.  We loved Uber, we would definitely use them again.  So easy and much cheaper than Mears.  I loved that we did not have to set up a pickup hours in advance.


----------



## 22Tink

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We used Uber for the first time ever, and went to Universal from All Star Sports.  We had a great experience with it.  For the trip there, it took maybe 10 minutes for them to get there and pick us up.  And when leaving, it took maybe 4 minutes for them to get there to pick us up.  It was awesome.  We had the credit for the trip there so no cost, and the trip back was just 14 dollars.  We loved Uber, we would definitely use them again.  So easy and much cheaper than Mears.  I loved that we did not have to set up a pickup hours in advance.


I'm glad to hear this! I'm planning on using uber for our trip next month to get to universal from Pop. What time in the morning did you order the ride? And about how long was the drive? Thanks?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

22Tink said:


> I'm glad to hear this! I'm planning on using uber for our trip next month to get to universal from Pop. What time in the morning did you order the ride? And about how long was the drive? Thanks?


We walked to the front lobby and I ordered the ride on the Uber App at about 8am, so they picked us up at about 10 minutes later.  It was about a 20min or less ride.  It's a long walk into Universal though, so plan for some time for that.


----------



## CodeGoddess

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We walked to the front lobby and I ordered the ride on the Uber App at about 8am, so they picked us up at about 10 minutes later.  It was about a 20min or less ride.  It's a long walk into Universal though, so plan for some time for that.



How long did it take you gate to gate?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

CodeGoddess said:


> How long did it take you gate to gate?


I really do not know.  We went from where they dropped us off, through all the escalator areas, security, citywalk area, then walked to Universal Studios gate to purchase tickets.


----------



## spottycotty

Do you pay cash for uber or do u need to register a card on the app?


----------



## CodeGoddess

spottycotty said:


> Do you pay cash for uber or do u need to register a card on the app?



Uber is credit card only. When you sign up for an account you put your CC on there for billing. Everything is automatic through the app so you don't even need to give the driver your card. After you get out of the car the Uber app will prompt you if you would like to leave a tip.


----------



## larissawbb

Has anyone heard of or used Angel Luxury Transportation to get from Universal to Disney and back? I ran across their webpage and the pricing seems fair but there aren't a lot of reviews.


----------



## EvilDrPorkchop21

There seems to be some confusion on Uber pricing here, but to give you an idea, a couple weeks ago we went from Wilderness Lodge lobby to the Universal guest drop-off for $23.85. Honestly I felt that was extremely reasonable. Our driver picked us up in his nice clean SUV. We hit traffic on the main route and he used an alternative route to avoid racking up a tab. Was also very informative and gave us some good information. Also everything was charged directly to my credit card (if you use AMEX you get double points), super easy.

The walk to the gate from the drop-off was probably 5-10 minutes or so. They have moving walkways to make it easier.


----------



## FoodieFriend

EvilDrPorkchop21 said:


> There seems to be some confusion on Uber pricing here, but to give you an idea, a couple weeks ago we went from Wilderness Lodge lobby to the Universal guest drop-off for $23.85. Honestly I felt that was extremely reasonable. Our driver picked us up in his nice clean SUV. We hit traffic on the main route and he used an alternative route to avoid racking up a tab. Was also very informative and gave us some good information. Also everything was charged directly to my credit card (if you use AMEX you get double points), super easy.
> 
> The walk to the gate from the drop-off was probably 5-10 minutes or so. They have moving walkways to make it easier.



Thanks for the pic. I'm glad you got an SUV for your UberX ride. for mine, i got a Prius for 4 "full" sized adults. we got there for around $20 but we were NOT comfortable. after that, my group insisted on using UberXL which was a little more for the trip to/from BLT to the Universal area (around $35 each way). especially on the return trip to our hotel with shopping bags, it was MUCH more pleasant in a roomier vehicle.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I'm currently debating between Uber and Mears for a ride from All-Star Music to Universal on a Sunday in early Jan. It seems like Uber would be cheaper, quick and more convenient. But as a college-aged, solo female, I can't help but have some hesitations about safety...Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## EvilDrPorkchop21

theworldneedscolor said:


> I'm currently debating between Uber and Mears for a ride from All-Star Music to Universal on a Sunday in early Jan. It seems like Uber would be cheaper, quick and more convenient. But as a college-aged, solo female, I can't help but have some hesitations about safety...Am I worrying over nothing?


Do what makes you feel safe, thats probably the most important factor when on vacation. In my opinion, the population of Uber drivers vs Mears is probably the same. I cant imagine your odds of encountering a less than ideal driver is less than equal across both of those options.

If it makes you feel better Uber does have a higher tier available, which requires the drivers to have a higher tier "luxury" automobile. I've found when utilizing this service that the drivers are usually much better than any other service as they are typically professional drivers, as opposed to those who might just be driving for extra income.


----------



## keahgirl8

EvilDrPorkchop21 said:


> Do what makes you feel safe, thats probably the most important factor when on vacation. In my opinion, the population of Uber drivers vs Mears is probably the same. I cant imagine your odds of encountering a less than ideal driver is less than equal across both of those options.



I don't think she's necessarily talking about safety as far as driving ability.


----------



## angierae

theworldneedscolor said:


> I'm currently debating between Uber and Mears for a ride from All-Star Music to Universal on a Sunday in early Jan. It seems like Uber would be cheaper, quick and more convenient. But as a college-aged, solo female, I can't help but have some hesitations about safety...Am I worrying over nothing?



I don't think you're worried about nothing.

I would never get into an Uber alone.  I would never get into a cab alone.   http://sfist.com/2015/10/16/last_night_my_uber_driver_said_he_w.php


----------



## Kivara

OMGosh! Angierae, I just read that post...SCARY! Thanks for sharing that. So many times, we hear companies pledge that they only hire professionals and do background check, and this is a nice wake-up call that we should all watch out for our own safety, and not just blindly follow what is told to us.

I have never used Uber, so I can't give any feedback about them. And I'm sure other companies have these problems as well...just a good reminder to us all!


----------



## keahgirl8

angierae said:


> I don't think you're worried about nothing.
> 
> I would never get into an Uber alone.  I would never get into a cab alone.   http://sfist.com/2015/10/16/last_night_my_uber_driver_said_he_w.php



Thanks for sharing.  As a solo traveler, I have to think about these things as well.


----------



## angierae

Kivara said:


> OMGosh! Angierae, I just read that post...SCARY! Thanks for sharing that. So many times, we hear companies pledge that they only hire professionals and do background check, and this is a nice wake-up call that we should all watch out for our own safety, and not just blindly follow what is told to us.
> 
> I have never used Uber, so I can't give any feedback about them. And I'm sure other companies have these problems as well...just a good reminder to us all!



Oh, definitely.  It's not _just_ an Uber problem, but it's certainly something people should keep in mind when travelling alone.


----------



## Anthony Linkens

Just went to Universal the other day and used Mers..  I would recommend using Uber instead!


----------



## Anthony Linkens

keahgirl8 said:


> What makes you say that?



I called to book three separate reservations, one from all star, wilderness lodge and contemporary.  They said the bus would not be the same because the bus goes right from the hotel to Universal.  Ok..  

The bus to all star was so late the person there took a cab.  The contemporary bus showed up 15 minutes late in an unmarked bus, stayed for like 5 minutes and left without ever saying who they were.  The person who was waiting called after a bit more time and mears sent a cab.  The bus at wilderness lodge showed up 30 minutes late then stopped at 4 more hotels and sea world before finally going to Universal!  We all ended up taking uber back with very good luck.


----------



## jenseib

Anthony Linkens said:


> I called to book three separate reservations, one from all star, wilderness lodge and contemporary.  They said the bus would not be the same because the bus goes right from the hotel to Universal.  Ok..
> 
> The bus to all star was so late the person there took a cab.  The contemporary bus showed up 15 minutes late in an unmarked bus, stayed for like 5 minutes and left without ever saying who they were.  The person who was waiting called after a bit more time and mears sent a cab.  The bus at wilderness lodge showed up 30 minutes late then stopped at 4 more hotels and sea world before finally going to Universal!  We all ended up taking uber back with very good luck.



Thats not normal


----------



## vicarrieous

Does anyone know if UberFamily is available in Orlando? We would need a booster and carseat for our transportation and wondered if Uber is even a possibility.


----------



## Brenda Kim

Just used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle this week.  It is a converted Mears shuttle a little bigger than a mini van it has the Universal logo on the doors.  I received a text message upon arrival at the airport telling me where it would pick me up, it will be on level one and all the spaces are numbered.  It was really easy to find.  They even called me to see if I was having issues since it took 45 minutes to get my luggage.  It picks up on both the A and B side depending on your airline.  The day I was leaving I got a text message that I was confirmed for 4:45 PM my flight was at 7:20 PM.  I was waiting at 4:30 PM saw 3 shuttles come and go, by 5 PM was wondering where my shuttle was.  The next one came to drop off some guests at 5:10 and a fabulous porter at the Cabana Bay where I stayed had the driver check to see what happened.  I guess I was forgotten, which is par for the course of my life.  The driver then made a phone call and told me to hop in.  He took me directly to the airport and dropped my off at my airlines ticket counter.  I don't know if they do that for everyone, or if they usually will just drop you off on level one.


----------



## keahgirl8

Brenda Kim said:


> Just used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle this week.  It is a converted Mears shuttle a little bigger than a mini van it has the Universal logo on the doors.  I received a text message upon arrival at the airport telling me where it would pick me up, it will be on level one and all the spaces are numbered.  It was really easy to find.  They even called me to see if I was having issues since it took 45 minutes to get my luggage.  It picks up on both the A and B side depending on your airline.  The day I was leaving I got a text message that I was confirmed for 4:45 PM my flight was at 7:20 PM.  I was waiting at 4:30 PM saw 3 shuttles come and go, by 5 PM was wondering where my shuttle was.  The next one came to drop off some guests at 5:10 and a fabulous porter at the Cabana Bay where I stayed had the driver check to see what happened.  I guess I was forgotten, which is par for the course of my life.  The driver then made a phone call and told me to hop in.  He took me directly to the airport and dropped my off at my airlines ticket counter.  I don't know if they do that for everyone, or if they usually will just drop you off on level one.



Is this just from the airport though?


----------



## Brenda Kim

keahgirl8 said:


> Is this just from the airport though?




Yes only to and from Orlando airport MCO.


----------



## angierae

Brenda Kim said:


> Just used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle this week.  It is a converted Mears shuttle a little bigger than a mini van it has the Universal logo on the doors.  I received a text message upon arrival at the airport telling me where it would pick me up, it will be on level one and all the spaces are numbered.  It was really easy to find.  They even called me to see if I was having issues since it took 45 minutes to get my luggage.  It picks up on both the A and B side depending on your airline.  The day I was leaving I got a text message that I was confirmed for 4:45 PM my flight was at 7:20 PM.  I was waiting at 4:30 PM saw 3 shuttles come and go, by 5 PM was wondering where my shuttle was.  The next one came to drop off some guests at 5:10 and a fabulous porter at the Cabana Bay where I stayed had the driver check to see what happened.  I guess I was forgotten, which is par for the course of my life.  The driver then made a phone call and told me to hop in.  He took me directly to the airport and dropped my off at my airlines ticket counter.  I don't know if they do that for everyone, or if they usually will just drop you off on level one.



This is reminding me that they wanted me to call and confirm my flight times/airline once I got that booked, so I should do that.


----------



## Brenda Kim

angierae said:


> This is reminding me that they wanted me to call and confirm my flight times/airline once I got that booked, so I should do that.




Yes you should and I had to update them twice since American Airlines cancelled my flight a month before my trip.  So if your flight # changes update them as well.


----------



## CrazyDreamer

We used Mears on our last trip, and it was fine but we felt constricted by the time for pick up (to be fair, this was our own fault - we could have chosen a later time) and spent the whole day reminding ourselves "okay we need to make sure we're out and waiting by such-and-such..."

This time we're renting a car and driving over for the day, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## keahgirl8

CrazyDreamer said:


> We used Mears on our last trip, and it was fine but we felt constricted by the time for pick up (to be fair, this was our own fault - we could have chosen a later time) and spent the whole day reminding ourselves "okay we need to make sure we're out and waiting by such-and-such..."
> 
> This time we're renting a car and driving over for the day, so we'll see how that goes!



I'm still debating.  I don't really want to hassle with driving, but the idea of coming and going as I want to sounds kind of good.  Can anyone who has done this tell me how it is?  Traffic, parking, etc.? I have honestly never rented a car on a Disney trip.  I always use their transportation.


----------



## FoodieFriend

I've used Disney transportation on our last two visits to WDW & used the shuttle recommended by the Disney concierge which I found out last year was Mears. I really felt rushed when calling for pick up. This most recent trip we decided to use Uber & it was much more pleasant. There's usually a driver nearby & we only had about a 15 minute wait going either to Universal or back to Disney and it ended up being a lot cheaper than the Mears shuttle per person. It was a better option than driving a rental car in an unfamiliar area, IMHO. I guess it would depend on how many ppl you're traveling with because that could determine what size vehicle you would need. We were 4 adults/no kids which would've been $200 or so for two round trip visits to the universal area where we ended paying 4 drivers $84 total just for the ride including tips plus $20 credits for 3 of 4 rides. if i was more experienced, i think we could've gotten the rides for $64. i got confused & didn't get to use one of my $20 credits on the 4th ride. all drivers were courteous & friendly & we always felt safe.


----------



## FoodieFriend

IckyMickey said:


> Just wondering how you had so many credits?  I love credits!



there were 4 us traveling together, so upon sign up with Uber, they give you a code to give out to others. when the others in my group signed up for Uber & used my code, I got a credit for each person that signed up under me.


----------



## bjscheel

Anybody still using regular taxi?  I'm considering sending just DH and DD14 to Universal so she can see HP stuff but we won't have to pay for 1 day tix for all 4 of us (DD17 and I will be looking forward to using their FP that day!).  I think it would be easiest for him to just walk up to a taxi whenever he's ready and not be using an app...I assume he would be able to find one outside POR and outside Universal still?


----------



## macraven

_you can be directed to a taxi at the darkside.
plenty of taxis wait in their section for the next fare.

it is at the end of city walk, signs will direct you where to go._


----------



## cindyfan

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm still debating.  I don't really want to hassle with driving, but the idea of coming and going as I want to sounds kind of good.  Can anyone who has done this tell me how it is?  Traffic, parking, etc.? I have honestly never rented a car on a Disney trip.  I always use their transportation.


I'm also considering renting a car for the day. Anyone able to give us the run down on how that would work? And what's traffic like etc.


----------



## cindyfan

Has anyone used Tony for a ride from a WDW resort to Universal?  I'm trying to get an idea of cost for a single day trip. I will be traveling solo. Thanks


----------



## Alicatt

I just back from my Disney trip and I used Murray Hill transportation again. I would recommend again. It was $110 RT from POR to universal and that included to booster seats and travel for 6. John was a few minutes early both ways. He was courteous and friendly. The mini van was clean.


----------



## cindyfan

Alicatt said:


> I just back from my Disney trip and I used Murray Hill transportation again. I would recommend again. It was $110 RT from POR to universal and that included to booster seats and travel for 6. John was a few minutes early both ways. He was courteous and friendly. The mini van was clean.


I am curious on the pricing..... I tried to look up rates on the web site and only got transportation to and from the airport.  I am looking for round trip for the day to Universal from POR.  Can you break down that cost?  and did you have to call or email to get the quote and reservation?


----------



## Meriweather

for the first time, we used uber......$25 rt


----------



## Dollyrar

Just back from a trip and we used Tony Hinds for the first time for our airport trips each way. We got Tony on our return trip but on our first trip had a guy named Rick pick us up, both lovely fellas and both had a great knowledge of UK Soccer, so I was in my element talking away with them!
They both laughed when I said that Macraven had recommended us... I guess they hear that a lot now! 
Highly recommended and we've already booked again with Tony for our next trip in October this year.


----------



## macraven

Happy to hear you liked the company!
Tony and his employees are wonderful

My only concern is I haven't booked my fall needs with them yet 

That's on my list for today to do


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I just used the SuperStar Shuttle and had a great experience.  We checked in at the Universal Store, headed to get our baggage and waited for the shuttle driver for less than 5 minutes.  They texted when they arrived, but I didn't see it (still in airplane mode, lol).  We got a confirmation text the day before we left for the time, and a text when the driver arrived 5 minutes early.  He dropped us each off at our airline gate (there were 3 groups on the shuttle).  I might have paid a little more ($35/each round trip), but with only 2 of us, and my hating complicated things on vacation, it was worth it to me to have it easy.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Just got back and had a great experience with Uber. Almost no wait and the cost was usually 11-15 per trip. I think we had one surge pricing during rush hour when we had a family get sick and head back to the room early.


----------



## macraven

How much did you get hit exta for the surge price ?


----------



## CodeGoddess

macraven said:


> How much did you get hit exta for the surge price ?


2x so it was like $24 if I remember right


----------



## macraven

_$24 is not a bad price.

i've read some stories that peeps got hit with a surge pricing period and ended up paying close to $80 ......

glad you weren't taken advantage of._


----------



## CodeGoddess

macraven said:


> _$24 is not a bad price.
> 
> i've read some stories that peeps got hit with a surge pricing period and ended up paying close to $80 ......
> 
> glad you weren't taken advantage of._


Most of the time with Uber if you wait 15 minutes or so surge pricing will drop. We have used Uber a lot in other cities and it's always been great.


----------



## macraven

I know uber is popular but I'm staying with private car service
It works for me


----------



## kyle3423

If you go to the Concierge at your Disney Resort, they will set you up with a Mears shuttle (nice and comfy large conversion van) for $21 per person round trip. They pick you up and drop you off right at the front door of your resort, give you a confirmation number, and a phone number to call 2 hours before you're ready to come back to your resort. It worked out perfect for us.


----------



## cleverclovers

kyle3423 said:


> If you go to the Concierge at your Disney Resort, they will set you up with a Mears shuttle (nice and comfy large conversion van) for $21 per person round trip. They pick you up and drop you off right at the front door of your resort, give you a confirmation number, and a phone number to call 2 hours before you're ready to come back to your resort. It worked out perfect for us.


Do they have shuttles with infant car seats?  Will be traveling with 13 mo old.


----------



## CodeGoddess

cleverclovers said:


> Do they have shuttles with infant car seats?  Will be traveling with 13 mo old.



I was talking to our driver one day and he said they are getting ready to implement uber family in Orlando where they have car seats. Might be an option also if Mears doesn't.


----------



## thegajone

This has probably been answered and I apologize if it has, but that's a lot of backreading! When you use Uber to travel to Universal Studios, where do you get dropped off?

I've used Uber about a hundred times in my travels and always been satisfied. I can't imagine there being a cheaper or more convenient option to travel to and from a WDW resort and US for 4 or fewer adults.

Edit: just went ahead and searched for it myself on Google. I guess you get dropped off near the main hub there before going through security. There's some good info here on the travel procedures: http://orlandoinformer.com/universal/parking-transportation/


----------



## CodeGoddess

thegajone said:


> This has probably been answered and I apologize if it has, but that's a lot of backreading! When you use Uber to travel to Universal Studios, where do you get dropped off?
> 
> I've used Uber about a hundred times in my travels and always been satisfied. I can't imagine there being a cheaper or more convenient option to travel to and from a WDW resort and US for 4 or fewer adults.
> 
> Edit: just went ahead and searched for it myself on Google. I guess you get dropped off near the main hub there before going through security. There's some good info here on the travel procedures: http://orlandoinformer.com/universal/parking-transportation/



Yea it was very close to the security check gates. We really liked it and plan to use Uber again next year.


----------



## FoodieFriend

We got dropped off at what I believe is the typical drop off area. The Mears Shuttle drops off at the same place. It's like a big loop and when you get out of the car, you take the escalators up to the security area then it opens to CityWalk.


----------



## hollybearsmom

If the family is staying at uni but I plan on Disney four days would I be better off renting a car?


----------



## macraven

Are you looking for convenience or saving money?

Take a taxi each day which could be about $80 with tips 

Use uber each day and pay less than taxi 
Estimated cost for uber unknown but less than a taxi

Rent a car for 4 days and pay for Disney and overnight universal hotel parking

Or rent a car from universal hotel desk in the morning for day only to avoid parking fee at the hotel 
Repeat for other days for your wdw visits and only have to pay for parking at the Disney parks.

i would use private car service so I would not have to deal with driving early morning or late at night, or deal with parking fees and gas a rental up, and would plan a schedule in advance so no waiting for my destination times


----------



## keishashadow

uberfarefinder.com

easy to get the estimate which includes any surge pricing that may be in effect.

i've yet to have a ride go over the estimate in several different cities

we rent a car in Orlando but uber is nice option to have for nights' out without worrying as to who will be the designated driver


----------



## hollybearsmom

Is there a chance that they wouldn't have a rental at front desk one day?  Any resorts not charge parking fee?


----------



## Kivara

All 4 Uni hotels charge for parking, as does the CityWalk garage. I've never rented a car before, so I can't answer your other Q


----------



## schumigirl

All resorts charge for parking. Cabana Bay is slightly cheaper than other 3. 

I doubt they would run out of rentals, there are alternate places nearby that even if they did I'm sure they would be able to accommodate you somehow.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

delete


----------



## jenseib

ITALIANNYC said:


> I am going MDW. I assume uber is the way to go? I was gonna just cab it or attempt to find a bus to get shuttled.



what's MDW?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Delete


----------



## thegajone

ITALIANNYC said:


> I am going MDW. I assume uber is the way to go? I was gonna just cab it or attempt to find a bus to get shuttled.



While I've never used Uber to go to Universal specifically, I have used it close to 100 times in my other travels and have always found it to be a better and cheaper alternative to those you've listed. I'll be using Uber to travel to and from WDW in early May so I can let you know how that goes. If you're a new user and someone refers you, I believe each of you will get $15 off your next ride -- at least that was the promotion as of a month ago.


----------



## starousse

Anyone use Uber from WDW Resort to Universal? How much did it cost you?


----------



## CarlaT

How exactly do you use Uber? Use the website or is there an app for the phone? Never used Uber before. I will also be needing transportation from a Disney resort to Universal for 2 nights and back to Disney again.


----------



## macraven

There is a great thread in the transportation forum

RideShareRob created the thread and is a driver for uber 

It will answer questions you had not even thought about


----------



## qv09vvp

Hi -joining in.  great thread!     I'm also wondering if renting a car for our 2 universal days would be cost beneficial .


----------



## macraven

If gas, rental, and parking fees total up to less than other options, it's a consideration


----------



## Meril

Do anyone know if the taxi fares are higher at night? I was trying to estimate when coming back from USO to a Disney's resort after HHN.


----------



## thegajone

CarlaT said:


> How exactly do you use Uber? Use the website or is there an app for the phone? Never used Uber before. I will also be needing transportation from a Disney resort to Universal for 2 nights and back to Disney again.



I just used Uber to travel from Art of Animation to Universal and back this past Thursday. It was $21.59 to go to Universal at about 8:30 AM with surge pricing, and only $13.56 on the return trip with no surge pricing. This was to take 4 people each way, so if you split the fare, it's pretty cheap. For us it was even cheaper than that; I referred my dad to Uber, which gave each of us 1 free ride worth up to $15. So we paid just over 6 bucks to go there, and nothing to come back. Really can't beat that.

All you do is download the app, setup a username and password, link a credit card, and then tell it where you want to be picked up. Once you do that, there are a couple options. One is "fare estimate", which will give you an estimate for your trip. If you go back, there is another button saying "request uberX"; you press that button, and it'll tell you how long it'll take the driver to arrive (almost always less than 10 minutes on Disney or Universal property). In the meantime, you tell the app where you want to be dropped off. After this, it'll tell you the driver's name and give you a description of their vehicle so you can keep an eye out for it. As it approaches, just wave them down and tell them who you are (they'll tell you who they are as well) and hop in. After the trip is finished, your credit card is automatically charged for the fare of the trip. Be warned that if you wish to tip the driver, you have to give them cash; there is no way to tip through the app.

I hope this helps.


----------



## CarlaT

thegajone said:


> I just used Uber to travel from Art of Animation to Universal and back this past Thursday. It was $21.59 to go to Universal at about 8:30 AM with surge pricing, and only $13.56 on the return trip with no surge pricing. This was to take 4 people each way, so if you split the fare, it's pretty cheap. For us it was even cheaper than that; I referred my dad to Uber, which gave each of us 1 free ride worth up to $15. So we paid just over 6 bucks to go there, and nothing to come back. Really can't beat that.
> 
> All you do is download the app, setup a username and password, link a credit card, and then tell it where you want to be picked up. Once you do that, there are a couple options. One is "fare estimate", which will give you an estimate for your trip. If you go back, there is another button saying "request uberX"; you press that button, and it'll tell you how long it'll take the driver to arrive (almost always less than 10 minutes on Disney or Universal property). In the meantime, you tell the app where you want to be dropped off. After this, it'll tell you the driver's name and give you a description of their vehicle so you can keep an eye out for it. As it approaches, just wave them down and tell them who you are (they'll tell you who they are as well) and hop in. After the trip is finished, your credit card is automatically charged for the fare of the trip. Be warned that if you wish to tip the driver, you have to give them cash; there is no way to tip through the app.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thank you so much for details. There will be 3 of us. I will probably use the uber option. Can I ask which hotel you stayed at Universal? That's the next thing I will need to choose and book.


----------



## thegajone

CarlaT said:


> Thank you so much for details. There will be 3 of us. I will probably use the uber option. Can I ask which hotel you stayed at Universal? That's the next thing I will need to choose and book.



We only stayed on Disney property. We only spent 1 day at Universal, but we paid for the single-use Express Passes and easily did everything we wanted to at both parks in 1 day.


----------



## Gowans

starousse said:


> Anyone use Uber from WDW Resort to Universal? How much did it cost you?



We used it last May to and From Art of Animation to Universal.
The trips ranged from $13 to $15 each way


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

This will be our first time in 20 plus years flying into orlando. Our newest addition hates car rides. So can someone tell me my best option for our next trip? Flying into mco, then to Poly for a week. Then we need to get to RPR for a week and of course back to mco. We will have all our luggage and a car seat. There will be either 4 or 5 of us. We don't need a car on site at either place. Being easy out weighs the price.  TIA!!


----------



## macraven

_i use private car service.
you could probably get the round trip for $100 plus tip.
there are some companies that have larger vehicles and can handle 5 with luggage and car seat.

(service from poly to rpr.
rpr to mco)_


----------



## jenseib

I suggest doing Take Two transfers through Universal


----------



## luvmy2boyzz

starousse said:


> Anyone use Uber from WDW Resort to Universal? How much did it cost you?


We used Uber from Royal Pacific to Downtown Disney last year and it was $15 there and $11 back. I will be using them again this August. There is an app you can download on your phone, once I put in my destination they were there in less than 5 minutes to pick us up!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Just booked with Tony for our August trip.  Can't believe how reasonable he is!!!


----------



## bgorring

Hello - joining in. What if you have a child with you? Whether you do a Mears shuttle or taxi, I'd have to ask for a toddler car seat correct?


----------



## bgorring

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney?  Don't worry, you have a few options:
> 
> 
> *1. Rent a car *
> If you are staying at a Disney resort, the easiest option is to rent a car from the Walt Disney World Car Care Center, which is operated by Alamo and National. The Car Care Center offers a shuttle that will pick you up from any Disney hotel and take you to the Center to pick up your car. The shuttle will also drop you off at your Disney hotel after you return your car. If you wish, call the Car Care Center up to 24 hours in advance and arrange for them to send a shuttle for you. Alternatively, go to the front desk of your Disney resort about 30 minutes before your pickup time and ask them to call the Car Care Center shuttle. The phone number of the Car Care Center is (407) 824-3470.
> 
> Another location is at the Dolphin Hotel. From any of the theme parks or Downtown Disney, take a Disney bus to the Dolphin. The Alamo/National office at the Dolphin keeps short hours, but you can drop off your car to the hotel's valets after hours. The phone number of Dolphin's Alamo/National desk is (407) 934-4930.
> 
> Yet another location is Buena Vista Palace near Downtown Disney. Take a Disney bus from any of the Disney resorts to Downtown Disney. Get off at the Marketplace stop, then walk across the street to Buena Vista Palace. The phone number of Buena Vista Palace's Alamo/National desk is (407) 827-6363.
> 
> Avis, Dollar and Budget also have locations near Downtown Disney.
> 
> *Remember*...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal - currently the charge per car is $20.00.
> 
> 
> *2. Book a ride with Mears shuttle*
> Mears runs shuttles from the Disney hotels to Universal and back. You will need to make arrangements 24 hours prior though. Prices are $34 each person RT.  You can check out the website for more information: www.mearstransportation.com
> 
> *Does the cost per person include children no matter what their age?*
> When you book a shuttle, children under 3 are free and children 4-11 pay a child's rate of $27 . Anyone over 12 pays the adult rate of $34/pp. rt
> 
> *Can I book my attraction transportation online?*
> No, you will need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566, that is unless you are already using them for transportation to and from the airport then you can book the attraction portion online at the same time.
> 
> 
> *3. Taxi Cab*
> Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you.   To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.
> Taxis can run $35 -40.
> 
> *Where can I catch a cab/taxi at Universal to return to my hotel?*
> There are taxis waiting at Universal - Universal does have a taxi lane, so you can easily catch a taxi right outside of Universal Studios to get back to your resort.
> 
> *If there are more than 4 people then the cab option is a no go right? *
> Mears taxis have a capacity of 5 people, if more than 5 people in your group, they have vans available for up to 7 people.
> 
> 
> *4.  Public Transportation - Lynx Bus*
> It's strongly suggested that you not take public transit.  Yes it's cheap but it takes about two hours to get from Disney to Universal using Lynx. So...if you care how much time you spend in the parks, I would suggest Mears or a cab.
> 
> 
> Happy Travels!!


Do you know if you need a car seat (for a 4 yr old) for the shuttles? or are the shuttles like the Disney buses that shuttle you to park w/in resorts?


----------



## Queeneileen

Just did an Uber trip from Coronado Springs to Cabana Bay.  It costs $26.00 to get there and $16. back.  The driver charged me a service charge on the way over.  What is surge pricing?  Overall, I was very happy with Uber.  Even though, I think the first guy over charged me.  It was fast and easy.  Just download the app on your phone.  The hotels automatically come up.  You don't need the address.  Much cheaper than a taxi.  I started at disney and spent 2 days at Cabana Bay.  Cabana Bay was great even though it is considered the "value resort".  Entertainment at the pool and lobby.


----------



## Ratzo

Here's what I need:

I plan on spending 3 nights at Hard Rock Hotel. I will be coming from Orlando airport. I'd like the freedom to stop at a supermarket or Walmart on the way to pick up cans of soda and supplies so I don't have to pack or ship stuff to the hotel in advance, but it's not a deal killer if I can't. After 3 nights at Universal, I need to get to the Contemporary at Disney. Again, it would be nice to make a pitstop at a Walmart to get supplies especially since shipping stuff to the Contemporary can be expensive because it's a convention center. 

I'm assuming my most likely options are rent a car, Uber/Lyft, or hire a shuttle. I did the shuttle a few years ago and it worked out pretty well. They even waited while we did a run to a local Walmart. (Yes, I discussed it with them prior to the trip. I didn't spring it on them as a surprise.) I don't need or want to park a car while I'm at any of the hotels, so the car rental would literally be to get me from the airport to the Hard Rock and/or from the Hard Rock to the Contemporary. I don't want to pay for parking. I'm assuming this would be more trouble than it's worth, but I thought I'd ask if it's easy to have the rental company pick up the car from the hotel.


----------



## macraven

I do a 3 leg trip each time I am in Orlando with private car service
The one I use does free store stops 
It works for me

When I used to rent a car eons ago had to deal with parking and those fees and gas fill ups Etc

This down time took away park time with me
Did not want to deal with that 


You can rent a car from mco and drop it off at the hotel if you use the hotel car company they have onsite
For other rental companies most will drop you off back off at your hotel

This might be an option for you to consider
Rent a car again when you do Disney and another grocery stop

Take ME back to the airport for free


----------



## Ratzo

I'm trying to parse your response...



macraven said:


> I do a 3 leg trip each time I am in Orlando with private car service
> The one I use does free store stops
> It works for me



Which one do you normally use?



macraven said:


> When I used to rent a car eons ago had to deal with parking and those fees and gas fill ups Etc
> 
> This down time took away park time with me
> Did not want to deal with that



Budget and Avis have a hotel where I can drop the car off that's within a mile or two from the Hard Rock Hotel. They will drive me back to the Hard Rock after dropping off the car.



macraven said:


> You can rent a car from mco and drop it off at the hotel if you use the hotel car company they have onsite
> For other rental companies most will drop you off back off at your hotel



Yes as long as it's within 5 miles.



macraven said:


> This might be an option for you to consider
> Rent a car again when you do Disney and another grocery stop
> 
> Take ME back to the airport for free



What?


----------



## macraven

I use Tony Hinds for car service 


If you are staying onsite at Disney you can use ME free to return to the airport MCO

ME is magical express


----------



## Ratzo

macraven said:


> I use Tony Hinds for car service



Thank you. He says he stops at a Publix close to Universal Studios.



macraven said:


> If you are staying onsite at Disney you can use ME free to return to the airport MCO
> 
> ME is magical express



Yes, thank you.


----------



## macraven

If you prefer a different grocery stop, Tony will honor that

I use that Publix for my stop and find everything I need there 
Not a bad store as they carry lots of things that travelers need besides the groceries and basics


----------



## Veronique

bgorring said:


> Hello - joining in. What if you have a child with you? Whether you do a Mears shuttle or taxi, I'd have to ask for a toddler car seat correct?



I have the same question. We want to go to UNIVERSAL for a day (HP!!!) from All-Star Music. Mears website says it's 38$/adult and 28$/children... But I heard some people say 20$/21$ if you ask at your resort? Can someone confirm that?

We are 2 adults, 2 kids - 6 years old and 16 months...

I'd much prefer the UBER option (never used it yet so both husband and I would have first time promo) but anyone has any experience with uber and car seat for toddler?

Thank you everyone who shares their experiences


----------



## Ratzo

His price is $100 to get from MCO to the Hard Rock and $100 to get from the Hard Rock to The Contemporary. I think I'd be better off renting a car from Budget or Avis to get from the airport to the Hard Rock (approx $50 plus taxes) and use UberX to get from the Hard Rock to the Contemporary (approximately $30).


----------



## macraven

That's not Tony's prices


----------



## Ratzo

macraven said:


> That's not Tony's prices



Apparently it is because I asked him.


----------



## schumigirl

We have recommended Tony loads of times to our friends who do not care to drive. 

Latest was 3 days ago.

They were ALL quoted $100 round trip. Plus tip of course. 

I've met Tony through friends who got dropped off at RPR last year........what a lovely man he is.


----------



## Ratzo

schumigirl said:


> We have recommended Tony loads of times to our friends who do not care to drive.
> 
> Latest was 3 days ago.
> 
> They were ALL quoted $100 round trip. Plus tip of course.
> 
> I've met Tony through friends who got dropped off at RPR last year........what a lovely man he is.



What do you mean $100 round trip? I assumed it was one-way?


----------



## schumigirl

I mean $100 round trip......plus tip. 

Friends got picked up at MCO.....to one of the Universal or Disney hotels........then picked up again return journey.......all for $100.........tip seperate of course. Many people that post on here have had the same price.


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

Ratzo said:


> What do you mean $100 round trip? I assumed it was one-way?


We have been quoted $160 for MCO to RPR to Poly to MCO. 5 people including a car seat.


----------



## macraven

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> We have been quoted $160 for MCO to RPR to Poly to MCO. 5 people including a car seat.


For a 3 leg ride for 5 and car seat, standard fare

One round trip is less


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

macraven said:


> For a 3 leg ride for 5 and car seat, standard fare
> 
> One round trip is less


I am very happy with our quote. Just letting PP know it probably wasn't a one way fee.
Also, Tony is very quick to respond, which is worth a lot more


----------



## macraven

_like i have said before, Tony is a gem!

TellTheHubbyLater, you will enjoy riding with him.
he pays extra to park inside the airport and none of that is passed onto you.

he meets you at the bottom of the escalor with an ipad and your last name on it.
that way you will know who he is.

once he gets the cart and your luggage, you go thru the back double doors where the car is parked.
it hasn't been sitting out in the sun so it will be cool in it.

_


----------



## BrittyRo

Is Uber still running down in Orlando?


----------



## macraven

_yes it is_


----------



## tink1957

Just booked Tony for our Sept trip...this will be our 5th time using his service.  Always reliable and on time...priceless.


----------



## luvgoing2disney

Based on the good reports, I've been trying to contact Tony Hinds at the e-mail provided from his site, but they keep bouncing back to me.  Does anyone have an address they have used with success lately?


----------



## macraven

Aobh607@ gmail.com
Tony Hinds


----------



## luvgoing2disney

Thanks for the address.  I've written to Tony and he responded VERY quickly.


----------



## macraven

He has always told me if I don't hear back from him within 24 hours to call him

He is always prompt in making contact with those that call or email him

If he is driving a fare, he lets calls go to leave a message 
He returns them once he is parked and no dare in the car


----------



## wdisneyaholic

Just trying to get an idea of cost for my trip. We always drive to Orlando but we are doing a short trip and flying this time. Anyone have any idea the cost of using Tony for 5 people to sapphire falls? Round-trip?


----------



## macraven

Give Tony a call or email him

For what I pay for myself would be the same you pay for 5 in the car


----------



## wdisneyaholic

macraven said:


> Give Tony a call or email him
> 
> For what I pay for myself would be the same you pay for 5 in the car


How far in advance should I call for a early November trip?


----------



## macraven

I get so excited that I book with him when I book my flights 5 months out

Lol

Tony will do bookings a year out, a month out, a week out and the day prior to need of his services

He has others that work for him so you are always guaranteed a ride in case he is already booked

You can book now and have one less thing to deal with on your vacation planning


----------



## Gillbob316

Me and a friend are staying at Cabana Bay for a long weekend during HHN, but also doing 1 day at Disney. That said we aren't renting a car, because 80% of our trip will be spent on Universal property. But we do need to get to Disney. (Not to mention to and from the Airport)

Our plan had been to use Uber or Lyft, and from what I've researched, that shouldn't be a problem. Just wondering if anyone had any tips, or recommendations for good pickup points?

Starting at Epcot, Ending at MK. The whole flow we're going for with the day is:

Getting picked up at Cabana Bay. Dropped off at Epcot, Monorailing to MK, Picked up at MK, Dropped off back at Cabana Bay.

Any kinks in that plan? Can Uber drivers GET to Magic Kingdom, or would we have to travel back to a more neutral area like the transportation hub?


----------



## joelkfla

Gillbob316 said:


> Can Uber drivers GET to Magic Kingdom, or would we have to travel back to a more neutral area like the transportation hub?


No, you can go to either TTC or Contemporary Resort & request from there.  Pickup point at TTC is behind the taxis: when you reach the taxi stand, turn left & walk past the last taxi to the area with "15 minute parking" signs.

Please don't request your ride until you're approaching the pickup point.  If you request it from MK, the driver will probably beat you there and you may be charged a no-show cancellation fee.


----------



## bethiecow

I have a question about Tony. I booked him round trip for myself and a friend in early November. Is a $20 total tip appropriate? Should I give half the tip on the first leg and the other half on the second, or all at once on the first leg when I pay him (we will be paying in cash)? I've never so much as used a taxi before, much less a car service. Not quite sure how all of this is done!


----------



## macraven

Some people pay the tip on each segment of the transpiration

And some pay a tip all at once

I tip per ride


----------



## disneymagicgirl

i need help figuring out how to get from the GF to universal for the day with an infant. even if i bring my own carseat i wouldn't have anywhere to put it while we are in the park at universal.


----------



## macraven

Tony has car seats if you do private car service

If you use uber and bring your own car seat, you could have lost and found hold the car seat for you while in the park


----------



## Pesky

We priced Tony versus a rental car and there is no comparison!  His prices were very competitive for a 3 leg trip (MCO to USO to AKL to MCO).  And includes a stop at a grocery store!  Anyone have experience with a good grocery store near USO?  Bonus if it's in a complex with other stores in case we need something they don't have (doubtful).


----------



## macraven

I do the 3 leg ride with Tony each vacation

I do the grocery stop during the first leg of the ride

I go with a Publix that is on the way to the resort

First time I had Tony, I used his recommendation
I still use the same place for my stop

If he has time and no fare after me, he has taken me to two places so I could get spirits that were not at Publix

Let Tony know what things you need to pick up and ask him which shopping area would suit you best


----------



## disneymagicgirl

macraven said:


> Tony has car seats if you do private car service
> 
> If you use uber and bring your own car seat, you could have lost and found hold the car seat for you while in the park




I just messaged him. Thanks!

Any idea if he does port canaveral transport too?


----------



## macraven

Yes he does do port transportation


----------



## mellyf

Silly question, but I assume even at midnight, we shouldn't have a problem getting a cab at the airport?


----------



## macraven

Should be plenty there at midnight


----------



## damskipi13

I just found out that I can't book the $10 round trip SoG shuttle to Universal. Does anybody have ideas for another, CHEAP option? I am going to Universal twice during my trip.

- when I look at Mears, I'm getting quotes for $53+ each way, wayyyy more than the $34 round trip I've seen quoted elsewhere
- Uber looks to be about $20 each way
- renting a car will cost me $63 total (I'd pick it up from the airport, skipping my DME reservation)

Is the rental car the best solution? It's the cheapest I've seen even with buying gas, plus it would save some time, but is there really nothing cheaper than ~$35 round trip?


----------



## GaryDis

damskipi13 said:


> I just found out that I can't book the $10 round trip SoG shuttle to Universal. Does anybody have ideas for another, CHEAP option? I am going to Universal twice during my trip.
> 
> - when I look at Mears, I'm getting quotes for $53+ each way, wayyyy more than the $34 round trip I've seen quoted elsewhere
> - Uber looks to be about $20 each way
> - renting a car will cost me $63 total (I'd pick it up from the airport, skipping my DME reservation)
> 
> Is the rental car the best solution? It's the cheapest I've seen even with buying gas, plus it would save some time, but is there really nothing cheaper than ~$35 round trip?


If you're going twice, and your schedule can be made to fit, and not doing SoG on a package with a minimum stay, a cheaper option is to do a split stay. Not only can you get hotels close to Universal for less than most Disney hotels, but it reduces your trips between the two from four trips to just one.


----------



## damskipi13

GaryDis said:


> If you're going twice, and your schedule can be made to fit, and not doing SoG on a package with a minimum stay, a cheaper option is to do a split stay. Not only can you get hotels close to Universal for less than most Disney hotels, but it reduces your trips between the two from four trips to just one.



I do realize that, and I have looked into it, but assuming I don't do a split stay is there anything cheaper than $35 round trip from Disney to Universal?


----------



## macraven

Add $20 per visit if you rent a car for garage parking 

How many in your party for the UO park portion?

If you have 2 or more in your group, private car service would be $100 rt


----------



## turtlechick6

So we are probably staying at a nearby to Universal hotel maybe Drury and I am not so keen on using the free shuttles because that always ends up being a PITA to me. So I am thinking about taxis or ubers to just take us like 2 miles or less to the Universal entrance. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## macraven

Use taxi or uber to be in the park early 

I know the schedule can change based on dates you stay there but last year when I checked, first shuttle left drury at 8:25/30

This shuttle is not shared with other hotels 
It goes directly to UO 

But morning traffic can be an issue and be dropped off at city walk section at 8:45


----------



## uli90

I traveled from San Francisco to LA, first I went to Disney so I took a car service from lax to anaheim, and the next day the same service took me to Universal Studios.


----------



## turtlechick6

thanks Macraven. I saw it left and picked up at scheduled times and I don't really want to have to keep to their schedule so I think we are going to uber or taxi. I mean it has to be cheaper than paying the $22 for parking to go 2 miles right?


----------



## macraven

_you are correct.

so much cheaper to do taxi/uber than to pay $22 for garage parking

you could use the drury inn shuttle to return from the parks to the hotel_


----------



## Cinemaxwell

This morning we walked out of our hotel and got in a Mears cab to head over to Universal, forgetting to call an Uber because it was 7:45am and I wasn't thinking yet. It cost a little over $40.

This evening we took an Uber from Universal back to our Disney hotel. $17.

Wow. Only using Uber from now on.


----------



## starousse

I just contacted Tony H today. I need to go from MCO to Loews Royal Pacific and then from LRP to Port Canaveral. I was quoted $220. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## macraven

Yes
It's cheaper than the other companies

You have a 3 leg trip
Mco to rpr

Rpr to port and then back to mco 

And you get a free grocery stop if you request one


----------



## damskipi13

damskipi13 said:


> I just found out that I can't book the $10 round trip SoG shuttle to Universal. Does anybody have ideas for another, CHEAP option? I am going to Universal twice during my trip.
> 
> - when I look at Mears, I'm getting quotes for $53+ each way, wayyyy more than the $34 round trip I've seen quoted elsewhere
> - Uber looks to be about $20 each way
> - renting a car will cost me $63 total (I'd pick it up from the airport, skipping my DME reservation)
> 
> Is the rental car the best solution? It's the cheapest I've seen even with buying gas, plus it would save some time, but is there really nothing cheaper than ~$35 round trip?



Following up, Uber has cost me between $13-15 each way to/from Pop Century and Universal. And the cars have been surprisingly nice (Lexus and Mercedes-Benz). Definitely better than Mears!


----------



## Dippa

I'm travelling to WDW December 2016 and are staying at POR, and was just wondering if its worth hiring a car for our final week stay in order to get to US, IOA, SW and BG with more ease?

I know people are recommending the Mears' Shuttles, what time do they run until on the night and what time do they start running in the morning? We want to make the most of our time at the parks and don't want to be rushing back for transport.

Any help or guidance would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## macraven

How many in your group?


----------



## Dippa

There is just the two of us in our group


----------



## macraven

_might be cheapest with uber

i don't use it but private car service as it is one set price for me.
i find it fast and convenient but there are cheaper ways to go back and forth to parks


my preference is time not money.

but shuttles will get you to where you want to go but you would be on their schedules._


----------



## Dippa

Thanks for the advice, would using the uber service work out cheaper than hiring a car ?


----------



## macraven

Some private cars are $40 to 50 a trip

Uber is less than that unless there is a surge period in price during your hours

Uber app is needed for using their service 
You do not have a set time in advance with uber 
You contact them by texting / uber app when you need a ride 
You are notified when one will arrive 
It usually is prompt by what I have read

I have not read of any problems using uber 

Car service is prearranged with set times in advance
There can be leeway if you need to adjust pick up times


----------



## Dippa

Thanks for the information, we'll be sure to look into uber before we decide indefinitely


----------



## macraven

Ridesharerob is a poster and drives for uber 

Check out the thread where you can get more detailed info from him

Many ask questions and he answers best he can 
Those that use uber are extremely helpful in helping others using uber


----------



## CarlaT

I read so many good things about Tony Hinds on the boards. So I emailed him for a quote. He emailed me back the same day. The quote is for 3 of us, go to USO HRH from a WDW Resort and  back to another WDW Resort. We are staying at HRH for 3 nights. The quote was $100.
For all of you that have used Tony before, is he the only driver or does he have many drivers? And from what I have read he sounds really reliable.
I'm in-between the private car svc and Uber.


----------



## macraven

Tony has other drivers and there are times they fill in if he already has a family booked for the time you need transportation 

His drivers are excellent
I have used a few of them for one of my 3 leg bookings

Tony does try to do at least one of your scheduled rides


----------



## Dippa

CarlaT said:


> I emailed him for a quote. He emailed me back the same day. The quote is for 3 of us, go to USO HRH from a WDW Resort and  back to another WDW Resort. We are staying at HRH for 3 nights. The quote was $100.
> For all of you that have used Tony before, is he the only driver or does he have many drivers? And from what I have read he sounds really reliable.
> I'm in-between the private car svc and Uber.



Thanks for the information! How do I contact him? What is his company name etc?

Thanks

James.


----------



## CarlaT

I got his email from this board (page 33or34)
aobh607@ gmail.com
I also looked him up on-line. I just did a search for Tony Hinds transportation. There is a picture of him on the site too.

I believe I will email him back to make reservations. I just need to figure correct times.


----------



## macraven

Tony will need airline and flight number as he tracks the flights of his fares

If a plane is delayed or arrives early, he wil be aware of the eta you are on


----------



## John Robson

Morning,

Ok i am staying at cabana bay in sept 2017.

Now only 3 of us not using a car


Taxi to WDW will cost ? per person?

Mears ride to WDW cost? per person?


i wont be renting a car so trying to keep cost low


----------



## macraven

I can only guess at the prices for the modes of transportation you listed

One year from now it is unknown if current prices will stay the same

You also have the options if using uber,
Luff or private car service

You can the current prices in their current web sites


----------



## John Robson

So we a taxi to Disney from universal be 1 price say $38 or is it $38 per person

?


----------



## macraven

Taxi charges are for the ride and not per person


----------



## yellowfish78

Is Tony's number the same as what's listed on his site? We travel next week and wanted a number as well as email.


----------



## macraven

Tony Hinds

407 406 9093


aobh607@gmail.com

Tell him Raven says hi!


----------



## Shirley from Virginia

Hi, I am new to the Universal Board. Our last trip to WDW was in '07 so I am really starting over! I've read a lot of good reports about Tony Hines. We need transportation from the Orlando Airport to the Holiday Inn Orange Lake Resort. Does he go to other hotels besides Universal?


----------



## macraven

Tony Hinds goes anywhere and everywhere  in Florida


He does ports for cruises also

He also does pick ups at Sandord airport


----------



## Shirley from Virginia

Thank you, that's good to know. I will be giving him a call!


----------



## CarlaT

My family is just back from our Disney/Universal Studio's vacation. We used Tony Hinds. We highly recommend using his service. We were impressed. Everything I have read on the boards about him was true. One of his drivers picked us up at Saratoga Springs 10 minutes early and Tony picked us up at Hard Rock Hotel returning us to Beach Club Resort back at Disney 2 days later and again he was 10 minutes early. We paid $100 plus tips. He goes anywhere and yes he does cruise transportation. He will also stop at the Publix for grocery shopping if you need.


----------



## Squirlz

Anybody know Tony Hinds current email?  The one on his website bounced back.


----------



## bethiecow

Squirlz said:


> Anybody know Tony Hinds current email?  The one on his website bounced back.



aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## macraven

Yup that is Tony's number

Do you also want his email address?


----------



## Squirlz

bethiecow said:


> aobh607@gmail.com


That's the one that bounced backed saying he doesn't have a gmail account.


----------



## macraven

I'll call him in the morning to let him know he is having email issues again

He went thru problems like this before but he thought it was all taken care of


----------



## macraven

I just got off the phone with Tony

He said he will work on the error why emails are not coming through to him later today

In the meantime, Tony asked for those that were not able to contact him by email to call him

407 406 9093

Two years ago Tony had errors using the yahoo address so he switched to gmail.com

For some reason there has been glitches and it happens every once in awhile 

Call him to discuss booking with him since your emails have not been successful


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I just got off the phone with Tony
> 
> He said he will work on the error why emails are not coming through to him later today
> 
> In the meantime, Tony asked for those that were not able to contact him by email to call him
> 
> 407 406 9093
> 
> Two years ago Tony had errors using the yahoo address so he switched to gmail.com
> 
> For some reason there has been glitches and it happens every once in awhile
> 
> Call him to discuss booking with him since your emails have not been successful


Thank you!


----------



## macraven

I'm always glad to help out
Hope you have been able to connect with him


When I am in Orlando, I prefer helping the local businesses 
There are a few other transportation companies that also are good

I stick with Tony as he is trustworthy and professional
He is always prompt and provides a very clean vehicle


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I'm always glad to help out
> Hope you have been able to connect with him
> 
> 
> When I am in Orlando, I prefer helping the local businesses
> There are a few other transportation companies that also are good
> 
> I stick with Tony as he is trustworthy and professional
> He is always prompt and provides a very clean vehicle


I actually decided to go with Orlando Limo Tours.  $49 one way and they add a $9.80 tip up front.


----------



## Karel

I have Tony booked. Wondering if I should go cheaper and use the Super Shuttle.


----------



## macraven

Karel said:


> I have Tony booked. Wondering if I should go cheaper and use the Super Shuttle.



Super shuttle always a possible way for transportation

You don't go direct from mco to your hotel as there can be stops at other hotels before yours


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I actually decided to go with Orlando Limo Tours.  $49 one way and they add a $9.80 tip up front.


Which is only a one dollar cheaper than Tony but his tip is optional


----------



## Karel

macraven said:


> Super shuttle always a possible way for transportation
> 
> You don't go direct from mco to your hotel as there can be stops at other hotels before yours




Thanks, we decided to stay with Tony because we're getting in late so it's worth the extra money not to have to wait for others.


----------



## macraven

Karel said:


> Thanks, we decided to stay with Tony because we're getting in late so it's worth the extra money not to have to wait for others.




Don't know how late you arrive but if you need a grocery/liquor stop before being dropped off at the hotel, call or email Tony in advance so he will know which places are open


----------



## Pumpkin1172

DCLbrideSept2009 said:


> Can someone give me a little more details on the shuttle from WDW areas to Universal?  We have never been to Universal.  DH and I would like to go to Margaritaville at US when we're there next week.  We would need to get probably from Saratoga Springs to US/Margaritaville.  Are there shuttles that come at specified/scheduled times?  Or do we need to request a shuttle???  Or would we need to just take a taxi?  Taking a taxi appears it would cost us about double the cost of a shuttle.



My daughter and I just returned from Orlando  We stayed just offsite in Disney Springs.  We took a taxi to universal for 27.00 for both of us.  It was super easy.  We got the hotel to call us a taxi and he took us straight to the entrance.  He also gave us tips on how to get in faster, get to what we were wanting to ride. 
Getting home was super easy.  They had taxis waiting in the same spot where we were dropped off. 
Margarittaville is right in the City Walk.  You have to walk through the city walk to get to the entrance of the parks.  It was so much easier than I had expected.  Hope this formation helps you.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We used Tony last week and had great service. Will definitely use him again in the future.


----------



## kim31kim

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My daughter and I just returned from Orlando  We stayed just offsite in Disney Springs.  We took a taxi to universal for 27.00 for both of us.  It was super easy.  We got the hotel to call us a taxi and he took us straight to the entrance.  He also gave us tips on how to get in faster, get to what we were wanting to ride.
> Getting home was super easy.  They had taxis waiting in the same spot where we were dropped off.
> Margarittaville is right in the City Walk.  You have to walk through the city walk to get to the entrance of the parks.  It was so much easier than I had expected.  Hope this formation helps you.


Did you take a taxi from the airport to Universal for $27?  We're still trying to decide on transportation from the airport to RPR.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kim31kim said:


> Did you take a taxi from the airport to Universal for $27?  We're still trying to decide on transportation from the airport to RPR.



NO...the taxi to Universal was from our hotel In  Disney Springs to Universal.  We did end up taking a taxi from the airport to our hotel in Disney Springs as the shuttle for some reason didn't show up and I couldn't get Uber to work correctly on my phone.  We are Canadian and I didn't purchase any extra plan for data.


----------



## kim31kim

Pumpkin1172 said:


> NO...the taxi to Universal was from our hotel In  Disney Springs to Universal.  We did end up taking a taxi from the airport to our hotel in Disney Springs as the shuttle for some reason didn't show up and I couldn't get Uber to work correctly on my phone.  We are Canadian and I didn't purchase any extra plan for data.


How much did the taxi cost from the airport?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kim31kim said:


> How much did the taxi cost from the airport?



If I remember right...it was around $ 60 from the airport to our hotel in Disney Springs.  More that I wanted.  The Uber app wasn't working on my phone as being Canadian, and I didn't purchase much of a plan to use in the US.  Hope this information helps you


----------



## nighttowll

Has anyone used the non-stop option of Super Shuttle? I'm trying to figure out the catch as the website is quoting me $70 round trip for 7 people from airport to universal and back, and the only complaints I've heard about Super Shuttle is having to stop other places which the nonstop booking would eliminate.

All the other car services are between $100 to $150 round trip.

The rental companies want close to $300 a day ($1,000 week) for an extra large SUV or van to fit 7 plus luggage.


This is the first time in years we won't be driving and have our own car. I'm leaning toward Tony because we have one person going back to the airport early than the rest of the group, and I thought working out the logistics of that with him would be easiest. However, we may have to watch our budget more than usual this trip due to some unforeseen issues, so I'm trying to look at every option.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Just got back from Disney last night.  Took Macraven's advice and called Tony Hines.  Could not have been happier with the communication and service.  An excellent driver, not a speed demon; polite, friendly, and very informative. I would highly recommend Tony to anyone looking for local transportation.


----------



## kim31kim

PrincessKsMom said:


> Just got back from Disney last night.  Took Macraven's advice and called Tony Hines.  Could not have been happier with the communication and service.  An excellent driver, not a speed demon; polite, friendly, and very informative. I would highly recommend Tony to anyone looking for local transportation.


How was the quality of the vehicles they used? We don't need fancy, but we do want clean, safe and reliable.


----------



## macraven

There are all of that...


----------



## John Robson

So what is cheaper

From cabana bay to Disney parks

Mears taxi for 3 people 

or Uber taxi for 3 people?


----------



## schumigirl

John Robson said:


> So what is cheaper
> 
> From cabana bay to Disney parks
> 
> Mears taxi for 3 people
> 
> or Uber taxi for 3 people?




http://uberestimate.com/


https://secure.mearstransportation.com/reserve/service/taxifareestimator.aspx


----------



## PrincessKsMom

kim31kim said:


> How was the quality of the vehicles they used? We don't need fancy, but we do want clean, safe and reliable.


Sorry, I'm not on often.  It was a large white passenger van. Very clean.  Seatbelts, etc in working order.  No weird noises or shaking or anything like that.  I was very happy with the quality of the vehicle as well as the service.  I would use him again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ratzo

John Robson said:


> So what is cheaper
> 
> From cabana bay to Disney parks
> 
> Mears taxi for 3 people
> 
> or Uber taxi for 3 people?



I spoke to the people at the Hard Rock and they said there are vans that will take you to other destinations that are available at the hotel. Have you priced those out?


----------



## macraven

The rpr, pbh and hrh sedans are $50 if you use them to go to mco

I know they can be used to go to offsite restaurants 

Schumi would known the answer as she uses them for off site dinners as she will not drive and drink


----------



## kim31kim

We're back from our trip and had a fabulous time!  Just wanted to let everybody know that we used Tiffany Towncar Service (http://www.tiffanytowncar.com/wordpress/reservations) and were extremely pleased.    We requested Renata as a driver based on other posts that we'd read in the past and she was amazing!   We emailed the company Sunday morning before we left and got a quick response back from Maritza...  she was very polite in the email and confirmed everything including our grocery store stop.  I mention that she was polite because I had read some previous posts that said she wasn't very friendly if you had to deal with her on the phone, but we had a completely positive interaction with her via email.       Renata was so nice and friendly, her car looked brand new and was extremely clean and comfortable...   we loved that she had the car parked just a few steps away from the baggage claim area in a private covered area.   I expected it to be out there with the busy taxi's etc but it was in a nice quiet spot that made it easy to load our bags etc.  

She told us lots about the parks during our drive (it was our first visit to Universal) and even pointed out Hogwart's on our way which I was extremely excited about!     We stopped at Publix on our way and it also had a liquor store right next door so I went to one and my husband went to the other and we were in and out in just a few minutes.     When we arrived at our resort she also pointed out the easiest ways to get over to the parks.    Anyway, that's a lot of rambling, but just wanted to take the time to come back and leave feedback since we were so impressed with their service.  It costs $75 one way or I think $130ish round trip.   We only booked them for one way because we had read that we could get a private car back to the airport easily from the ones waiting out in front of the hotel. 

I wish we had went with Tiffany roundtrip because we were not impressed with the driver that the hotel assigned us on the way back.   I can't remember the name of the company the hotel used, but it was some sort of "private limo company".  Our driver was not really friendly (though not rude), his Suburban was not comfortable and he was was a very aggressive driver.  He drove way way faster than the posted airport speed limits and was even pulling up the electronic payment app on his ipad while he was driving.     Just to be clear, this is the private company that Royal Pacific used, not a Tiffany car.    I'm sure some of the drivers that the hotel uses are great, but I am assuming it's luck of the draw.  There were 3 out there waiting and we got the one that was next in line.     On a positive note, it was only $55 (plus tip) which wasn't that much more than a cab and we didn't have to make any sort of reservation for it which allowed us to be more flexible on our departure time.


----------



## macraven

Which company did you use that had poor driver/ service?


----------



## schumigirl

Kim, if it was the ODC that sit outside the hotels all the time then you were unlucky. We use them for going between hotels for dinner and have used them many times when we want to both have a drink. They have always been very polite and impeccable drivers. 

If it is those ODC, cars give the hotel the name of the driver, he should have given you a card, or number of the ODC. 

If drivers aren't up to their standard they'll want to know about it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> The rpr, pbh and hrh sedans are $50 if you use them to go to mco
> 
> I know they can be used to go to offsite restaurants
> 
> Schumi would known the answer as she uses them for off site dinners as she will not drive and drink



Yes, we use them a lot.......

They are free between the hotels. You just have to give your name and room number.

To use around the Orlando area they are brilliant. Going from RPR to Pointe Orlando or Sand Lake Road area it's around $20 plus tip. I'm informed from others they are not the cheapest way to get around, but we find them handy as they're sitting outside and we can safely call them to come back for us. Cars are always immaculate and drivers friendly.


----------



## NDollie

I was quoted a price of $100 for a pick up from Polynesian to Hard Rock, then Hard Rock to the Airport (basically $50 each way)...does this seem reasonable? I'm Canadian so I have no idea what a good price would be...and with the exchange rate don't want to be ripped off. Thank you!


----------



## kim31kim

schumigirl said:


> Kim, if it was the ODC that sit outside the hotels all the time then you were unlucky. We use them for going between hotels for dinner and have used them many times when we want to both have a drink. They have always been very polite and impeccable drivers.
> 
> If it is those ODC, cars give the hotel the name of the driver, he should have given you a card, or number of the ODC.
> 
> If drivers aren't up to their standard they'll want to know about it.



I can't remember what the service was called.  They were all black vehicles, some cars, some SUVs.  I'll look up my receipt and see if that was the name of the company.


----------



## macraven

I did see some for hire cars at rpr yesterday evening and tonight at the covered wait area

Would never use them as they work for themselves and not the hotel 

They can be hired out for last minute hire
I stay away from those third party car service
These are not the sedans that loews has for their guests


----------



## robinsnest49ers

PrincessKsMom said:


> Just got back from Disney last night.  Took Macraven's advice and called Tony Hines.  Could not have been happier with the communication and service.  An excellent driver, not a speed demon; polite, friendly, and very informative. I would highly recommend Tony to anyone looking for local transportation.



Just wondering how much that was? We took a cab last year and it was $45 each way from AOA to Universal


----------



## macraven

kim31kim said:


> I can't remember what the service was called.  They were all black vehicles, some cars, some SUVs.  I'll look up my receipt and see if that was the name of the company.


I did see the front license plates on those black cars
It said OCD
Those are the ones that the hotel contracts with


----------



## macraven

robinsnest49ers said:


> Just wondering how much that was? We took a cab last year and it was $45 each way from AOA to Universal


$50 for Tony
If you do a 3 way booking, less than $50 per transporting


----------



## psac

kim31kim said:


> We're back from our trip and had a fabulous time!  Just wanted to let everybody know that we used Tiffany Towncar Service (http://www.tiffanytowncar.com/wordpress/reservations) and were extremely pleased.    We requested Renata as a driver based on other posts that we'd read in the past and she was amazing!   We emailed the company Sunday morning before we left and got a quick response back from Maritza...  she was very polite in the email and confirmed everything including our grocery store stop.  I mention that she was polite because I had read some previous posts that said she wasn't very friendly if you had to deal with her on the phone, but we had a completely positive interaction with her via email.       Renata was so nice and friendly, her car looked brand new and was extremely clean and comfortable...   we loved that she had the car parked just a few steps away from the baggage claim area in a private covered area.   I expected it to be out there with the busy taxi's etc but it was in a nice quiet spot that made it easy to load our bags etc.
> 
> She told us lots about the parks during our drive (it was our first visit to Universal) and even pointed out Hogwart's on our way which I was extremely excited about!     We stopped at Publix on our way and it also had a liquor store right next door so I went to one and my husband went to the other and we were in and out in just a few minutes.     When we arrived at our resort she also pointed out the easiest ways to get over to the parks.    Anyway, that's a lot of rambling, but just wanted to take the time to come back and leave feedback since we were so impressed with their service.  It costs $75 one way or I think $130ish round trip.   We only booked them for one way because we had read that we could get a private car back to the airport easily from the ones waiting out in front of the hotel.
> 
> I wish we had went with Tiffany roundtrip because we were not impressed with the driver that the hotel assigned us on the way back.   I can't remember the name of the company the hotel used, but it was some sort of "private limo company".  Our driver was not really friendly (though not rude), his Suburban was not comfortable and he was was a very aggressive driver.  He drove way way faster than the posted airport speed limits and was even pulling up the electronic payment app on his ipad while he was driving.     Just to be clear, this is the private company that Royal Pacific used, not a Tiffany car.    I'm sure some of the drivers that the hotel uses are great, but I am assuming it's luck of the draw.  There were 3 out there waiting and we got the one that was next in line.     On a positive note, it was only $55 (plus tip) which wasn't that much more than a cab and we didn't have to make any sort of reservation for it which allowed us to be more flexible on our departure time.



By the way, just another positive review for Tiffany. We've used them about a dozen times, and have had a great experience every time. We're using them next week roundtrip for our HRH stay!


----------



## princerobby

Sorry there's too many pages to go through! Would uber be an option? Does uber pick up at Disney resorts and universal??? Thanks


----------



## macraven

Yes in most cases


----------



## DatFan

Yes. We've used Uber our last three trips from Disney to Universal and back. Excellent service and reasonable pricing!


----------



## Tikitoi

DatFan said:


> Yes. We've used Uber our last three trips from Disney to Universal and back. Excellent service and reasonable pricing!




Good to know that Uber is an option since I  downloaded their app while on vacation just  last week in Puerto Rico.  Good to know I can get some use out of it again.


----------



## mmmears

DatFan said:


> Yes. We've used Uber our last three trips from Disney to Universal and back. Excellent service and reasonable pricing!



Can you share a ballpark estimate on what Uber charges?


----------



## schumigirl

mmmears said:


> Can you share a ballpark estimate on what Uber charges?



https://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Uber-X-Orlando-FL&lang=en


----------



## DatFan

mmmears said:


> Can you share a ballpark estimate on what Uber charges?


$20


----------



## SaphyBelle

Came on here to ask the same about Uber as well.  We are driving down and staying at our dvc resort in Disney.  This trip though is for the hubs since he like USofO and now we have two kids (11 and 8) who haven't been.  Well the 11 year old has when she was 2.  Anyways, this time we're doing 4 days park to park.  I'm trying to compare Uber (I guess XL) for price $25-$33 (according on their website from Kidani to US city walk) vs parking in the garage $20 for regular and $30 for Prime.  What is prime considered?  Why does Uber have a range for $25-$33?  Is that round trip or one way?  

Thank y'all


----------



## pcstang

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...-mco-uber-lyft-pickups.3598878/#post-57470357


----------



## krd315

PrincessKsMom said:


> Just got back from Disney last night.  Took Macraven's advice and called Tony Hines.  Could not have been happier with the communication and service.  An excellent driver, not a speed demon; polite, friendly, and very informative. I would highly recommend Tony to anyone looking for local transportation.



We are just back today and agree 100% with this review about using Tony Hinds. Our flight was delayed 2 hours putting us in after midnight and it was so nice to have Tony waiting for us.  He was so helpful getting my mom a wheelchair when we got to the resort.  It was a great experience thanks to the disboards.


----------



## Duffy Lover

We've scheduled a Mears shuttle for the ride to USR for two adults and four kids for the ride there ($51 total with tax), and we're going to take Uber XL back to OKW as we don't know when we'll be leaving for the day. So here's my question (sorry if it's been asked before but I don't have time to read this whole thread), is it easier to walk or take a boat to one of the resorts and get an Uber from there? Is there a reason I shouldn't do this? It just seems like it would be nicer to wait for our Uber in the lobby of Hard Rock hotel. 

TIA!


----------



## jeffbeardreams

Duffy Lover said:


> We've scheduled a Mears shuttle for the ride to USR for two adults and four kids for the ride there ($51 total with tax), and we're going to take Uber XL back to OKW as we don't know when we'll be leaving for the day. So here's my question (sorry if it's been asked before but I don't have time to read this whole thread), is it easier to walk or take a boat to one of the resorts and get an Uber from there? Is there a reason I shouldn't do this? It just seems like it would be nicer to wait for our Uber in the lobby of Hard Rock hotel.
> 
> TIA!


Pretty sure there's an Uber/drop off-pick up location at the public parking area, but honestly I'm not sure it's that much of a shorter walk to there than to the front lobby at HRH. And you're right, waiting in the HRH lobby just feel more civilized somehow. That's what I've always done. Then again, some folks are all about counting steps. Me, I'm into air conditioned comfort.


----------



## Duffy Lover

jeffbeardreams said:


> Pretty sure there's an Uber/drop off-pick up location at the public parking area, but honestly I'm not sure it's that much of a shorter walk to there than to the front lobby at HRH. And you're right, waiting in the HRH lobby just feel more civilized somehow. That's what I've always done. Then again, some folks are all about counting steps. Me, I'm into air conditioned comfort.



I'm glad to hear that this is something that is done. I too feel that waiting in a lovely lobby sounds so much better than the public parking area. 

Thanks!


----------



## PRomano

We used tony hinds for out trip to universal and then transfer to Disney. Our driver was gene. Excellent service!


----------



## smallworldnh

I think I've decided on using Uber to go from CBBR to ASSp.  Just to verify, they will pick you up at the hotel and take you directly to All Stars, correct?  Is there much of a wait for them?  Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

smallworldnh said:


> I think I've decided on using Uber to go from CBBR to ASSp.  Just to verify, they will pick you up at the hotel and take you directly to All Stars, correct?  Is there much of a wait for them?  Thanks!



We used Uber to go from RPR to the BC.  It was something like $14.90 IIRC, and we waited about 5-10 mins for the driver who pulled up at our hotel.

ETA: This ended up being the best option for us since it less us spend time in the parks and then decide when we were ready to leave and go to WDW.  Had we booked a car service we would have ended up having to wait a long time for that short ride.


----------



## PRomano

We paid 100 for tony hinds for 5 people. Pick up at airport to royal pacific then pick up at royal pacific grocery stop st publix then drop off at all star sports. Worth every penny


----------



## bchbetha

Maybe not the right place but all classes of Uber can pick up at MCO. UberX estimates are about $30 to Universal.


----------



## BrittyRo

bchbetha said:


> Maybe not the right place but all classes of Uber can pick up at MCO. UberX estimates are about $30 to Universal.



Since when? I thought Uber wasn't allowed near MCO?


----------



## CJK

BrittyRo said:


> Since when? I thought Uber wasn't allowed near MCO?


UberX was permitted at MCO within the last couple weeks!


----------



## Juls1964

Hi 
Can anyone advise  getting from LRP. UNIVERSAL RESORT to All Stars Music Disney for  2 adults best option cheapest  price  and what we need to do ie can we organise from Universal hotel thanx juls1964


----------



## macraven

_Probably Lynx or uber would be the cheapest _


----------



## Chuckers

I need to get from MK to RPR. I think I'll use Lyft and get picked up at the Contemporary Resort. The Lyft Calculator https://www.lyftcalculator.com/ shows it to be around $20. That's not bad.


----------



## pfanny37

Need to get 6 adults and 6 kids with luggage from All Star Movies to Royal Pacific.  From the research I've done it looks like 3 separate Ubers will be the cheapest, but does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## goofy4tink

Correct me if I'm wrong. I'll have a car. Staying at BWV but heading to US/IoA for one day. There are four of us. I was thinking that it might be worth it to just Uber over rather than driving and paying to park. It might be a bit more expensive doing it that way, but I wouldn't have to have the hassle of driving in busy morning traffic, then parking, trekking all the way to the parks. 
Is that a silly thought?


----------



## bchbetha

goofy4tink said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. I'll have a car. Staying at BWV but heading to US/IoA for one day. There are four of us. I was thinking that it might be worth it to just Uber over rather than driving and paying to park. It might be a bit more expensive doing it that way, but I wouldn't have to have the hassle of driving in busy morning traffic, then parking, trekking all the way to the parks.
> Is that a silly thought?


You get door to door with Uber (consider getting dropped off at one of the hotels vs main point to save some time in security line). It's nice to get a ride if you want it. Not silly.


----------



## nighttowll

Trying to price out getting a taxi or Uber from MCO to Universal.

I've been checking the estimators, but I must be doing something wrong because it keeps telling me $70 for 2 people one way which seems way too high. 

I used Tony last time we needed a car, and he was great. But, this time, I'd prefer to not schedule something in advance as there are too many unknowns. I don't think I'll really know when we will be ready to leave for the hotel until the last minute, so being able to just walk out of the airport and grab something already sitting there sounds appealing.

Also, does anyone know if Tony goes as far away as Tampa? I might need a one-way to Apollo Beach, but I'm thinking that will end up being really high and hard to arrange since it is out of the way. I'll probably just use my car for that one.


----------



## macraven

nighttowll said:


> Trying to price out getting a taxi or Uber from MCO to Universal.
> 
> I've been checking the estimators, but I must be doing something wrong because it keeps telling me $70 for 2 people one way which seems way too high.
> 
> I used Tony last time we needed a car, and he was great. But, this time, I'd prefer to not schedule something in advance as there are too many unknowns. I don't think I'll really know when we will be ready to leave for the hotel until the last minute, so being able to just walk out of the airport and grab something already sitting there sounds appealing.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Tony goes as far away as Tampa? I might need a one-way to Apollo Beach, but I'm thinking that will end up being really high and hard to arrange since it is out of the way. I'll probably just use my car for that one.




he does ports and believe he told me he has done tampa.
had a conversation with him about tampa as i was thinking of going down for the day to hit BG last year


----------



## horse11

What is the best and cheapest transportation option from Disney Beach Club to Royal Pacific for a family of 4 and all our luggage?


----------



## macraven

_my guess would be lyft or uber
might want the larger vehicle if you have a lot of luggage_


----------



## havaneselover

Here's a Tony question. You pay for round trip when he first drops you off? And then do you tip him both times as opposed to adding it to the rt payment?


----------



## macraven

havaneselover said:


> Here's a Tony question. You pay for round trip when he first drops you off? And then do you tip him both times as opposed to adding it to the rt payment?



_I need to say Tony has other drivers in his company
I tip  each driver as I have had occassions where Tony was tied up and one of his other drivers picked me up.
So, i tip each way.

Most people tip based on quality of service.
Just like when you eat out, you tip the wait staff 

Some tip 10% while other do 15 or 20% for each leg of the ride.

When I am picked up, I tip generously as he parks inside the airport and he pays for that 
He does not pass it on to the person that is getting the ride.

He meets you at the bottom of the escaltor holding an Ipad with your last name on it.
If he is there and you are delayed getting to the baggage carousel, he will pick up your luggage.
Text him and tell him how many bags, color, etc.
(Sometimes a family stops for a restroom or beverage before going to the luggage section)

No charge for him to gather your luggage on a cart

You only have a few steps to the inner portion of the airport to his vehicle.
The car is cool as it has not been sitting out in the sun.

He tracks your flight number and knows if your plane will arrive early or be late.
He will be there without you calling to tell him the flight was one hour late in departing

He does not charge you for any tolls.

Free grocery or liquor stop on the way to your hotel/drop off
If he is not tied up for another fare soon after he picks you up, he will work with you for both stops, food/beverages.


Yes, the person pays for the entire trip on the first drop off.

He has at times shopped for his customers before he picks you up.
If your flight is coming in when stores will be closed, ask him to shop for you and you will pay him later.
There have been threads about what he has done for others such as your shopping due to stores being closed or arriving after midnight and you need a case of water before you reach your hotel.

I have used most of all the major transportation service companies and many are fine.
I used Tony when he was employed (1995) by John and Mary which is still in business.

If Tony would ever go out of business, there are other companies I would switch to.

For now, when asked, I feel Tony is a good person to do business with


Tipping is a personal choice 
It is up to the passenger to decide the amount they want to tip.

If you do not want to deal with tipping two different drivers in case that happens, if you have Tony on the first leg, you can tell him you are giving him the entire tip for the rt fare.
He will give the portion to the other driver he sends for you.
Just let him know if you don't have him on the return trip, the tip is to be for both rides._


----------



## havaneselover

macraven said:


> Tony has other drivers also in his company.
> 
> _I tip each driver as I have had occassions where Tony was tied up and one of his other drivers picked me up.
> So, i tip each way.
> 
> Most people tip based on quality of service.
> Just like when you eat out, you tip the wait staff
> 
> Some tip 10% while other do 15 or 20% for each leg of the ride.
> 
> When I am picked up, I tip generously as he parks inside the airport and he pays for that
> He does not pass it on to the person that is getting the ride.
> 
> He meets you at the bottom of the escaltor holding an Ipad with your last name on it.
> If he is there and you are delayed getting to the baggage carousel, he will pick up your luggage.
> Text him and tell him how many bags, color, etc.
> (Sometimes a family stops for a restroom or beverage before going to the luggage section)
> 
> No charge for him to gather your luggage on a cart
> 
> You only have a few steps to the inner portion of the airport to his vehicle.
> The car is cool as it has not been sitting out in the sun.
> 
> He tracks your flight number and knows if your plane will arrive early or be late.
> He will be there without you calling to tell him the flight was one hour late in departing
> 
> He does not charge you for tolls.
> 
> Free grocery or liquor stop on the way to your hotel/drop off
> If he is not tied up for another fare soon after he picks you up, he will work with you for both stops, food/beverages.
> 
> 
> Yes, the person pays for the entire trip on the first drop off.
> 
> He has at times shopped for his customers before he picks you up.
> If your flight is coming in when stores will be closed, ask him to shop for you and you will pay him later.
> There have been threads about what he has done for others such as your shopping due to stores being closed or arriving after midnight and you need a case of water before you reach your hotel.
> 
> I have used most of all the major transportation service companies and many are fine.
> I used Tony when he was employed (1995) by John and Mary which is still in business.
> 
> If Tony would ever go out of business, there are other companies I would switch to.
> 
> For now, when asked, I feel Tony is a good person to do business with
> 
> 
> Tipping is a personal choice
> It is up to the passenger to decide the amount they want to tip.
> 
> If you do not want to deal with tipping two different drivers in case that happens, if you have Tony on the first leg, you can tell him you are giving him the entire tip for the rt fare.
> He will give the portion to the other driver he sends for you.
> Just let him know if you don't have him on the return trip, the tip is to be for both rides._


Thanks so much!  So helpful. Will tip on both ends. Very happy to support a business like his!


----------



## Pdollar88

If I wanted to Uber from Coronado Springs to Universal in the morning for (close to) opening, how much time should I budget?

How long is the walk from the uber drop off to IoA?


----------



## bchbetha

Pdollar88 said:


> If I wanted to Uber from Coronado Springs to Universal in the morning for (close to) opening, how much time should I budget?
> 
> How long is the walk from the uber drop off to IoA?


You can get dropped off in the main drop off point and just walk through CityWalk. It'll take 10-15 minutes. Or get dropped off at Royal Pacific and take the water taxi.


----------



## Hale

I've tried Lyft and had great success!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Just got back from a trip to US/WDW. I took a private car that contracts with HRH. I went from HRH to MK, it cost a flat fee of $50.00 each way. The cars were very nice, great drivers. My I called for a pick up and was met at the TTC about 15min later.


----------



## macraven

Yes they deluxe hotels has the sedans to take you where you want by to
Go 

Last year only cost me $ 25
From
Hotel to Walgreens and back
And such nice employee


----------



## tony67

Just wanted to provide some info on my recent transportation experience as a solo traveler looking for the least expensive options.

I booked Mears in advance for the round trip to the airport - at that time I also added on a round trip to MK and AK - the total for one person was 67.50.

Over the years I have heard mixed things about Mears, but keep in mind Magic Express and all the buses in Universal are run by Mears.

I checked in at the Mears desk and got all my tickets - you need to pick up your attraction tickets here as well - I had to inform the employee of this as she really had no clue.
15 minutes later I was in the mini bus on the way to Sapphire Falls - trip was quick and efficient - I was first dropped off - as I understand it there will be no more than three stops

On the AK day I called 1 day in advance and scheduled it.  They start picking up at 8:05 and every hour after that for AK.  Shuttle bus arrived about 10 minutes early.  We had one other pick-up where we waited 15 minutes for the folks
Be aware that they will only wait 5 minutes past the scheduled pickup time and they seem to typically be early - they recommend being there 15 minutes before the scheduled time.
They will not wait past the 5 minutes.  Others on the bus were going to MK and that was the first stop - I decided to get off there and hit MK first since it was a magic hours day at AK (should have planned better)

You need to schedule the return trip 2 hours in advance and the pick up at half past the hour.
My pick from AK was about 20 minutes early and I was already waiting - I was the only pickup so we went right to Sapphire early. 

On the Mk day my experience was similar - be ware they drop you and pick you up at the TTC.
One thing I noticed - another group was going to AK and paid and tipped him when they got on the shuttle - AK was our first stop - but I am pretty sure that is the most out of the way place to be going first.  
So it may be worth paying and tipping immediately

Pick up was similar - but I wanted to mention that there was another person there with his son who he mentioned many times that the son was autistic.  
The son was perfectly fine - just overly polite and talkative - no need to keep saying sorry he is autistic - we understand.  
He may have said it 10 times between waiting and the bus trip.

Anyway I was getting the bus at 8:30 he was complaining that the 8:00 bus was late and that he was scheduled for the 9:00 bus.
He had said that Mears had already left him waiting before.
I informed him he was wrong and that the times were 8:30 and 9:30 for pickup - he insisted 9:00 and showed me his notes - I pointed out that his notes said 9:30
The reason I point this out is I wonder what percentage of the complains is just customer misunderstandings related to the stress of a Disney vacation

My bus came a few minutes early and they let him on the early one since there was room - no hassle at all

Pickup day - called 24 hours in advance to confirm.  Bus was at 4:55 AM for an 8AM flight - they want you on a bus that is 3 hours before your flight
Be aware that the airport recommends that you be 3 hours early even for US flights as there is only one tram between the terminal and the airport.
Anyway the bus was at least 10 minutes early - but unfortunately there were two other people scheduled for that bus that did not show - so we waited until 5AM at Sapphire
I am pretty sure I watched these two get into an Uber.   Going to the airport with larger bags and the Uber would not let them but the bags in the trunk - it was interesting to watch them try to fit in this tiny car.
Seemed a bit ridiculous to me - I have never used Uber and really dont want to. 

We got to the airport quickly and I was actually early enough to get on the earlier flight.
Be aware that even that early on a Sunday Morning it took about 30 minutes to get through security

So overall my experience with Mears was very good - and the price (at least for one person) was very reasonable - $21 round trip to a Disney park.
Once you have 2-3 people I'd start to look at other options - especially for the airpoty
No doubt if I had my family with me I would use Tony Hinds or another car service.

One major flaw in the system is they should get people numbers and text them that they are on the way or at the hotel.
You can call and book a Mears shuttle and you dont pay until you get on - so it lends itself to no-shows that could be quite annoying for the other folks on the shuttle.

I also wanted to mention the free shuttle to SeaWorld for the Universal Hotels.
It goes once an hour from 9AM to 11 (I think) - Park openes at 10
The shuttle goes from the main bus loop at Universal - you need to book the bus a day in advance at your hotel
It is a bit of a hassle to get over there - I had assumed it went from the hotels - but I guess this makes sense
The one bus was full - but everyone did get on
The bus returns once an hour starting at 3:30 if I recall correctly - you can take any of the buses back
Last bus is at 6:30 (Park closed at 6 that day)
A taxi would have been 20 each away according to the front desk (seems high since it is so close) - so it is a great deal


----------



## bchbetha

Thanks for that summary, Tony. 
For what it's worth, an Uber was a fine choice for that couple with bags. If they really had more than you'd expect to fit in a sedan, they could have requested an Uber XL. I'll personally go the Uber or Lyft route because I like door to door service and not having to schedule in advance.  Luckiky there are choices that appeal to everyone.


----------



## tony67

bchbetha said:


> Thanks for that summary, Tony.
> For what it's worth, an Uber was a fine choice for that couple with bags. If they really had more than you'd expect to fit in a sedan, they could have requested an Uber XL. I'll personally go the Uber or Lyft route because I like door to door service and not having to schedule in advance.  Luckiky there are choices that appeal to everyone.


I do agree - I like the door to door - but as a solo traveler with 9 days at universal it's less of an issue - I'm not really in any rush to go anywhere - except to get back to the Airport on time.

As for the sedan - it was not a sedan but a compact 4 door - it was a struggle.  I'd expect an Uber to the airport to have room in the trunk for your bags

 The doorman and myself just looked at each and shook our heads  - there was just two of them with two check bags and two carry bags
I can say that I was far more comfortable in the shuttle bus

Obviously that is not the usual for Uber - but at 5AM on a Sunday I suspect there are limited options unless you plan ahead.

I had planned to try Uber for going to the parks - but with the surge charges it just did not make sense for a solo traveler

With two or more I doubt I would use Mears - what really surprised me was the larger groups using Mears shuttle to and from the Airport - for 5 people a car service is cheaper and far more convenient


----------



## bchbetha

Yeah, a regular Uber only guarantees space for 4 passengers. I have always wondered if you can decline if you get matched with an inappropriate car for your needs or a driver with poor ratings.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

So we need to go from Yacht Club to Hard Rock hotel the morning of November 6.  We want to get to the hotel early enough to check in and get over to whichever park has early admission, which should be an 8 a.m. open.  So if we leave Yacht Club around 7 a.m. will that be enough time?  We'll have 5 adults with probably 2 suitcases -- do we need 2 Uber/Lyft cars or will we have an option for a larger SUV?


----------



## bchbetha

You should leave earlier. I'd go with 6:45. 
You can order an Uber XL (I assume Lyft has size options as well but I don't know the names). The apps usually make it very clear how many passengers each category is for. Uber XL is for 7-8 passengers, usually a minivan or large SUV.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

bchbetha said:


> You should leave earlier. I'd go with 6:45.
> You can order an Uber XL (I assume Lyft has size options as well but I don't know the names). The apps usually make it very clear how many passengers each category is for. Uber XL is for 7-8 passengers, usually a minivan or large SUV.


Great, thanks very much.  645 it is.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Does anyone know if Tony Hind is still providing transportation to Uni?  I sent an email to the address listed on his website and it came back undeliverable.

EDIT:  I sent him a text and he responded right away so there must just be something up with his email.


----------



## HausofDisney

If you drive your own rental car to Universal is it cheaper to park after a certain time in the evening? I thought I had read that somewhere.


----------



## macraven

_If Parking in the garage, yes as it is discounted in the evening _


----------



## Pdollar88

I just saw a similar question above, so apologies. I'm planning on Uber-ing to US for rope drop from the Yacht Club. I was hoping to make it a pretty early day at the two parks -- there isn't too much that my bf and I want to do there, and I think we can comfortable finish everything by 2:45. Would leaving at 3 give us enough time to take an Uber to the Polynesian for a 3:50 ADR?


----------



## kitkat33

Hi, what is the correct email for Tony Hinds? Is it gmail or yahoo? says gmail on his website but if you click it it gives you a yahoo email address. I sent an email to the gmail address a couple days ago but haven't heard anything back. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

aobh607@gmail.com

Is tony hinds email

Is this the one you used?

I last used tony oct 13


----------



## kitkat33

Yes that is the one I used!


----------



## imprint

kitkat33 said:


> Yes that is the one I used!



Try calling or texting the number listed on his website.  That's how we last contacted him in September.


----------



## kitkat33

Unfortunately I live in NZ so would be costly I think. Does he usually respond to emails? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Yes tony always responds to emails 

Maybe your first email
Went into cyber space


Sent him another one
Let me know if you still have issues 

I will call him for you


Let me know by pm


----------



## kitkat33

macraven said:


> Yes tony always responds to emails
> 
> Maybe your first email
> Went into cyber space
> 
> 
> Sent him another one
> Let me know if you still have issues
> 
> I will call him for you
> 
> 
> Let me know by pm


Thank you! Will resend email and let you know


----------



## goofy78

macraven said:


> Yes tony always responds to emails
> 
> Maybe your first email
> Went into cyber space
> 
> 
> Sent him another one
> Let me know if you still have issues
> 
> I will call him for you
> 
> 
> Let me know by pm



I'm looking for Tony. I used him on October 10 and emailed him on Friday for another pickup in January. I heard back from him Friday and Monday but nothing since. I emailed him this morning to make sure we are booked since I haven't received an invoice and still have not heard back from him. Hope everything is ok.

UPDATE. I HEARD BACK. ALL SET!


----------



## kitkat33

Yes I heard back from Tony too and we are all booked in, very happy, price seemed very reasonable  I was just wondering how it works with tipping - we have 4 different trips we are booked in for and Tony has given us a total price for the whole trip. 
Tony said "Tips can be paid up front or to the driver not a problem. It may be different drivers." If we paid each driver for each trip how will we know how much to tip as we don't know the cost of each leg, just the total cost? Or if we do pay the tips up front based on total price (which I think would be easier for us) will Tony make sure the right portion gets to the right driver? Thanks so much!


----------



## kitkat33

Also whats the usual amount to tip for this? We don't have tipping in NZ and have no idea  think I have heard 18% - is that reasonable?


----------



## macraven

_For the question of the 4 trip segment, I would divide the total by 4 and pay the same tip to each driver on each ride

I tip 20% like I do in restaurants 

Personal choice of the amount you feel the driver is due

Some start at 10% and up to 20%_


----------



## SAMMMMMMMMMM

After searching and reading through quite a bit in this thread, I am going to book Tony for our day trip to Universal for our group of 9. 

He mentioned he has car seats and rear facing is an option. Has anyone with an infant used his car rear facing car seats we have a 17mo)? My wife wants to make sure the seat is age appropriate. I have read that we can take a car seat and leave it with lost and found at Universal but if he has appropriate seats, I would prefer that option so we don't have to carry it around.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## macraven

_I've seen car seats in his vehicle but no idea if they are rear facing

My kids are grown and have not had car seats for littles for a million years

Send him an email to find your answer_


----------



## SAMMMMMMMMMM

I wanted to add to this as we just got back from our trip.

We went from Polynesian to Universal and setup the trip with Tony. We ended up bringing our own rear facing carseat but used his two booster seats. He did have rear facing car seats but it was giving my wife anxiety not knowing which kind and if they were age appropriate. We simply buckled it in and took it out when he dropped us off. Universal's lost and found held it at the front for us and we picked it up when we were leaving the park.  

As many people have said before, Tony was great. He was easy to set everything up and on the way back to our resort he took us by ChickFila and Walgreens. He is a great guy and in the future, if we ever need it, we will use him.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

SAMMMMMMMMMM said:


> I wanted to add to this as we just got back from our trip.
> 
> We went from Polynesian to Universal and setup the trip with Tony. We ended up bringing our own rear facing carseat but used his two booster seats. He did have rear facing car seats but it was giving my wife anxiety not knowing which kind and if they were age appropriate. We simply buckled it in and took it out when he dropped us off. Universal's lost and found held it at the front for us and we picked it up when we were leaving the park.
> 
> As many people have said before, Tony was great. He was easy to set everything up and on the way back to our resort he took us by ChickFila and Walgreens. He is a great guy and in the future, if we ever need it, we will use him.


To save me from scrolling. Lol. Can you please tell me who Tony is , and
 what his service is? My bro staying at Contemporary with 2yr old may find this info helpful


----------



## nkereina

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> To save me from scrolling. Lol. Can you please tell me who Tony is , and
> what his service is? My bro staying at Contemporary with 2yr old may find this info helpful



Tony Hinds. He provides transportation services in the greater Orlando area. If you google his name, you'll find his web site and contact information. We've used him to and from Port Canaveral and Universal hotels before and agree that he is great.

However, if your brother is staying at the Contemporary, he's eligible for Disney's Magical Express for free as part of his reservation to and from the airport.


----------



## Chuckers

Has anyone used Lyft from Disney to Universal? I am being dropped of at AK in the morning and will end the day at the Magic Kingdom. I was planning on walking to the Contemporary and hiring a Lyft car to get back to RPR at Universal.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Chuckers said:


> Has anyone used Lyft from Disney to Universal? I am being dropped of at AK in the morning and will end the day at the Magic Kingdom. I was planning on walking to the Contemporary and hiring a Lyft car to get back to RPR at Universal.


We used Uber and Lyft during our last trip to get around Disney.  I believe we used Uber from Disney to Universal, but may have been Lyft.  In any event, many drivers work for both companies.  You shouldn't have any problem with either, and should cost about $20-25.


----------



## Chuckers

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We used Uber and Lyft during our last trip to get around Disney.  I believe we used Uber from Disney to Universal, but may have been Lyft.  In any event, many drivers work for both companies.  You shouldn't have any problem with either, and should cost about $20-25.



I guess they hover around the parks waiting for pick ups?


----------



## bchbetha

Chuckers said:


> I guess they hover around the parks waiting for pick ups?


Yep. Just like taxis.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Chuckers said:


> I guess they hover around the parks waiting for pick ups?


Yep.  We never waited much more than 5-7 minutes for a ride from a resort or park.


----------



## Chuckers

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Yep.  We never waited much more than 5-7 minutes for a ride from a resort or park.



Thanks!


----------



## WDW_Diane

Hey everyone, this will be our first trip to Universal.  I've been to WDW about 12-15 times. I don't want to pay for parking a car that we won't need while at Universal's Royal Pacific, (can't believe they charge you to park!) so we will take Uber or something to get there from our first night hotel, the airport Hyatt.  Who is this Tony person you all speak of?  
After our days at Universal, we need to rent a car for the second part of our Florida vacation, driving to the coast.  Should we rent there at the resort or is there a better option?  We will need that car for M-F.
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_Tony Hinds transportation company 
One of many that many dis peeps use

If you are coming to UO from MCO, star shuttle is one way to get to the hotel 

Use any car rental company 

Or use the rental company based onsite at the hotel _


----------



## WDW_Diane

macraven said:


> _Tony Hinds transportation company
> One of many that many dis peeps use
> 
> If you are coming to UO from MCO, star shuttle is one way to get to the hotel
> 
> Use any car rental company
> 
> Or use the rental company based onsite at the hotel _


Thanks!!


----------



## BMurph

Any suggestions on how to get 14 people from All-Star Movies to Universal?  TIA


----------



## macraven

Really don’t know 

Private companies can have large vans to handle 10 passengers

You need 14

I googled Orlando transportation and saw Mears does large groups 
Listed as +12

Maybe contact them


----------



## Anjiebaby

We booked through Tony Hinds very last minute. I emailed him Thursday night for a Saturday noon pick up. He emailed me the next day to quote the price - $100 return and iron out the details. Because it was so last minute Tony had another driver named Rich meet us at the airport and drive us. Rich was great he had an SUV with 3 rows of seats. He had no problem with our food and liquor stop and was very pleasant. He picked us up on time for the return to the airport. I would book with Tony again as it was so simple.


----------

